# WWI, WWII: The Hidden Cause Finally Revealed



## Book of Jeremiah

This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this! 


The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report

*The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
*WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
PACIFIC INSTITUTE

The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.

The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.

Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.

One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
_____________

There is much more.  Keep reading.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thus we see that the pope realized that if Austria-Hungary crushed the Serbs, then the Serbs’ Orthodox Christian brothers from Russia would enter the fray. Then Germany, France and others would join in, and you have World War One. The papacy was thrilled to see Russia enter the conflict. Russia was predominantly Orthodox and the papacy wanted the Orthodox Christians in Russia and around the world annihilated.

The papacy’s Jesuits had another reason for being so happy when Russia entered the conflict. It was payback time. About 100 years before World War One began, Alexander I, the Russian emperor, kicked the Jesuits out of Russia.

The Russian emperor, Alexander, was currently compelled to issue a royal decree in 1816, by which he expelled them [the Jesuits] from St. Petersburg and Moscow. This proving ineffectual, he issued another in 1820, excluding them entirely from the Russian dominions. — R.W. Thompson, The Footprints of the Jesuits, Hunt and Eaton, pp. 245, 246.

Five years later, Alexander was poisoned to death. The Czars were under Jesuit attack.
The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report


----------



## TheOldSchool

Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Alexander II broke all diplomatic ties with Rome in 1877 and even proposed a Constitution.

Alexander II had progressed well with his great reforms and had attached his signature to a Constitution to be adopted by Russia. The next day a bomb was thrown at his carriage, which killed and wounded a number of Cossacks, who accompanied the carriage. The Emperor in deep sympathy left the carriage to look at the dying men, when a second bomb blew him to pieces. — Arno Gaebelien, Conflict of the Ages, The Exhorters, p. 85.

Finally, in 1917, the last Czar and all his family were murdered. Never again would a hated emperor from the House of the Romanoff rule Russia or ever again protect the Orthodox Church. Payback time had come.

The overthrow of the Czarist system therefore, brought with it the inevitable overthrow of the established Orthodox Church. To the Vatican, which had waged war against the Orthodox Church since the eleventh century, the downfall of her millenarian rival was too good to be true. — Avro Manhattan, The Vatican Billions, Chick Publications, pp. 120, 121.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Now look at this: 

Who was it that aided and financed the Russian revolutionaries in their takeover of Russia? Who backed Lenin, Trotsky, and Stalin as they created revolution and bloodshed throughout Russia?

The instruments of this new alliance between the Soviets and the Vatican were to be the Jesuits, described as the hereditary enemies of the Orthodox Church. Reportedly, there were large numbers of representatives of the Jesuit Order in Moscow during the Revolution. — James Zatko, Descent into Darkness, University of Notre Dame Press, p. 111.

Among the 1,766,188 victims up to the beginning of 1922, figures obtained from the Soviet documents, nearly five thousand were priests, teachers, nuns, etc. of the Orthodox Church…. Nearly 100,000 Lutherans banished….. Whole villages were wiped out…. Thousands of churches of the different branches have been demolished and the work of destruction goes on…… — Arno Gaebelien, Conflict of the Ages, The Exhorters, pp. 103-106.

The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report


----------



## guno

TheOldSchool said:


> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...


Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The actual Jesuit financiers of the Revolution were to be found in America.

William Franklin Sands, a director of the Federal Reserve Bank of New York, had just contributed $1,000,000 to the Bolsheviks. — Anthony Sutton, Wall Street and the Bolshevik Revolution, Veritas Publishing, pp. 133, 134.

Jacob Schiff was the principle Jesuit in America who was assigned the task of taking over the American banking system and establishing the Federal Reserve.

Jacob Schiff came to America in the late 1800s with orders from the Rothschilds to get control of the American banking system. By the turn of the century, 1900, Schiff had mastery of the entire banking fraternity on Wall Street. — Myron Fagan, The Illuminati and the Council on Foreign Relations, Taped Lecture.

Since Schiff had control of the Federal Reserve Bank, he now had a source of money to finance the Communist Revolution in Russia.

In the February 3, 1949, issue of the New York Journal American, Schiff’s grandson, John, was quoted by columnist Cholly Knickerbocker as saying that his grandfather [Jacob Schiff] had given about twenty million dollars for the triumph of Communism in Russia. — G. Edward Griffin, The Creature from Jekyll Island, American Opinion Publishing, p. 265.

In today’s money, that twenty million would be 420 million dollars, money essentially stolen from the American people through the Federal Reserve Bank.

Jacob Schiff was in control of the entire banking fraternity and was financing a government whose avowed principles are the direct antithesis of the United States Constitution. Schiff pretended to be an American capitalist. He was living in America, but his sole objective was that of the papacy: the ultimate destruction of America.
The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
______________________
Now while the American people have been led on this rabbit trail concerning a Jewish banker conspiracy - we'll have a look at how the Vatican was able to use Roman Catholic Jews to do this leg of their work - in order to confuse the world into believing (and blaming) the Jews for a plot to take over the world (NWO) while the truth is this has been the goal of the Vatican from the very beginning.  To force all who would not join their Catholic Institution (Orthodox, Protestants, Jews, all non-Catholics) to submit or die - being branded heretics which is punishable by death)   The European wars - Vatican was behind it - WWI - Vatican & their Jesuits were behind it- WWII, Vatican & their Jesuits were behind it - WWIII - Vatican and their Jesuits _are _behind it.  Hitler, Mussolini, Franco - all faithful Catholics who were serving their Pope - those facts coming up from the evidence Dr. Alberto Rivera - ex Jesuit who told the truth contributed.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

(this is gonna be about Catholics isn't it...)

...Yup.


----------



## TheOldSchool

guno said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
Click to expand...

I think she might just be clinically insane


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TheOldSchool said:


> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...



You really don't like people exposing who they are do you....


----------



## TheOldSchool

Jeremiah said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't like people exposing who they are do you....
Click to expand...

That's not what I'd call it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TheOldSchool said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
Click to expand...


When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser. It's also the tool of Jesuits and the Vatican to keep their dirty secrets from being found out.   Could you be any more obvious?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TheOldSchool said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't like people exposing who they are do you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what I'd call it.
Click to expand...


Of course not.  It would totally defeat your purpose here.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Let's continue.  This is next:

There were other goals that the Jesuits hoped to reach with World War One.

All the great nations, including the United States, were war-weary, devastated, and mourning their dead. Peace was the great universal desire. Thus, when it was proposed by Woodrow Wilson to set up a ‘League of Nations’ to ensure peace; all the great nations jumped on that bandwagon without even stopping to read the fine print in that insurance policy. — Myron Fagan, The Illuminati and the Council on Foreign Relations, Taped lecture.

After World War One, an attempt was made to set up a one-world government, and the League of Nations was established. Senator Henry Cabot Lodge Sr. prevented the United States from joining the League of Nations. The Jesuits’ plot to create a one world governing body from which they could control the world, was stopped only temporarily. This part of the Jesuits’ plan had to wait another 27 years for a repeat performance, when the Second World War would result in the United Nations.The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
________________

Who were the League of Nations?  The first United Nations.  Who proposed that Woodrow set it up?  The Vatican - through their Jesuit operatives. See how they orchestrated this?  You see you, the Iluminati was founded by the same person who founded the Jesuits.  His name?  Ignatius Loyola.  Just a small bit of history on the faithful Catholic - Hitler - he said that Himmler the Jesuit was his "Ignatius Loyola".  We can look more at that and Hitlers' Roman Catholic history - later on.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Now to understand how Woodrow Wilson was manipulated we need to understand his relationship to Edward Mandelll House and who he was.  This piece explains that quite plainly:

Before we look at yet another reason for the Papacy’s delight in the First World War, let us look briefly at president Woodrow Wilson. Wilson was controlled and dominated by Colonel Edward Mandell House. Wilson said:

Mr. House is my second personality. He is my independent self. His thoughts and mine are one. — Charles Seymour, The Intimate Papers of Colonel House, Houghton Mifflin, vol. I, pp. 114-115.

For seven long years Colonel House was Woodrow Wilson’s other self…. It was House who made the slate for the Cabinet, formulated the first policies of the Administration and practically directed the foreign affairs of the United States. We had, indeed, two Presidents for one.… Super ambassador, he talked to emperors and kings as an equal. He was the spiritual generalissimo of the Administration. — George Viereck, The Strangest Friendship in History: Woodrow Wilson and Colonel House, Liveright Publishers, pp. 18, 19, 33.

Vierick says on pages 106-108 that while Wilson was running for re-election in 1916 on a platform of “because he kept us out of war,” House was negotiating a secret agreement with England and France, on behalf of Woodrow Wilson, that America would enter the war immediately after the election. House was also intimate with the power centers of money and power in Europe.

House had close contacts with both J.P. Morgan and the old banking families of Europe. — G. Edward Griffin, The Creature from Jekyll Island, American Opinion Publishing, p. 239.

Edward Mandell House totally controlled Woodrow Wilson. House was a Jesuit carrying out their every desire. He used Wilson as a puppet to create the League of Nations for the Jesuits. Wilson was nothing more than Rome’s tool to do their bidding.
The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
_________________
Once again we see that there was a Jesuit controlling Wilson and the Jesuit was getting his orders directly from his Jesuit General - the Black Pope - where the seat of power truly is - concerning  the Roman Catholic Institution.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Jeremiah said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser. It's also the tool of Jesuits and the Vatican to keep their dirty secrets from being found out.   Could you be any more obvious?
Click to expand...

Your source is insane.  On the homepage it has articles claiming Ringo Starr admitted that the current Paul McCartney is a fake, that the CIA killed Boris Nemstov, and several articles about 9/11 conspiracies.

You're a crazy person.


----------



## guno

TheOldSchool said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
Click to expand...

Like that nutter jack chick who makes those fundamentalist  religious christian loon comix  , real bizarre-o stuff  that everyone laughs at


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> Let's continue.  This is next:
> 
> There were other goals that the Jesuits hoped to reach with World War One.
> 
> All the great nations, including the United States, were war-weary, devastated, and mourning their dead. Peace was the great universal desire. Thus, when it was proposed by Woodrow Wilson to set up a ‘League of Nations’ to ensure peace; all the great nations jumped on that bandwagon without even stopping to read the fine print in that insurance policy. — Myron Fagan, The Illuminati and the Council on Foreign Relations, Taped lecture.
> 
> After World War One, an attempt was made to set up a one-world government, and the League of Nations was established. Senator Henry Cabot Lodge Sr. prevented the United States from joining the League of Nations. The Jesuits’ plot to create a one world governing body from which they could control the world, was stopped only temporarily. This part of the Jesuits’ plan had to wait another 27 years for a repeat performance, when the Second World War would result in the United Nations.The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> ________________
> 
> Who were the League of Nations?  The first United Nations.  Who proposed that Woodrow set it up?  The Vatican - through their Jesuit operatives. See how they orchestrated this?  You see you, the Iluminati was founded by the same person who founded the Jesuits.  His name?  Ignatius Loyola.  Just a small bit of history on the faithful Catholic - Hitler - he said that Himmler the Jesuit was his "Ignatius Loyola".  We can look more at that and Hitlers' Roman Catholic history - later on.



what evidence is there that  HIMMLER was a Jesuit???


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

To be clear - the Jesuit infiltration in American politics, government, economy - even the creation of the Federal Reserve - is not the beginning - but rather it began with Abraham Lincoln whom the Jesuits assassinated and for that story you should look up "The Betrayal" by Jack Chick Publications.  Time Americans learned the true history of the Vatican and just how evil their empire is.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's continue.  This is next:
> 
> There were other goals that the Jesuits hoped to reach with World War One.
> 
> All the great nations, including the United States, were war-weary, devastated, and mourning their dead. Peace was the great universal desire. Thus, when it was proposed by Woodrow Wilson to set up a ‘League of Nations’ to ensure peace; all the great nations jumped on that bandwagon without even stopping to read the fine print in that insurance policy. — Myron Fagan, The Illuminati and the Council on Foreign Relations, Taped lecture.
> 
> After World War One, an attempt was made to set up a one-world government, and the League of Nations was established. Senator Henry Cabot Lodge Sr. prevented the United States from joining the League of Nations. The Jesuits’ plot to create a one world governing body from which they could control the world, was stopped only temporarily. This part of the Jesuits’ plan had to wait another 27 years for a repeat performance, when the Second World War would result in the United Nations.The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> ________________
> 
> Who were the League of Nations?  The first United Nations.  Who proposed that Woodrow set it up?  The Vatican - through their Jesuit operatives. See how they orchestrated this?  You see you, the Iluminati was founded by the same person who founded the Jesuits.  His name?  Ignatius Loyola.  Just a small bit of history on the faithful Catholic - Hitler - he said that Himmler the Jesuit was his "Ignatius Loyola".  We can look more at that and Hitlers' Roman Catholic history - later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what evidence is there that  HIMMLER was a Jesuit???
Click to expand...


Had you read the series I gave you to read you'd know that already, Rosie.   I'll post it with Dr. Alberto Rivera's information later on.  I'm going to stay on task here.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah looked like a fool with her botched attempt to pray the Patriots into Super Bowl defeat.

So now she has decided to double down and pray away the Catholic church.   ....      ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Another reason for World War One was to pay back Germany for its opposition to the papacy and the Jesuits in the 1860s and 1870s. Germany was the birthplace of the hated Lutherans. Twice during this time, Chancellor Otto von Bismarck led Germany (known as Prussia ) to military victories over the Jesuit-controlled countries of Austria in 1866 and France in 1870. Bismarck also outlawed the Jesuit order with the Kulturkampf law in 1872. These ‘crimes’ against Rome and the Jesuits had to be repaid in kind. Hence, many thousands of Germans were slain in the bloodbath of World War One.

Germany was also the country most affected at the end of the war. The victorious nations of Europe used the Treaty of Versailles to plunder Germany. The Treaty imposed such an unfair burden of war reparations on Germany, that when the French leader, Clemenceau, was asked by the press what the leaders had given the world by the treaty, he said, “We have guaranteed another war in twenty years.” The Germans agreed to the terms because they were weak and defeated, but they swiftly rebuilt and attempted to payback their enemies for the debt given to them after World War One. That payback was World War Two.
The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report


----------



## guno

*Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*


Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
_______________
here is what the author writes:
The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report

After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
_____________
As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.


----------



## Sunni Man

Catholic church??........and all this time I thought it was the Jews.   .....


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's continue.  This is next:
> 
> There were other goals that the Jesuits hoped to reach with World War One.
> 
> All the great nations, including the United States, were war-weary, devastated, and mourning their dead. Peace was the great universal desire. Thus, when it was proposed by Woodrow Wilson to set up a ‘League of Nations’ to ensure peace; all the great nations jumped on that bandwagon without even stopping to read the fine print in that insurance policy. — Myron Fagan, The Illuminati and the Council on Foreign Relations, Taped lecture.
> 
> After World War One, an attempt was made to set up a one-world government, and the League of Nations was established. Senator Henry Cabot Lodge Sr. prevented the United States from joining the League of Nations. The Jesuits’ plot to create a one world governing body from which they could control the world, was stopped only temporarily. This part of the Jesuits’ plan had to wait another 27 years for a repeat performance, when the Second World War would result in the United Nations.The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> ________________
> 
> Who were the League of Nations?  The first United Nations.  Who proposed that Woodrow set it up?  The Vatican - through their Jesuit operatives. See how they orchestrated this?  You see you, the Iluminati was founded by the same person who founded the Jesuits.  His name?  Ignatius Loyola.  Just a small bit of history on the faithful Catholic - Hitler - he said that Himmler the Jesuit was his "Ignatius Loyola".  We can look more at that and Hitlers' Roman Catholic history - later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what evidence is there that  HIMMLER was a Jesuit???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had you read the series I gave you to read you'd know that already, Rosie.   I'll post it with Dr. Alberto Rivera's information later on.  I'm going to stay on task here.
Click to expand...


I did read it-------uhm----quickly scanned every word-----I think-----maybe I was tired
   (???)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's continue.  This is next:
> 
> There were other goals that the Jesuits hoped to reach with World War One.
> 
> All the great nations, including the United States, were war-weary, devastated, and mourning their dead. Peace was the great universal desire. Thus, when it was proposed by Woodrow Wilson to set up a ‘League of Nations’ to ensure peace; all the great nations jumped on that bandwagon without even stopping to read the fine print in that insurance policy. — Myron Fagan, The Illuminati and the Council on Foreign Relations, Taped lecture.
> 
> After World War One, an attempt was made to set up a one-world government, and the League of Nations was established. Senator Henry Cabot Lodge Sr. prevented the United States from joining the League of Nations. The Jesuits’ plot to create a one world governing body from which they could control the world, was stopped only temporarily. This part of the Jesuits’ plan had to wait another 27 years for a repeat performance, when the Second World War would result in the United Nations.The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> ________________
> 
> Who were the League of Nations?  The first United Nations.  Who proposed that Woodrow set it up?  The Vatican - through their Jesuit operatives. See how they orchestrated this?  You see you, the Iluminati was founded by the same person who founded the Jesuits.  His name?  Ignatius Loyola.  Just a small bit of history on the faithful Catholic - Hitler - he said that Himmler the Jesuit was his "Ignatius Loyola".  We can look more at that and Hitlers' Roman Catholic history - later on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what evidence is there that  HIMMLER was a Jesuit???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had you read the series I gave you to read you'd know that already, Rosie.   I'll post it with Dr. Alberto Rivera's information later on.  I'm going to stay on task here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read it-------uhm----quickly scanned every word-----I think-----maybe I was tired
> (???)
Click to expand...


You seem wide awake now.  I'll go get the history on Himmler.  Sit tight.


----------



## guno

guno said:


> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler





Jeremiah said:


> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.




Look Jeri 

He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!

"My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."

-Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91

Lets' begin with page 26 of Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications Volume 16.

The following information can be found in The Secret History of the Jesuits, by Paris.  page 128

Adolph Hitler page 171, published by Exeter Books, New York

The secret history of the Jesuits, by Paris. page 165

Here it re

In the 20th century, during World War II, armies still fighting for the antichrist, Hitler, "Mussolini and Franco, each one a faithful Catholic serving the pope, tried to conquer the world for him........and set up his millenial kingdom.

What appeared to be just another war of aggression was in reality another brutal Roman Catholic Inquisition.  Only instead of wearing robes....they wore Nazi uniforms.

There is a photo depicted:

Outdoor mass is held in Munich in 1937 to bless the Nazi party and the Fuhrer.

To make it nice and legal, Hitler, Mussolini and Franco all signed official contracts with the Vatican.  They were called concordats (a political and religious contract of mutual support )

On this page there is a photograph, Rosie. Of all the men seated at a table in their religious garb seated with the Nazis - it is an official meeting.  I've posted it here on USMB at least 3 times (on more than one thread)  and each time the photos have been hacked and removed by someone. It is quite clear someone doesn't want this information reaching the readers on USMB.

here is the writing underneath the photograph:

Signing the concordat is Cardinal Pacelli (later to become Pope Pius XII) By 1933, he was the Vatican Secretary of State.  Second to the left is Franz von Papen, a sinister Nazi, and devout Roman Catholic who was the Papal Nuncio ( ambassador to Germany ) the Vatican's ace diplomat who helped bring Hitler to power.  Standing at the far right can be seen the little known Vatican prelate, Montini, later to become Pope Paul VI.

Von Papen boasted to the world, "The Third Reich is the first power which not only recognizes, but puts into practice, the high principles of the Papacy.

(DER VOELKISCHER BEOBACHTER, Jan. 14, 1934)
See the Godfathers, page 25 by Chick publications (also)

continuing to page 27 it reads:

In 1934, the German armed forces swore an oath of loyalty to Hitler. - Notice the two fingered salute. Doesn't this look familiar?  (The photo depicts the German armed forces showing same salute Pope uses - I will go get a photograph from google to give an example - hold on - Himmler the Jesuit is coming up.. sit tight.





The oath that the German forces swore to Hitler is found here:
Wehrmacht Oath of Loyalty

Hitler's oath to the Pope was complete loyalty - see the Extreme oath for Jesuits which Ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera made public.  (I'll post it here later on - God willing I have time today)

There is photographs in these books showing the German soldiers doing this two finger salute - interesting that those photos are not available on the google search I did.  This hand sign has a very signficant meaning.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

TheOldSchool said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser. It's also the tool of Jesuits and the Vatican to keep their dirty secrets from being found out.   Could you be any more obvious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your source is insane.  On the homepage it has articles claiming Ringo Starr admitted that the current Paul McCartney is a fake, that the CIA killed Boris Nemstov, and several articles about 9/11 conspiracies.
> 
> You're a crazy person.
Click to expand...


You're desperate.  Get off my thread and stop the personal attacks.  Obey USMB rules.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> Get off my thread and stop the personal attacks.  Obey USMB rules.


Poor deluded Jeremiah thinks refuting her nonsense is a personal attack.   .....       .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

For @Irosie

Sources for the following information:  The Vatican Moscow Washington Alliance by Avro Manhattan 1982

The Psychopathic God Aldoph Hitler by Waite @ 1977 pg  32 pub. Basic books, INC. N.Y.

Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris page 167 published by Jack Chick Publications Ibld page 168 ibld page 143-148

RAVENING WOLVES by Monica Farrell page 44 Protestant publication 110 Giebe point road, Glebe, New South Wales 2037, Australia

Quote from the video Alive and Well in the USA  April 29, 1981 Channel KTLA 8 p.m. Los Angelos, Ca. produced by World in Action.

Dr. Rivera (ex - Jesuit) believes that Hitler's greatest source of military intelligence came through the Vatican via the Roman Catholic confessionals all over the world. 

The German Secret Service, or Gestapo, had been constituted by Heinrich Himmler, according to the principles of the Jesuit Order.

Hitler told his friends,  I can see Himmler as our Ignatius Loyola.

Many Roman Catholic priests wore the black uniform of the secret service.

The Jesuit Father Himmler (Heinrich Himmler's Uncle) was one of the Superior officers. 

*It was mainly through this organization that 6 1/2 million Jews suffered torture and death, The Inquisition was in full swing. 

The monstrous tortures and massacres inflicted upon their victims were almost unprintable.  Many Priests were members of the Catholic "UTACHI' killer squads.

After the war, Andrija Artukovic fled to the USA after murdering almost one million people (mostly Orthodox Church members) 

Yugoslavia almost got Artukovic back to pay for his crimes, but thanks to the Roman Catholic Institution (Cardinal Spellman) the Catholic controlled U.S. Immigration Service and U.S. Intelligence Services, they blocked his extradition back to Yugoslavia.  

The Godfather, Pius XII was very pleased.  These enemies of the Vatican were paying a terrible price for not bowing down to his holiness. *


----------



## whitehall

It's easy for low information bigots to dig up some blog and make a quantum leap of blaming the Catholic Church for WW1. Pretty funny that a democrat president decided to punish the Serbs 90 years later with a bombing campaign when he was caught with his pants down.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Fidel Castro was trained by the Jesuits - 12 years - Jim Jones - trained by the Jesuits - Himmler - trained by the Jesuits - nephew to Jesuit Father Himmler who was hailed to be Ignatius Loyola to Hitler - these were Hitlers own words on the Jesuit Himmler.  Wherever you find mass murder - insanity - evil corruption - be sure the Jesuits are behind the scenes working it for the Vatican.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

whitehall said:


> It's easy for low information bigots to dig up some blog and make a quantum leap of blaming the Catholic Church for WW1. Pretty funny that a democrat president decided to punish the Serbs 90 years later with a bombing campaign when he was caught with his pants down.



You fail on this attempt because the books they quote have nothing to do with the author nor the website - it is a very excellent argument proving the ties between Vatican - Jesuits and World Wars.  See the testimony of Ex-Jesuit Alberto Rivera and the books by Avro Manhattan.  You're not looking at the evidence.  You are attacking it without examining it first. Very foolish indeed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The truth is that while our American soldiers were valiantly fighting both World War 1 and World War II - the Vatican was secretly behind our enemies the entire time!!    If that does not outrage Americans I do not know what will!  Wake up, people!   What segment of society have the Jesuits not fully infiltrated?  Our government is full of trained Jesuits - educated Catholics from Jesuit schools / universities - the first 13 colonies were 99% protestant and the law in that day was no Catholic be permitted into political office.  Once that law was defied and put down the floodgates were opened and just look at where America is at today!   Wake up!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Words from our founding fathers.  (not your average low informational bigots)

Quotes About the Jesuit Order From Famous People

*
Quotes About the Jesuit Order ("Society of Jesus")
 From Famous People

"My history of the Jesuits is not eloquently written, but it is supported by unquestionable authorities,[and] is very particular and very horrible. Their [the Jesuit Orders] restoration [in 1814 by Pope Pius VII]is indeed a step toward darkness, cruelty, despotism, [and] death.  I do not like the appearance of the Jesuits. If ever there was a body of men who merited eternal damnation on earth and in hell, it is this Society of [Ignatius de]Loyola."-
John Adams (1735-1826; 2nd President of the United States)

"The Jesuits are a secret society  a sort of Masonic order with superadded features of revoltingodiousness, and a thousand times more dangerous."
Samuel Morse (1791-1872; American inventorof the telegraph; author of the book ForeignConspiracy Against the Liberties of the United States)

President Thomas Jefferson:
 I do not like the reappearance of the Jesuits...Shall we not have regular swarms of them here, in as many disguises as only a king of the gypsies can assume, dressed as printers, publishers, writers and schoolmasters? If ever there was a body of men who merited eternal damnation on earth and in hell, it isthis Society of Loyolas. Nevertheless, we are compelled by our system of religious toleration to offer them an asylum....
(The Power and Secret of the Jesuits, Rene Fulop-Miller, 390)Thomas Jefferson replied to his predecessor:
 Like you, I disapprove of the restoration of the Jesuits, for it means a step backwards from light into darkness....  
(The Power and Secret of the Jesuits, Rene Fulop-Miller, 390)

"It is my opinion that if the liberties of this country, the United States of America are destroyed, it will be by the subtlety of the Roman Catholic Jesuit priests, for they are the most crafty, dangerous enemies to civil and religious liberty. They have instigated MOST of the wars of Europe."
Marquis de LaFayette(1757-1834; French statesman and general who served in under the command of GeneralGeorge Washington during the American Revolution War) *


----------



## whitehall

Blame the Jesuits? Insanity prevails on the bigoted left.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Truer words were never spoken applies here.  Amazing foresight from Marquis de LaFayette!  

"It is my opinion that if the liberties of this country, the United States of America are destroyed, it will be by the subtlety of the Roman Catholic Jesuit priests, for they are the most crafty, dangerous enemies to civil and religious liberty. They have instigated MOST of the wars of Europe."


Marquis de LaFayette
(1757-1834; French statesman and general who served in under the command of General George Washington during the American Revolution War)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

whitehall said:


> Blame the Jesuits? Insanity prevails on the bigoted left.


For the record - I never did trust you or Old School, White Hall.

  And Boehner was trained by the Jesuits too so there you have it.  Your facade is seriously paper thin now.  Get off my thread if you cannot control yourself.  Personal attacks are against USMB rules.  You're dismissed.


----------



## Roudy

I'm surprised the thread isn't about blaming the Jooooos for all the wars, disease, poverty, and famine. What a refreshing change.


----------



## irosie91

Roudy said:


> I'm surprised the thread isn't about blaming the Jooooos for all the wars, disease, poverty, and famine. What a refreshing change.



give them a chance


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Moving forward now with some information that the ex-Jesuit provided and sources are at the end of this - we can pick up with Augustin Cardinal Bea who gave his briefing of what happened before, during and after World War II. (As a Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera was privileged with these learning these secrets)  

As the war was coming to a close, the Soviet Army (supplied with weapons by America) hit from the East while the allies had pushed into Germany, crushing Hitler's army.  

In response to a secret request by Hitler, General Franco sent his famous Blue Army, made up mostly of basque soldiers, to Germany.  An entire division was moved by train through the allied lines.  It had Vatican flags.  The allies were told its mission was to save nuns, priests and monks from being killed.  

The Blue Army fought with the Germans, defending Berlin.  When Adolph Hitler knew he had lost, he committed suicide and Admiral Karl Doenitz (a good Roman Catholic) took command of the Nazi Army.

Instead of returning the Blue Army to Spain as the Nazis had promised, Admiral Deoenitz put Germany's gold on that train and sent it to Switzerland to be put in the Swiss Banks by the Vatican.  The Blue Army had been betrayed.  Most of the survivors ended up in Russian prisons. 
Americans were told the gold train passing through their lines was a "MERCY TRAIN" from the Pope, carrying medical supplies to the wounded.  When they saw the Pope's flags, it passed without inspection. 

The very few ragged Blue Army survivors who got back to Spain were either shot or placed in insane asylums to make sure the true story about Germany's gold was kept secret from the world.  

But the special officers in the Blue Army who were part of the conspiracy returned in glory and were well rewarded for their effort.  

*The Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris. 
___________
Also - See Dr. Alberto Rivera Story - 6 part series -  Jack Chick publications and book, is Dr. Alberto Rivera for Real - Jack Chick Publications.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the thread isn't about blaming the Jooooos for all the wars, disease, poverty, and famine. What a refreshing change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give them a chance
Click to expand...


Rosie?   Keep reading.  This isn't even half way finished.  You're about to be stunned by what you will read next!

Memo to Roudy!  I love the Jewish people and it is my desire for the Jewish people to know the truth! It is my desire for the world to know the truth and to stop blaming the Jewish people for things they are not responsible for!  Like the hoax of the "Jewish Banker conspiracy" all contrived by the Roman Vatican - and the Protocols of Zion?  That was was written by a Jesuit!  To create hatred towards the Jews!  I'll get to that one also.  Keep reading.

I do feel compassion for the Roman Catholics today who have no idea what a diabolical, evil cult they have been deceived by!   The history is horrific!  Utterly horrific!   My prayer is that the Roman Catholics will realize what is going on and depart from Roman Catholicism once and for all.  Jesus said, Come out from among them and be ye separated.  The Roman Vatican are wolves dressed in sheep's clothing.  People must be warned of what danger they are in.

note *  Mein Kampf was a book written by a Jesuit priest - his name was Jesuit Father Staempfle.  -  it was the master plan for Hitlers take - over of Germany - See the Western World by Frederick Muller and The Secret History of the Jesuits page 127, page 128 - 129, page 138.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

More Jesuit secrets exposed:

While Germany was busy building her war machine, the Jesuits were busy in the countries scheduled for Hitler's coming invasion.  The Jesuits were building a 5th column in France, Belgium, etc. (a 5th column is a secret army within a country ready to lay down their arms and do all they can to help the enemy capture their own nation)  The organization called Catholic Action in these countries was the 5th Column.  

In Belgium, the Jesuit priests, Picard, Arendt, and Foucalt preached a fascist Hitlerite gospel, calling it a "SPIRITUAL RENEWAL"  Thus preparing the way for the German tanks.  In France, Catholic Action became the 5th Column, working under the name of the National Catholic Federation.  the Jesuits told the Catholics that the Pope was behind Hitler and so they were ready to serve the Catholic Nazi army when the time was right.  When France was invaded by German tanks, she fell in about 30 days, *thanks to Catholic Action.  *

*In America, the Jesuit Father Coughlin ( Apostle of the Swastika) reached over 20 million followers by radio.  His cry was, The German war is a battle for Christianity! *

*Father Coughlin (a Jesuit) also looked after the secret "commando cells" in the main urban centers, led according to the sons of Loyola's methods and trained by Nazi agents."  *

*And that was Catholic Action in the United States back in 1934-1942.  *

*See the Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris, page 132, 158, page 1048. page 159 IBID page 137 ENCYCLOPEDIA BRITANNICA VOLUME III, MICROPEDIA PAGE 87*
*THE VATICAN MOSCOW WASHINGTON ALLIANCE BY AVRO MANHATTAN*


----------



## irosie91

I have an apparently silly question-----what makes these people  JESUITS? ---
do they  JOIN ?       how does a catholic BECOME a JESUIT?.    The only
thing I ever heard about  "JESUITS"----is that some monasteries are
"JESUIT"   and the priests there are known for scholarship


----------



## Syriusly

More anti-catholic nuttery.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

More secrets exposed:

Germany surrendered May 8, 1945. Europe was in ruins. The Whore of Revelation 17 was in trouble again.  Her one child ( The Nazi Party) which Pope Pius XII backed, had fallen.  Her other child (Communism) which she hated, was the winner.  The Jesuits, always prepared for reversals, had set up the following precautionary measures in case they lost World War II. 

1.  Make everybody believe the Vatican had nothing to do with the war, and in time convince the world the Holocaust never happened.

2.  Make sure the rebellious priests, nuns and monks were interned in concentration camps, so they could convince the world that they, too, were persecuted.

3.  They ordered Catholic families and priests to protect the Jews in their homes, so in the future it could make good public relations material for films, books, etc, NOTE:  Those Jews had already been converted to Catholicism. 

4.  Put on a new face by setting up Vatican Council II.

5. Set up a Communist Pope from behind the Iron Curtain to please the Communists and try to convert them to Catholicism....to fulfill their prophecy of "Fatima" in which Pope Pius XII was so deeply involved.
(NOTE*  Pope Francis is a Jesuit - with deep Communist ties - he is the one the Communists and liberal left have embraced now) 

AND ROME WAS RIGHT ON SCHEDULE IN 1981.


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> More secrets exposed:
> 
> Germany surrendered May 8, 1945. Europe was in ruins. The Whore of Revelation 17 was in trouble again.  Her one child ( The Nazi Party) which Pope Pius XII backed, had fallen.  Her other child (Communism) which she hated, was the winner.  The Jesuits, always prepared for reversals, had set up the following precautionary measures in case they lost World War II.
> 
> 1.  Make everybody believe the Vatican had nothing to do with the war, and in time convince the world the Holocaust never happened.
> 
> 2.  Make sure the rebellious priests, nuns and monks were interned in concentration camps, so they could convince the world that they, too, were persecuted.
> 
> 3.  They ordered Catholic families and priests to protect the Jews in their homes, so in the future it could make good public relations material for films, books, etc, NOTE:  Those Jews had already been converted to Catholicism.
> 
> 4.  Put on a new face by setting up Vatican Council II.
> 
> 5. Set up a Communist Pope from behind the Iron Curtain to please the Communists and try to convert them to Catholicism....to fulfill their prophecy of "Fatima" in which Pope Pius XII was so deeply involved.
> (NOTE*  Pope Francis is a Jesuit - with deep Communist ties - he is the one the Communists and liberal left have embraced now)
> 
> AND ROME WAS RIGHT ON SCHEDULE IN 1981.



I have another apparently silly question-----I have heard about   FATIMA----
but no details------too lazy to google-----what is the catholic fascination with some
chick named    FATIMAH?------Fatimah is an Arabic name a far as I know


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

*Adolph Hitler, son of the Roman Catholic Church, died while defending Christianity. (this is a lie but watch what the Vatican does with this.......)*

*This is what they published in the Spanish press on the day of Hitler's death. *

*Adolph Hitler, son of the Roman Catholic Church, died while defending Christianity.  It is therefore understandable that words cannot be found to lament over his death, when so many were found to exalt his life.  Over his mortal remains stands his victorious moral figure.  With the palm of the martyr, God gives Hitler the laurels of victory ( published in the Spanish press the day Hitler died)*

*The funeral oration of the Nazi chief, a challenge to the victorious allies, is voiced by the Holy See itself, under the cover of Franco's press.  It is a communique of the Vatican via Madrid.  *

*See the Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris page 163*

*The "Mother of Harlots" has been forced by world opinion to make a vague apology for the failure of those sons and daughters of the church who promoted the holocaust.  Many Jewish leaders didn't buy it, pointing to centuries of persecution that created an atmosphere that ultimately led to the holocaust.  *

*The Vatican has made some steps to recognize Israel as a nation, yet continues to pressure "internationalization" of Jerusalem. *

*God help us if the United States ever signs a concordat with the Vatican.  Catholicism would be the only recognized religion in the United States and it would be you and your children appearing in the pictures ( as seen in holocaust museums) Dr. Rivera the ex - Jesuit has stated that negotiations are under way to bring that to pass.  *

*See the Secret History of the Jesuits and also Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications. *


----------



## guno

Oh lookie here!! the catholic and protestants loving on their  brother in christ , hitler!!


----------



## guno

whitehall said:


> Blame the Jesuits? Insanity prevails on the bigoted left.




jeri is rightwing ,  she even said it herself


----------



## guno

Jeremiah said:


> *Adolph Hitler, son of the Roman Catholic Church, died while defending Christianity. (this is a lie but watch what the Vatican does with this.......)*
> 
> *This is what they published in the Spanish press on the day of Hitler's death. *
> 
> *Adolph Hitler, son of the Roman Catholic Church, died while defending Christianity.  It is therefore understandable that words cannot be found to lament over his death, when so many were found to exalt his life.  Over his mortal remains stands his victorious moral figure.  With the palm of the martyr, God gives Hitler the laurels of victory ( published in the Spanish press the day Hitler died)*
> 
> *The funeral oration of the Nazi chief, a challenge to the victorious allies, is voiced by the Holy See itself, under the cover of Franco's press.  It is a communique of the Vatican via Madrid.  *
> 
> *See the Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris page 163*
> 
> *The "Mother of Harlots" has been forced by world opinion to make a vague apology for the failure of those sons and daughters of the church who promoted the holocaust.  Many Jewish leaders didn't buy it, pointing to centuries of persecution that created an atmosphere that ultimately led to the holocaust.  *
> 
> *The Vatican has made some steps to recognize Israel as a nation, yet continues to pressure "internationalization" of Jerusalem. *
> 
> *God help us if the United States ever signs a concordat with the Vatican.  Catholicism would be the only recognized religion in the United States and it would be you and your children appearing in the pictures ( as seen in holocaust museums) Dr. Rivera the ex - Jesuit has stated that negotiations are under way to bring that to pass.  *
> 
> *See the Secret History of the Jesuits and also Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications. *




Bigger fonts Jeri?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> More secrets exposed:
> 
> Germany surrendered May 8, 1945. Europe was in ruins. The Whore of Revelation 17 was in trouble again.  Her one child ( The Nazi Party) which Pope Pius XII backed, had fallen.  Her other child (Communism) which she hated, was the winner.  The Jesuits, always prepared for reversals, had set up the following precautionary measures in case they lost World War II.
> 
> 1.  Make everybody believe the Vatican had nothing to do with the war, and in time convince the world the Holocaust never happened.
> 
> 2.  Make sure the rebellious priests, nuns and monks were interned in concentration camps, so they could convince the world that they, too, were persecuted.
> 
> 3.  They ordered Catholic families and priests to protect the Jews in their homes, so in the future it could make good public relations material for films, books, etc, NOTE:  Those Jews had already been converted to Catholicism.
> 
> 4.  Put on a new face by setting up Vatican Council II.
> 
> 5. Set up a Communist Pope from behind the Iron Curtain to please the Communists and try to convert them to Catholicism....to fulfill their prophecy of "Fatima" in which Pope Pius XII was so deeply involved.
> (NOTE*  Pope Francis is a Jesuit - with deep Communist ties - he is the one the Communists and liberal left have embraced now)
> 
> AND ROME WAS RIGHT ON SCHEDULE IN 1981.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another apparently silly question-----I have heard about   FATIMA----
> but no details------too lazy to google-----what is the catholic fascination with some
> chick named    FATIMAH?------Fatimah is an Arabic name a far as I know
Click to expand...


Great question, Rosie.  The story of Fatimah is very much connected to the Vatican's influence over the Arab people and Mohammad.  It begins with the story of Augustine who was referred to as Church Father.

In Algeria, North Africa, in 354 A.D. a devout Roman Catholic woman gave birth to a son named Augustine.  Augustine was a genius and became the bishop of Africa (for full story see The Prophet by Jack Chick publications and also Encylopedia Britannica, Micropedia (Muhammad)  

Augustine wrote two famous works:  The City of God and Confessions, which unknown to the Arab world has greatly affected their lives.  Augustine was busy winning Arabs to Catholicism, including whole tribes, but multitudes of Arabs hated Catholicism and refused to convert.  

In time, spies were sent to remote nomads who rejected Catholicism, and spread the word that one day...... a great leader would gather the Arabs together.  200 years after Augustine, around 570 A.D. Muhammad was born.  Now for the most incredible story you'll ever hear - this is what really happened -

Islam claims that Abraham and Ishmael built the house of God beside the well (Zamzam) which saved the life of Ishmael and his mother, Hagar.  The original "house of God" was small compared to the newer 50 ft cube like stone structure which replaced it...it is called the Kaaba (the House of God)  

Faithful Muslims worldwide pray 5 times a day in the direction of this holy place, praying directly to their god, Allah, without an intermediary.  In Mecca, the faithful Muslims circle the Kaaba shedding tears, seeking blessings and mercy, and yearning for allahs' company in paradise.  Three major religions have one thing in common - each one has a holy place where they look for guidance. 

Roman Catholics look to the Vatican as the Holy City - the Jews look to the wailing wall in Jerusalem as their holy place, the Muslims look to Mecca as their holy city.  Each group believes that they have received certain types of blessings for the rest of their lives for having visited their holy place.

In the beginning, visitors would bring gifts to "the House of God" and the keepers of the Kaaba were gracious to all who came.  Some brought their idols, and not wanting to offend these people, their idols were placed inside the sanctuary.  It is said that Jews looked on the Kaaba as the outlying tabernacle of the Lord with veneration until it became polluted with idols.  

Eventually the people no longer had access to the well (Zamzam) because the tribe guarding the sacred place was unjust.  These people were from Yemen and were called Jurhumites. 

The Jurhumites also had control of Mecca, Finally, the people rose up against the Jurhamites to drive them away.  They dumped part of the treasure of the Kaaba, offerings of the pilgrims which had accumulated for years, into the well of Zamzam.  They filled it with sand and the well disappeared.  A tribe called the Khuzaites took over, but they allowed the Moabite god, "Hubal" to be placed in the Kaaba and continued in Idolatry.

The Khuzaites were replaced by the Quraysh, a powerful tribe of Arabs that descended from Ishmael.

There arose a man in Mecca who was respected by the Quraysh, even though he was of the tribe of Hashim......

His name was Adb Al-  Muttalib and he was the grandfather of Mohammad. 

Abd Al-Muttalib was given visions (by a spirit) telling him where to find the well.  A spirit told him to look for blood, dung, and ant's nest and pecking birds.  He found the clues between two idols where the Quraysh performed their sacrifices.  He dug and found the well and its treasures, and became the hero of Mecca. 

From Muhammad by Martin Lings page 10-11

This is from page 13 of The Prophet - Jack Chick publications and page 14 is coming up.  Keep reading.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> I have an apparently silly question-----what makes these people  JESUITS? ---
> do they  JOIN ?       how does a catholic BECOME a JESUIT?.    The only
> thing I ever heard about  "JESUITS"----is that some monasteries are
> "JESUIT"   and the priests there are known for scholarship



We'll get to that and I will even post the actual oath the Jesuits take but for the time being realize that only 2% of all Jesuits are priests.  The other 98%  of Jesuits live among the population as spies and agents of Rome - their main assignment being to destroy the Protestant church - to destroy the reputations of the Protestant Preachers who have rejected Roman Catholicism and declare it a cult - they are enemies of Protestants who preach the Gospel of Jesus Christ.  No matter who they are.  Or where they are.  I would be an example of someone they would like to get rid of, Rosie.  Because I dare to expose the false teachings of Roman Catholicism, I preach the Gospel of Jesus Christ, lead Catholics to Jesus Christ - true salvation - and expose who the Jesuits are.  They don't like that. I have a one word reply for them.   Tough!


----------



## irosie91

sounds medieval------like Oliver Cromwell did to the catholics


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Continuing on page 14:

Abd Al- Muttalib prayed to his god.  If this god would bless him with ten sons, he would sacrifice one of them at the Kaaba.  Over the years his prayers were answered, His youngest son was his favorite, a handsome youth named Abd Allah.  It was time to keep his vow to his god.  One of his sons must die.  In the Kaaba before the Moabite god, "Hubal," arrows were used in a divination ceremony, The lot fell upon his youngest son.  The mother of Abd Allah, along with the others, opposed him. His sons begged to let their brother live.

He visited a wise woman of advice.  She consulted with her familiar spirit and she told Abd Al-Muttalib.... to again cast lots to see if god would accept the sacrifice of camels in his sons place.  100 camels were killed.  And Abd Allah was spared.  He became the father to the prophet Muhammad.  

It was the Catholic Arabs that were pushing the concept of looking for an Arab prophet, just as the Jews were looking for their Messiah.  Who but a prophet would be capable of ridding the Arabs of their worship of false gods?  There was even an icon of the virgin Mary and baby Jesus in the Kaaba (See Muhammad by Lings, page 17 and page 20) 

Abd Allah married Aminah in A.D. 569.  He had to leave with a caravan to do some trading. He became ill and died.  Aminah was carrying his baby.   Tradition teaches that she heard a voice say to her, "Thou carriest in thy womb the lord of his people; and when he is born say:  I place him beneath the protection of the one, from the evil of every envier, then name him Muhammad.  When the child was born, his grandfather, Abd Al-Muttalib, carried little Muhammad to the Kaaba and prayed a prayer of thanksgiving to Allah for this gift.

Sons born to great Arab families in places like Mecca were sent into the desert to be suckled and weaned, and spend some of their childhood with Bedouin tribes for training and to avoid the plagues in the cities.  The poor family that took Muhammad to nurse and care for him were greatly blessed in many way.  Islam teaches that when Muhammad was a small boy, two men in white appeared and laid him down, opened his breast and brought forth his heart, took from it a black clot which they cast away.  Then they washed his heart with snow.  There was no mark on his chest, but there was a small oval mark on his back which had been there from birth. 

Years alter, he was able to describe the event more fully.  Muhammad made this incredible statement........  "Satan touches every son of Adam the day his mother beareth him, save only Mary and her son.   *WHY WOULD MOHAMMAD BE PUSHING ROMAN CATHOLIC TEACHINGS?  ISN'T THIS STRANGE?*

Muhammad's mother, Aminah died when he was six years old, leaving him an orphan.  Then his grandfather, Abd A-Muttalib, cared for him, but two years later his grandfather died.  These were two great sorrows in his life.  

When Muhammad was 9 yrs old, he was with his uncle on a caravan. *A Roman Catholic Monk saw the boy and questioned him.  Then he asked to see the mark on his back.  He exclaimed, It is the seal of prophethood.*** He warned Muhammad's uncle.........*

*Take thy brother's son back to his country and guard him against the Jews, for by god.....*

*If they see him and know of him that which I know, they will construe evil against him.....*

*great things are in store for this brother's son of thine.......*

*THE ROMAN CATHOLIC MONK HAD FANNED THE FLAMES FOR FUTURE JEWISH PERSECUTIONS AT THE HANDS OF THE FOLLOWERS OF MUHAMMAD. *

*Keep reading.  You are about to learn how the Vatican sent their own Catholic agents - Khadija and her cousin Waraquah to deceive Mohammad - what a plot the Vatican concocted! ***  A mark on one's back is NOT the sign of a prophet according to the Holy Scriptures (the Bible) and the Roman Catholic Monk was a liar and a deceiver but how was Mohammad's family to know this?  They have never read the bible!  The Catholic people had never read a bible - they were all living in the dark - because the Roman Vatican KEPT THE BIBLE FROM THE PEOPLE!  Had the people known what was in the bible they would have left Roman Catholicism!!!  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

To be clear before the Vatican got involved - the Arabs and Jews lived at peace with one another in many lands - it was only after they deceived Mohammad that the relationship took a turn.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Continuing to page 16 of the Prophet - Jack Chick publications - it reads:

Mohammad was 25 years old when he married a wealthy widow named Khadija.  She was about 40 at the time.  Muhammad and Khadija had two sons, who died young, and four daughters.  *The most famous was Fatimah who married Muhammad's successor, his cousin, Ali.  ( As recognized by the Shiah branch of Islam)*

*Alright now, Rosie, pay attention, Mohammad's most famous daughter is named Fatimah.  Watch closely now............*


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> Continuing to page 16 of the Prophet - Jack Chick publications - it reads:
> 
> Mohammad was 25 years old when he married a wealthy widow named Khadija.  She was about 40 at the time.  Muhammad and Khadija had two sons, who died young, and four daughters.  *The most famous was Fatimah who married Muhammad's successor, his cousin, Ali.  ( As recognized by the Shiah branch of Islam)*
> 
> *Alright now, Rosie, pay attention, Mohammad's most famous daughter is named Fatimah.  Watch closely now............*



yes---fartimah was the wife of ali Hussein  ----the madhi------I always wondered why
catholic have an   OUR LADY OF FARTIMAH     ----oh gee!!!!!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Cont page 16 of the Prophet - Jack Chick Publications

About 610 A.D. Muhammad claimed that he had a vision from Allah of a majestic being whom he called the angel Gabriel, who said, You are the messenger of Allah.  This began Muhammad's career as the prophet of Allah.  From this time on Muhammad continued to receive messages which he claimed came from Allah, until his death.  

With *the help of his wife's Roman Catholic cousin, Waraquah, The prophet Muhammad was able to interpret these messages.  Some of his revelations were placed in the Koran, in 650 A.D. Other writings of Muhammad were never published.  *Encylopedia Britannica (Micropedia) Muhammad ** Muhammad by Lings page 44*

In the fifth year of Muhammad's mission, persecution came against his followers because they refused to worship the idols in the Kaaba.  Muhammad instructed some of them to flee to Abyssinia.  Negus, the Roman Catholic king of Abyssinia, accepted them because Muhammad's views on the virgin Mary which were so close to Roman Catholic Doctrine. 

Skipping forward - read the Prophet by chick publications to see full story - 

In 630 AD. with 10,000 men, Muhammad conquered Mecca and the Kaaba was cleared of idols. Muhammad wanted to create his own religion.  He needed the backing of his powerful tribe. 

He picked Allah, the moon - god which they worhiped, to be the one god and he declared himself to be Allah's prophet.  History proves that before Islam came to existence, the Sabeans in Arabia worshiped the moon god who was married to the sun goddess.  ( my own comment - this also ties in to the roots of Constantine (worshiper of the sun god)  & Catholicism and their worship of Isis, Horus and Semiramus - Queen of heaven)  note the IHS on the Catholic host - wafer - 

They gave birth to 3 goddesses who were called al-lat, al-uzza and Manat.  They became idols that were worshipped throughout that prat of the world as the daughters of Allah.  In 1950 this moon god was excavated at Hazor in Palestine.  Photograph of him on page 17 shows Allah sitting on a throne with cresent moon on his chest. 

Now for how the Vatican fits into this......  according to ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera the Vatican desperately wanted Jerusalem because of the religious significance, but was blocked by the Jews.  Another problem was the true Christians in North Africa preaching the Gospel.  

Roman Catholicism was growing in power and would not let anything stand in its way.  Somehow the Vatican had to create a weapon to eliminate the Jews and the true Christians, believers who refused to accept Roman Catholicism. 

Looking to North Africa, they saw the multitudes of Arabs as a source of manpower to do their dirty work.  

A number of Arabs had become Roman Catholic and could be used in reporting information to their leaders in Rome. 

Others could be used as a fifth column ( an underground network) to carry out Rome's master plan to control the great multitudes of Arabs who had completely rejected Roman Catholicism.  When Augustine appeared on the scene, he knew what was going on.  Augustine was a very powerful and influential man with his own small army of followers.  His monastaries served as bases to seek out and destroy Bible manuscripts owned by the true Christians.  Augustine was made a saint for his "faithful service" to his mother church.  

The Vatican wanted to create a Messiah to the Arab people.  someone they could train, and eventually unite all non catholic Arabs behind him.......... creating a mighty army that would ultimately capture Jerusalem for the Pope. 
______________
end of page 18 - stay tuned for more truth on the Vatican and their true history - concerning Islam - 
________

keep the name Fatimah in mind here because it is all about to come together.


----------



## irosie91

for the record-----in semitic language-----the sun is a boy and the moon is a girl-----
shy little girl----poetically


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 19 The Prophet - Jack Chick publications testimony of ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera : 

In the Vatican briefing, Cardinal Bea told us this story.  A wealthy Arabian lady, who was a faithful follower of the pope, played a tremendous part in this drama.  She was a widow named Khadijah. 

She had given her wealth to "Mother Church" and retired to a convent.  While there, she was given a strange assignment, and sent back into the world.

Her job was to find a brilliant young man who could be used by the Vatican to create a new religion and become the Messiah for the children of Ishmael.  Soon she found Muhammad and they were married. 

  Khadijah had a cousin named Waraquah, who, like herself, was a very faithful Roman Catholic.  He had tremendous influence on Muhammad. 

The Vatican had him placed in a critical spot as Muhammad's advisor. Rome had found their man, and money was no object.  Teachers were sent to young Muhammad and he underwent intensive training.  Muhammad devoured the works of "Saint" Augustine under Waraquah's teaching and became a devotee of his works.  This was preparing him for "his great calling"... 

Under orders from the Vatican, Roman Catholic Arabs across North Africa began spreading the story of a great one......  who was about to rise among the people and be the chosen one of their god.  

Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera explains:

While Muhammad was being groomed, he was told that his enemies were the Jews.  He was also told that the Roman Catholics were the only true Christians and that the others calling themselves Christians were actually wicked imposters and children of the devil who should be destroyed. 

This satanist teaching ( from the Vatican) is believed today in the minds of Muslims worldwide, and it destroys the efforts of reaching them for Christ in every Muslim nation. 

When Mohammad began receiving his "divine" revelations in a cave in Mt. Hira, not far from the outskirts of Mecca....Waraquah, ( The Roman Catholic cousin of Muhammad's wife) became deeply involved in interpreting the visions given to Muhammad.  And eventually came forth the "holy" book of Islam called the Koran which contains much of Muhammad's writings, interestingly, from an early stage - Muslims received protection from Catholic kings because of Muhammad's revelation concernning the virgin Mary.  But there still remain unpublished works of Muhammad. They are now in the hands of high ranking holy men ( Ayatollahs) in the Islamic faith.  When Cardinal Bea shared this (with the Jesuits ) he said these writings are guarded because they contain information that links the Vatican to the creation of Islam.  

Both sides have each others information.  if exposed it would cause a major disaster for both religions......in their holy book, Jesus is only regarded as a prophet - if the pope was His representative on earth, then he also must be a prophet....which causes the followers of Muhammad to fear and respect the pope as another holy man.  The pope moved quickly and issued bulls granting the Arab generals permission to invade and conquer the nations of North Africa.  The Vatican helped finance the building of these massive Islamic armies in exchange for three favors:

1.  Eliminate the Jews and Christians (true believers which they call infidels) 

2.  Protect the Augustinian monks and Roman Catholics. 

3.  Conquer Jerusalem for "His Holiness" in the Vatican.  

See Dr. Alberto Rivera ex Jesuit testimony - Jack Chick publications.


----------



## irosie91

sheeeesh


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Cont to page 25 - The Prophet - Jack Chick Publications - testimony of ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera - 
With Mecca and the Vatican fully at peace, the old whore of Revelation 17 and 18 got her Jesuits busy again plotting and hatching schemes to try and control Islam.

In 1910, Portugal was going Socialist. Red flags were appearing everywhere.  The Roman Catholic Church faced a major problem.  The people were proclaiming the birth of the people's Social Republic of Portugal - cries went out - destroy the church!   It was just about the right time for "MARY" to put in an "appearance".  But there had to be more benefits from this apparition than just holding Portugal in the iron grip of the Vatican. 

pay attention irosie91

Introducing "Fatima"..........page 26 the Prophet - Jack Chick publicatiions......

*The Jesuits wanted Russia involved, and the location of this vision at Fatima could play a key part in pulling Islam to the "Mother Church" so............*

*In 1917 the Virgin appeared in Fatima. *

*The "Mother of God" production was a smash success, playing to overflow crowds.  As a result, the Socialists of Portugal suffered a major defeat......*

*The Roman Catholics world - wide began praying for the conversion of Russia and the Jesuits invented the Novenas to Fatima...*
*which they could perform throughout North Africa, spreading good public relations before the Islamic world. *

*Of course the poor Arabs thought they were honoring the daughter of Mohammad!  FATIMAH!!!   *

*and that is just what the Jesuits wanted them to believe!!!!!!*

*As a direct result of the vision of Fatima, Pope Pius XII ordered his Nazi army to crush Russia and the Orthodox religion, and make Russia Roman Catholic. *

*The vision of Fatima didn't die down........*

*A few years after he lost WWII, Pope Pius XII startled the world with his phony dancing sun vision to keep Fatima in the newspapers.*

*It was great religious show biz, and the whole world swallowed it.  Not surprisingly, Pope Pius was the "only one to see this vision".  *

*See the Prophet by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera*


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Cont to page 27:

Out of all this, a group of followers has grown into a Blue Army world-wide, totaling millions of faithful Roman Catholics ready to die for their blessed virgin. 

But we haven't seen anything yet.  *The Jesuits have their Virgin Mary scheduled to appear four to five times in China, a number of times in Russia, and some really big appearances in the U.S. and the people are going to buy it.  *

*What has this got to do with Islam??!  *

*Let's see what the late Bishop Sheen of the Roman Catholic Institution said, *

*"Our lady's appearances at FATIMA marked the turning point in the history of the world's 347,000,000 Moslems, the most difficult of all religious people to convert to Roman Catholicism.  The Moslems occupied Portugal for centuries and have left their mark.  After the death of his daughter, Fatimah, Muhammad wrote of her that she is "the most holy of all women in Paradise, next to Mary".  *

*see The Women shall Conquer by Sharkey, Prow Books, Kenosha, WI. page 164*


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah-----do you remember a person   BISHOP SHEEN?    he had a TV program-------I was a child ----but I recall him talking about  "FATIMA"    all the time  ?????
    I was really a LITTLE CHILD-----maybe 8----he was probably on sometime
    before something else------like  LASSIE----or I would not have ended up at the TV
    to see him.   Maybe my memory is playing tricks


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?



I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.   

This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.


----------



## irosie91

nope-----I remembered    Bishop sheen was keen on   FARTIMA  and said that
that particular  "miracle"  would being muslims to Catholicism--------sheeeesh--
watta good memory I have----sometimes I amaze myself


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
Click to expand...


you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah-----do you remember a person   BISHOP SHEEN?    he had a TV program-------I was a child ----but I recall him talking about  "FATIMA"    all the time  ?????
> I was really a LITTLE CHILD-----maybe 8----he was probably on sometime
> before something else------like  LASSIE----or I would not have ended up at the TV
> to see him.   Maybe my memory is playing tricks



No.  I don't. My husband said he remembers him.  Fulton J. Sheen.  He said even those poor suckers are deceived.    But here is more on Bishop Sheen from The Prophet Jack Chick Publications page 28 and it reads:

Bishop Sheen believed that the Virgin Mary chose to be known as Our Lady of Fatima as a sign and a pledge to Muslims, who believe in Christ's virgin birth, will come to believe in Christ's divinity.  

He pointed out that the pilgrim virgin statues of Our Lady of Fatima were enthusiastically received by Muslims in Africa, India, and elsewhere, and that many Muslims are now coming into the Roman Catholic "church", as director for the Society for the Propagation of the Faith, Bishop Sheen spoke with authority.  

In the last half of the 1800's Spain was going through political convulsions.  Her Roman Catholic Monarchy was tottering and the queen was dethroned in 1868, Spain became a republic which only lasted two years.  

Then the monarchy was restored in 1923.  As political conditions grew worse, Spain again became chaotic.  The Vatican was outraged when Spain chose once more to become a republic, and immediately the Catholic church moved to sabotage it.  

During this time from 1931 until 1936, about 5 presidents came and went, Spanish Roman Catholics were showing their contempt for the Vatican's power (never dreaming what was in store for them). 

They taxed church property and removed priests and nuns from teaching in public schools.  Even though the several presidents of the republic were Jesuit trained, they opposed the power of the Vatican and played into the Vatican's hands.

  The Islamic leaders were contacted.  They owed a debt to the Vatican for double crossing Rome over Jerusalem.  When they had signed the concordat, they promised to help the pope in a time of need, even to raise an army if he so desired.

*NOW WAS THAT TIME. *

*Dr. Alberto Rivera tells the story:  The Jesuits had done their work and now the poor Spaniards would suffer.  Through secret negotiations, a huge Arab army was raised up under the command of General Franco.  The Vatican financed this war machine to teach the Spaniards a lesson.  *

*In 1936 the new Spanish Inquisition exploded.  It was called "The Spanish Civil War", secretly orchestrated in the Vatican. *

*To keep the world from knowing the truth, it was made to look in the news like the Vatican was fighting the Communists in a holy war.  In actuality, there was only a handful of Communists in Spain.  The Roman Catholic Institution had ordered a blood bath of her own followers. *

*Under the banner of the Vatican, the Muslim forces invaded the Canary islands and then attacked southern Spain.  The Spaniards watched in shock as Cardinal Pedro Segura led the Islamic army in slaughtering unfaithful Roman Catholic men, women and children without mercy.  The Muslim troops were getting their revenge at last, and with the blessings of the Pope.  *

*When the Inquisition accomplished its goals, Spain was in ruins, bleeding and beaten, but safely back in the hands of the Vatican.  The pope declared - We have freed Spain from Communism!   Thanks to the Blessed Virgin!*

*About four million Muslim troops occupied Spain as the protectors of the Roman Catholic faith, Islam had paid her debt to the anti-Christ sitting in the Vatican. *

*page 29 The Prophet - Jack Chick publications testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera the ex - Jesuit who told the truth. *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> nope-----I remembered    Bishop sheen was keen on   FARTIMA  and said that
> that particular  "miracle"  would being muslims to Catholicism--------sheeeesh--
> watta good memory I have----sometimes I amaze myself



You have an excellent memory. You're a sharp cookie, Rosie.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
Click to expand...


Eastern star.  We'll talk later.  Let's move on to the next segment.  Let me know when you need a break from reading.  I'll keep typing until you are tired.


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope-----I remembered    Bishop sheen was keen on   FARTIMA  and said that
> that particular  "miracle"  would being muslims to Catholicism--------sheeeesh--
> watta good memory I have----sometimes I amaze myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an excellent memory. You're a sharp cookie, Rosie.
Click to expand...


I remember Bishop Sheen because he was SCARY-----intense gaze---and he
waved his hand around------like he was playing MAGICIAN.   I googled----turns out
he did have a bit of trouble IN THE CHURCH with some priests and some people wanted to make him a  SAINT     (????)-----from what you have described---
seems he must have been a jesuit


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
Click to expand...


Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)


----------



## Penelope

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
Click to expand...


And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
Click to expand...


jews masons?    must be a new thing-----not in my childhood town----Nazi place ---lots of masons------NO JEWISH MASONS


----------



## Penelope

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
Click to expand...


Many Jews are Masonite, and that is why they are so close to the Mormon church. Also many of our founding fathers belonged to Masonic lodges. Most were Deist, and or Unitarian.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
Click to expand...


there is no way of knowing that-----Christianity as per  PAUL  existed before
Constantine.     Constantine turned the Christian church into  NAZISM.    Things
would have probably turned out a lot better without Constantine-----some
theologians are so horrified by Constantine that they claim he was never
"really"   a  Christian-----he was a bloody bastard


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no way of knowing that-----Christianity as per  PAUL  existed before
> Constantine.     Constantine turned the Christian church into  NAZISM.    Things
> would have probably turned out a lot better without Constantine-----some
> theologians are so horrified by Constantine that they claim he was never
> "really"   a  Christian-----he was a bloody bastard
Click to expand...


And here you are putting down Constantine. He was as you say, but gee do you think most of the NT is true or not?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Jews are Masonite, and that is why they are so close to the Mormon church. Also many of our founding fathers belonged to Masonic lodges. Most were Deist, and or Unitarian.
Click to expand...


"many jews are masons'??      I know lot of jews and never met a jewish mason.  
    when I was a kid------no jewish masons at all----that was a kinda known fact---
    someone changed something------MORMON----it has something to do with
    Mormons?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no way of knowing that-----Christianity as per  PAUL  existed before
> Constantine.     Constantine turned the Christian church into  NAZISM.    Things
> would have probably turned out a lot better without Constantine-----some
> theologians are so horrified by Constantine that they claim he was never
> "really"   a  Christian-----he was a bloody bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here you are putting down Constantine. He was as you say, but gee do you think most of the NT is true or not?
Click to expand...


a bit too much Constantine influence-----he screwed it up badly


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no way of knowing that-----Christianity as per  PAUL  existed before
> Constantine.     Constantine turned the Christian church into  NAZISM.    Things
> would have probably turned out a lot better without Constantine-----some
> theologians are so horrified by Constantine that they claim he was never
> "really"   a  Christian-----he was a bloody bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here you are putting down Constantine. He was as you say, but gee do you think most of the NT is true or not?
Click to expand...


you have to know how to READ between the lines to understand the NT---
----you have not got a chance.    I believe the NT is chock full of real history----
after CONSTANTINE gets extracted


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This one is about Israel: 

The Arabs, in top secret negotiations, told the pope that they would fight for the Vatican in Spain, only if the pope agreed to _*never *_recognize any state of "Israel" that might come into existence.......the pope agreed. (In June 1994, the Vatican finally recognized Israel as a nation because she wants a say in the final disposition of Jerusalem, which will be on the agenda of the so - called "peace process") 

Dr. Alberto Rivera - ex - Jesuit explains:  Cardinal Bea told us how the orthodox Jews and the Zionists were both pushing for an independent state of Israel.    Then Dr. Rivera tells the story -  A Muslim shot the pope - this was arranged by the Jesuits - he said they planned this very well and a lot was gained by this incident. Through the incident Islam pulled closer to the Vatican because the Muslims were so humiliated to think one of their own..... shot the one representing the prophet Jesus on this earth....... that the Ayatollahs sent condolences and apologies to the Pope.  Why did the Jesuits plan this out?   It gave both the Pope and President Reagan something in common, Both had been shot and they became fast friends.  The pope got worldwide coverage and sympathy from all the world leaders.  And last of all the blame could be placed on the KGB.  Making the world believe that the Communists are the pope's enemies - it's a big game - Pope John Paul II had been a good Communist for many years - Alberto Rivera said. 

Rivera went on to state:  If that sounds cold remember the assassin, Mehmet ali Agca, is one of Europe's top hit men, and an expert marksman.  He fired his weapon at a distance of only ten feet.  Each bullet hit the pope below the naval.  You see, he had no intention of killing the Pope, he was simply following the instructions of the Jesuits.  

The upshot was the world saw the pope forgiving Mehmet Ali Agca for shooting him.....almost one billion Muslims had nothing but admiration for "his holiness"...... and then the pope and the Muslim world thanked the virgin Mary that he didn't die.  

Aberto Rivera continues.........

You wonder why we sent our troops to Lebanon?  Since the president has become so friendly with the pope....we ended up with a papal nuncio in Washington, D.C. and the U.S. Marines poured into Lebanon to defend a Roman Catholic Nation.  Rivera explains....The Whore of Rev. 17 will stop at nothing to gain her ends, including shooting one of her own popes.  

Today the pope is still desperately trying to gain control of Jerusalem.  The goal hasn't changed.  Jerusalem will fall into the hands of the pope and the Muslim nations will assist him.  (Rivera said)  The last pope will be the Anti-Christ who knows he must flee to Jerusalem to escape from the Vatican just before it is destroyed (Rev.17:16)   

___________
I personally believe the Pope is the beast mentioned in the book of Rev. which gives power to the Anti-Christ.  They may have been using anti - Christ as in relation to his role as the beast - in revelations - not sure.


----------



## irosie91

this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
rankles me-----that guy was a nazi


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no way of knowing that-----Christianity as per  PAUL  existed before
> Constantine.     Constantine turned the Christian church into  NAZISM.    Things
> would have probably turned out a lot better without Constantine-----some
> theologians are so horrified by Constantine that they claim he was never
> "really"   a  Christian-----he was a bloody bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here you are putting down Constantine. He was as you say, but gee do you think most of the NT is true or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have to know how to READ between the lines to understand the NT---
> ----you have not got a chance.    I believe the NT is chock full of real history----
> after CONSTANTINE gets extracted
Click to expand...


Oh boy, half of the NT is copied from the OT. The NT does not have much history in it either, except for Herod and his buildings, and well the Jewish and Roman War, so much for the temple. Paul, who is he really, Josephus?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
> rankles me-----that guy was a nazi


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no way of knowing that-----Christianity as per  PAUL  existed before
> Constantine.     Constantine turned the Christian church into  NAZISM.    Things
> would have probably turned out a lot better without Constantine-----some
> theologians are so horrified by Constantine that they claim he was never
> "really"   a  Christian-----he was a bloody bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here you are putting down Constantine. He was as you say, but gee do you think most of the NT is true or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have to know how to READ between the lines to understand the NT---
> ----you have not got a chance.    I believe the NT is chock full of real history----
> after CONSTANTINE gets extracted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, half of the NT is copied from the OT. The NT does not have much history in it either, except for Herod and his buildings, and well the Jewish and Roman War, so much for the temple. Paul, who is he really, Josephus?
Click to expand...


Paul is Paul-----a greek.   Josephus is jew-----in fact a  "COHEN" ------give up
Penelope-----you do not have enough information.     Paul is a greek who
got attracted to Judaism and eventually to the sect of Judaism -----Christianity. 
He tried to fit Judaism into greek and roman culture   -------but he had good intentions-----Constantine was the big bastard who derailed everyone.   Without
Constantine-----Christianity would have become a sect of Judaism  IMHO


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
> rankles me-----that guy was a nazi


No he was not a German, he  feared Bolshevism, he seen what it did in Russia to the Church, but he remained neutral.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no way of knowing that-----Christianity as per  PAUL  existed before
> Constantine.     Constantine turned the Christian church into  NAZISM.    Things
> would have probably turned out a lot better without Constantine-----some
> theologians are so horrified by Constantine that they claim he was never
> "really"   a  Christian-----he was a bloody bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here you are putting down Constantine. He was as you say, but gee do you think most of the NT is true or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have to know how to READ between the lines to understand the NT---
> ----you have not got a chance.    I believe the NT is chock full of real history----
> after CONSTANTINE gets extracted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, half of the NT is copied from the OT. The NT does not have much history in it either, except for Herod and his buildings, and well the Jewish and Roman War, so much for the temple. Paul, who is he really, Josephus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul is Paul-----a greek.   Josephus is jew-----in fact a  "COHEN" ------give up
> Penelope-----you do not have enough information.     Paul is a greek who
> got attracted to Judaism and eventually to the sect of Judaism -----Christianity.
> He tried to fit Judaism into greek and roman culture   -------but he had good intentions-----Constantine was the big bastard who derailed everyone.   Without
> Constantine-----Christianity would have become a sect of Judaism  IMHO
Click to expand...


Right, he must of been a liar as well.   Thank God for Constantine, IMHO. The Roman Empire was a great Empire, along with the Persian, Greek, did the Jews have an empire, no.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
> rankles me-----that guy was a nazi
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not a German, he  feared Bolshevism, he seen what it did in Russia to the Church, but he remained neutral.
Click to expand...


a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?    
     in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
     Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.  

A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES 
     It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no way of knowing that-----Christianity as per  PAUL  existed before
> Constantine.     Constantine turned the Christian church into  NAZISM.    Things
> would have probably turned out a lot better without Constantine-----some
> theologians are so horrified by Constantine that they claim he was never
> "really"   a  Christian-----he was a bloody bastard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are putting down Constantine. He was as you say, but gee do you think most of the NT is true or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have to know how to READ between the lines to understand the NT---
> ----you have not got a chance.    I believe the NT is chock full of real history----
> after CONSTANTINE gets extracted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, half of the NT is copied from the OT. The NT does not have much history in it either, except for Herod and his buildings, and well the Jewish and Roman War, so much for the temple. Paul, who is he really, Josephus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul is Paul-----a greek.   Josephus is jew-----in fact a  "COHEN" ------give up
> Penelope-----you do not have enough information.     Paul is a greek who
> got attracted to Judaism and eventually to the sect of Judaism -----Christianity.
> He tried to fit Judaism into greek and roman culture   -------but he had good intentions-----Constantine was the big bastard who derailed everyone.   Without
> Constantine-----Christianity would have become a sect of Judaism  IMHO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, he must of been a liar as well.   Thank God for Constantine, IMHO. The Roman Empire was a great Empire, along with the Persian, Greek, did the Jews have an empire, no.
Click to expand...


Is there something about  "EMPIRE"  that excites you?      The CALIPHATE
is an empire too. -------the Japanese under the SHOGUNS  had EMPIRES.
You are not alone-----lots of people are excited about the concept of EMPIRE.
MING had an empire


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Okay, Rosie, let's rewind here because in this segment Dr.Alberto Rivera is going to explain the true story behind Communism.  Once again - the Jews didn't create Communism.  You're about to learn the truth - and by the time we are finished here?  The Jews will have nothing left to be blamed for!  The Jesuits even wrote the Protocols of Zion - but let's begin with Communism..

from page 10 of The Godfathers Jack Chick Pub.
Testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera:

He stated: In our special sessions in the Vatican, we learned the true story behind Communism.  The loyal Communist Party members would go into shock if they ever found out that their great heroes, Marx and Engels, who wrote the Communist Manifesto in the 1800's, were actually coached and directed by the Jesuits.

Augustin Bea told us that the Communist party was formed by the Jesuits for one tas. 

At the proper time they were to destroy the protector of the hated Orthodox Church, the Czar of Russia!  It was for revenge!  

Before WWI, a strong force of wealthy Jews was maneuvering to regain control of Jerusalem.  The Vatican was furious.  Once again the Jews were blocking their secret attempts to move to the Holy City.  

Cardinal Bea said, these Jews fighting against the Catholic Institution would pay for their stubbornness.  So the Jesuits constructed a master plan that would not only annihilate the European Jews, but would turn the world against them. 

A new abomination came into existence.  Dr. Rivera says we were instructed that the Jesuits directed certain Jews who were loyal to the pope (Catholic Jews) to write a document called the "Protocols of Zion." When it was published, the Europeans went wild.  - See BEHIND THE DICTATORS by L.H. Lehman pages 10 - 15 by Agora publishing co. NY 1942 -{{{{{{ make note of it that the Jesuits dictated the documents content - }}}}}}}

In the early 1900's, France really blew it in the eyes of the Vatican.  France had made a political deal with none other than the czar of Russia!  The Pope and the Jesuits were furious!  France had been on their list every since she had dumped her Catholic king and become a republic.  But this deal with the Czar was the last straw!

In the meantime, the power of the orthodox church was spreading into Bulgaria, Rumania, Greece, the European part of Turkey, and Serbian Yugoslavia.  

The Vatican had to bring France to her knees, and stamp out any religious competition in the Balkans.  The solution was simple. The Jesuits would set up WWI.  

Introducing Kaiser Wilhelm of the Royal German Family:

The Pope was backing Germany, so when the Kaiser (a good Roman Catholic) asked the Vatican if he could expand Germany's borders, Pope Pius X and the Jesuits gave him their blessings.  Just after the war began, Pope Pius X died on August 20, 1914, making way for the next godfather.

Pope Benedict XV replaced him in the Vatican.  He also was a friend to Germany, and so the war to stop all wars was underway.  (it was satanic)  Satan guiding the Jesuits and the Pope, had German Roman Catholics killing French Roman Catholics.  The godfather (pope) could care less how many Roman Catholics died.  He was only after power and revenge.  Germany was fighting France, England and Russia.  Then the U.S.A. got into it.  The war lasted four long years:    1914 - 1918.  Europe was ruined.  Satan, working through the Vatican had put millions in hell.   

While men were screaming, dying in agony, dying in the mud, and on barbed wire, being torn by bullets, and destroyed by poison gas, the Jesuits were busy planning WWII.  Unknown to the German people, the Jesuits had already sacrificed Catholic Germany, the Kaiser and his government, in order to bring about the "new inquisition".  


First World War losses:   

Known dead 10 million men

Wounded:  20 million men

Estimated overall cost world-wide
$332,112,500,000.00
Thanks to Satan and the Vatican.  (Rev.18:24)

Protestant England and Protestant America had beaten them, The Jesuits are still trying to destory us for that.  Remember the words of Abraham Lincoln:  *The Jesuits never forgive nor forsake (give up)*

*Abraham Lincoln was assassinated by the Jesuits.  It's time to pay attention, America.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are putting down Constantine. He was as you say, but gee do you think most of the NT is true or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to know how to READ between the lines to understand the NT---
> ----you have not got a chance.    I believe the NT is chock full of real history----
> after CONSTANTINE gets extracted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boy, half of the NT is copied from the OT. The NT does not have much history in it either, except for Herod and his buildings, and well the Jewish and Roman War, so much for the temple. Paul, who is he really, Josephus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul is Paul-----a greek.   Josephus is jew-----in fact a  "COHEN" ------give up
> Penelope-----you do not have enough information.     Paul is a greek who
> got attracted to Judaism and eventually to the sect of Judaism -----Christianity.
> He tried to fit Judaism into greek and roman culture   -------but he had good intentions-----Constantine was the big bastard who derailed everyone.   Without
> Constantine-----Christianity would have become a sect of Judaism  IMHO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, he must of been a liar as well.   Thank God for Constantine, IMHO. The Roman Empire was a great Empire, along with the Persian, Greek, did the Jews have an empire, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there something about  "EMPIRE"  that excites you?      The CALIPHATE
> is an empire too. -------the Japanese under the SHOGUNS  had EMPIRES.
> You are not alone-----lots of people are excited about the concept of EMPIRE.
> MING had an empire
Click to expand...


Penelope mentioned she was raised in the Roman Catholic Church - it is something that become ingrained - to think this way - it is something to pray about it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thank God for Constantine?  He was a sun god worshiper! He worshiped Baal until his death! He hunted down the early Christians and had them put to death wherever he found them.  You must be kidding me, Penelope!


----------



## irosie91

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
Click to expand...


guno goes for adolf again

for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.


----------



## guno

irosie91 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guno goes for adolf again
> 
> for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
> money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
> Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
> jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.
Click to expand...



Stupid Shiksa, I am Jewish


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Not a problem, Rosie.  That was already covered but I'll post it again - here you are, Guno.

From page 21 of the Godfathers chick publications - testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera - ex Jesuit -

Rivera states, 

German Catholics, under orders, starting joining Protestant churches.  This was critical to pull off the diabolical plot that would affect the thinking of Jews for decades to come.  These undercover Roman Catholics worked hard to gain the acceptance and trust of Protestant pastors and their church members.  And when the anti - Jewish atrocities began............

these Catholic agents, *pretending to be Protestants, *publicly accused the Jews and turned them in to the Gestapo for export to death camps.  

And so, even today, the Jews believe the Protestants turned them in and that the true Christians are their enemies.

The Jesuits are *masters of deceit.   The Vatican took over 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews, and hid them under the Vatican for the duration of WWII.   Why?  Just in case Hitler lost. *

*The Vatican always covers itself in case its plans should backfire.  This way, they could proclaim to the world they protected the Jews from Hitler.  *

*WHAT A VICIOUS, DIRTY GAME!  *

*FROM THE GOD FATHERS PAGE 21 *
*JACK CHICK PUBLICATIONS.*
*_____________*
*I can understand why Guno would not trust Protestants or anyone calling themselves a Christian because of what the Jesuits and the Roman Catholic Church has done in Christ name - although they are not servants of Jesus Christ - but servants of Satan.  If there is a hotter place in hell? They'll be there. *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guno goes for adolf again
> 
> for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
> money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
> Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
> jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.
Click to expand...


Guno is a Jew.  Let's be nice.  Many Jews haven't had a very good time of it bad memories  / bad experiences, Rosie, as you know,  - thanks to the Jesuits and others that assist them in their evil works.

note to Guno - Rosie is your Jewish sister and you need to be respectful to her too.   Respect is a two way street - you know...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Penelope said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
Click to expand...


As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Listen to these two guys and see what you think about what they have to say about Lincoln's assassination and why the truth (Jesuits assassinated Lincoln)  was kept quiet  - more discussions on the Jesuits included:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> jews masons?    must be a new thing-----not in my childhood town----Nazi place ---lots of masons------NO JEWISH MASONS
Click to expand...


I think it must be EXTREMELY RARE.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
> rankles me-----that guy was a nazi



Best news I've heard all day my little Rose bud.  Let me give you a hug!   Of course he was a Nazi and not a one of them were saints so forget about it.  These men were sons of hell, Rosie.  Listen.  If I spent the entire day typing just to reach you so you see the truth of what happened in WWII it was worth it.  Because the truth is if others want to hold fast to the praise of men and filthy lucre & doing the buddy buddy thing with Roman Catholicism - rather than stand on the side of the truth?  They deserve what they have coming to them.  I just want my own people to know the truth so they don't trust the Vatican when they come around Israel offering some promise.  They are not to be trusted. EVER.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
> rankles me-----that guy was a nazi
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not a German, he  feared Bolshevism, he seen what it did in Russia to the Church, but he remained neutral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
Click to expand...




Jeremiah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
Click to expand...


Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .

 I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.


----------



## Penelope

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guno goes for adolf again
> 
> for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
> money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
> Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
> jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guno is a Jew.  Let's be nice.  Many Jews haven't had a very good time of it bad memories  / bad experiences, Rosie, as you know,  - thanks to the Jesuits and others that assist them in their evil works.
> 
> note to Guno - Rosie is your Jewish sister and you need to be respectful to her too.   Respect is a two way street - you know...
Click to expand...


Everybody has had bad memories, nothing special about Jews, and if you know the NT, you know Jesus himself said the Jews handed him over, and he called the Jews children of the Devil.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guno goes for adolf again
> 
> for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
> money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
> Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
> jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.
Click to expand...


Really you didn't read the NT, the Jews handed over Jesus to Rome to put to death and when given a choice to set one free they chose Barnabas.  Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Penelope

Jeremiah said:


> Thank God for Constantine?  He was a sun god worshiper! He worshiped Baal until his death! He hunted down the early Christians and had them put to death wherever he found them.  You must be kidding me, Penelope!



Constantine was still into Mithraism. Why do you think the Christians churches faced east, sunrise.
Jesus himself tells you he is the morning star, Sun, Daystar. He is the light of the world.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Penelope said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for Constantine?  He was a sun god worshiper! He worshiped Baal until his death! He hunted down the early Christians and had them put to death wherever he found them.  You must be kidding me, Penelope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine was still into Mithraism. Why do you think the Christians churches faced east, sunrise.
> Jesus himself tells you he is the morning star, Sun, Daystar. He is the light of the world.
Click to expand...


Penelope, Constantine was a Baal worshiper.  He worshiped the sun god to his last day according to historical record.  Idolaters pray towards the east as Scripture will clearly teach you. Bible Scripture not Catholicism which is steeped in pagan / occult rituals.  Now to stay on track here I need to finish the last page as I left it off midair.  But I will believe God that you will become curious enough to read this entire thread and learn a few things you didn't know before - which will result in two things - holy anger - and great compassion for those who have been victimized by the Roman anti - Christ system - Protestants, Jews, Muslims, Arabs in general, Europe, the Unites States, Russia  - to make it simpler ..........who haven't they victimized??!!  After you read this you will never look at the world the same way again.  Seriously.

Now here is the last and final page:  The Muslim and Communist armies, primed to destroy Israel, will attack and they themselves will be massacred on the mountains and in the deserts of Israel. Ezekiel 38: 1-3; 39: 1-4)

Note from me - I pray all who read this and had thought to be a part of it will repent and turn to Jesus Christ for salvation tonight.  In Jesus name.

____________

This is when Jesus Christ, "The King of Kings will return from heaven to destroy the Anti-Christ and his armies.........

and the Lord Jesus Christ will set up His kingdom in Jerusalem to rule the world.  In the past, Satan has used religion to destroy billions of souls.  And working through "the great whore" of the Book of Revelation (which is the Roman Catholic Institution)  Satan carefully put the virgin Mary before the people to get their attention away from the Lord Jesus. '

The betrayed Catholics attempt to go through their church system to try to get to heaven.  And using a similar trick, the Vatican helped set up a militant and sophisticated religion to keep the children of Ishmael from knowing the one who could get them to heaven.

The Muslim multitudes look for their religion and Muhammad (whose body lays in Medina) and with all their hearts look towards Mecca for their salvation. 

*And the Blame for All of This goes Directly to Rome for this Unspeakable Crime.  *

*The Bible, God's infallible and inspired Word, tells us that Jesus said, "I am the way, the truth and the life:  no man cometh unto the Father,but by me.  -John 14: 6*

*____________*
*Jesus loves you, Penelope.  There is no salvation through the Roman Anti-Christ Cult.  There is no salvation through their child of Islam - there is no salvation through their child - Communism.  You must come out from the Roman Catholic system and be separated. Call upon the name of the Lord and you shall be saved.  Amen. *


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guno goes for adolf again
> 
> for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
> money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
> Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
> jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really you didn't read the NT, the Jews handed over Jesus to Rome to put to death and when given a choice to set one free they chose Barnabas.  Tsk Tsk.
Click to expand...


In fact,  unlike you----I did read it.    Unlike you,  I also know lots about the actual
situation at the time of Jesus------stuff about which you have no clue.     "THE JEWS HANDED OVER JESUS TO ROME<<<<   what an idiotic statement----
rome had complete control over Israel/Judea-----the king was THEIR SHILL---
as were  the  "high priests of the temple"-----sadducean traitors that jews at that time hated having been installed in office BY ROME-----even hate today   (ie those who study that history)      If the issue had been put to the Pharisees  (generally the
better educated people of the time)    ---Jesus would have been safe.   ----I do not
blame you, Penelope-----you have the CONSTANTINE/roman  version of history.
Do you know who  CAIPHAS  was?-------you can google----


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
> rankles me-----that guy was a nazi
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not a German, he  feared Bolshevism, he seen what it did in Russia to the Church, but he remained neutral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
Click to expand...


OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
you are glad you were raised in it.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guno goes for adolf again
> 
> for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
> money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
> Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
> jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guno is a Jew.  Let's be nice.  Many Jews haven't had a very good time of it bad memories  / bad experiences, Rosie, as you know,  - thanks to the Jesuits and others that assist them in their evil works.
> 
> note to Guno - Rosie is your Jewish sister and you need to be respectful to her too.   Respect is a two way street - you know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody has had bad memories, nothing special about Jews, and if you know the NT, you know Jesus himself said the Jews handed him over, and he called the Jews children of the Devil.
Click to expand...


right-----jesus  is reported to have said  "children of the devil"------and my mom used to yell at my dad  "DROP DEAD"   ------she never got over his death more than 30 year ago.      she is now 95 years old.    There is no line in the NT  in which Jesus says      DA JOOOOS HANDED ME OVER--------why did the romans want anyone
to  "HAND HIM OVER"???   ---they were in full control of the situation----what did
they want from Jesus?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guno goes for adolf again
> 
> for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
> money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
> Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
> jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guno is a Jew.  Let's be nice.  Many Jews haven't had a very good time of it bad memories  / bad experiences, Rosie, as you know,  - thanks to the Jesuits and others that assist them in their evil works.
> 
> note to Guno - Rosie is your Jewish sister and you need to be respectful to her too.   Respect is a two way street - you know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody has had bad memories, nothing special about Jews, and if you know the NT, you know Jesus himself said the Jews handed him over, and he called the Jews children of the Devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right-----jesus  is reported to have said  "children of the devil"------and my mom used to yell at my dad  "DROP DEAD"   ------she never got over his death more than 30 year ago.      she is now 95 years old.    There is no line in the NT  in which Jesus says      DA JOOOOS HANDED ME OVER--------why did the romans want anyone
> to  "HAND HIM OVER"???   ---they were in full control of the situation----what did
> they want from Jesus?
Click to expand...


You never read, I mean really read the NT have you ?


----------



## Politico

TheOldSchool said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
Click to expand...

Exactly. All that came to mind was 'I'm sorry. All I heard was blah blah blah I am a dirty tramp' lol.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
> rankles me-----that guy was a nazi
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not a German, he  feared Bolshevism, he seen what it did in Russia to the Church, but he remained neutral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
> you are glad you were raised in it.
Click to expand...


No Jesus is my man, not Moses, who came down from the mountain and killed what 3000 of his own men.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
> rankles me-----that guy was a nazi
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not a German, he  feared Bolshevism, he seen what it did in Russia to the Church, but he remained neutral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
> you are glad you were raised in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jesus is my man, not Moses, who came down from the mountain and killed what 3000 of his own men.
Click to expand...




Jeremiah said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for Constantine?  He was a sun god worshiper! He worshiped Baal until his death! He hunted down the early Christians and had them put to death wherever he found them.  You must be kidding me, Penelope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constantine was still into Mithraism. Why do you think the Christians churches faced east, sunrise.
> Jesus himself tells you he is the morning star, Sun, Daystar. He is the light of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope, Constantine was a Baal worshiper.  He worshiped the sun god to his last day according to historical record.  Idolaters pray towards the east as Scripture will clearly teach you. Bible Scripture not Catholicism which is steeped in pagan / occult rituals.  Now to stay on track here I need to finish the last page as I left it off midair.  But I will believe God that you will become curious enough to read this entire thread and learn a few things you didn't know before - which will result in two things - holy anger - and great compassion for those who have been victimized by the Roman anti - Christ system - Protestants, Jews, Muslims, Arabs in general, Europe, the Unites States, Russia  - to make it simpler ..........who haven't they victimized??!!  After you read this you will never look at the world the same way again.  Seriously.
> 
> Now here is the last and final page:  The Muslim and Communist armies, primed to destroy Israel, will attack and they themselves will be massacred on the mountains and in the deserts of Israel. Ezekiel 38: 1-3; 39: 1-4)
> 
> Note from me - I pray all who read this and had thought to be a part of it will repent and turn to Jesus Christ for salvation tonight.  In Jesus name.
> 
> ____________
> 
> This is when Jesus Christ, "The King of Kings will return from heaven to destroy the Anti-Christ and his armies.........
> 
> and the Lord Jesus Christ will set up His kingdom in Jerusalem to rule the world.  In the past, Satan has used religion to destroy billions of souls.  And working through "the great whore" of the Book of Revelation (which is the Roman Catholic Institution)  Satan carefully put the virgin Mary before the people to get their attention away from the Lord Jesus. '
> 
> The betrayed Catholics attempt to go through their church system to try to get to heaven.  And using a similar trick, the Vatican helped set up a militant and sophisticated religion to keep the children of Ishmael from knowing the one who could get them to heaven.
> 
> The Muslim multitudes look for their religion and Muhammad (whose body lays in Medina) and with all their hearts look towards Mecca for their salvation.
> 
> *And the Blame for All of This goes Directly to Rome for this Unspeakable Crime.  *
> 
> *The Bible, God's infallible and inspired Word, tells us that Jesus said, "I am the way, the truth and the life:  no man cometh unto the Father,but by me.  -John 14: 6*
> 
> *____________*
> *Jesus loves you, Penelope.  There is no salvation through the Roman Anti-Christ Cult.  There is no salvation through their child of Islam - there is no salvation through their child - Communism.  You must come out from the Roman Catholic system and be separated. Call upon the name of the Lord and you shall be saved.  Amen. *
Click to expand...


Jeremiah----Penelope rejects Catholicism----the only part she LIKES ----is
the  JEW-HATRED.      Magda Goebbels was a pious church going catholic---
and an ardent Nazi------she all but worshipped Adolf.    There are all kinds of
"different"  catholics


Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this stuff is getting too damned plausible.      how did PIUS get to be a saint?----
> rankles me-----that guy was a nazi
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not a German, he  feared Bolshevism, he seen what it did in Russia to the Church, but he remained neutral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
> you are glad you were raised in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jesus is my man, not Moses, who came down from the mountain and killed what 3000 of his own men.
Click to expand...


Try again-----moses killed one person in his life----an Egyptian----the tanach does
record what is clearly a kind of civil war that took place in the desert amongst
the jews fleeing Egypt based on doctrinal dispute------your comment indicates
that you are a desperate lump of idiocy.    In fact that civil war in the desert does
not come close to the stink and filth of  INCESSANT  murder that took place amongst the people of the "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE since the inception of the
vile entity,  approx.   300 AD   under the leadership of the vile animal CONSTANTINE


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Politico said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. All that came to mind was 'I'm sorry. All I heard was blah blah blah I am a dirty tramp' lol.
Click to expand...


Last warning.   No personal attacks.  Stay on topic of the OP or get off of my thread, Politico.  This thread will not be derailed.  Got it?  Good.  Tell your accomplices and spread the word.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno goes for adolf again
> 
> for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
> money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
> Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
> jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guno is a Jew.  Let's be nice.  Many Jews haven't had a very good time of it bad memories  / bad experiences, Rosie, as you know,  - thanks to the Jesuits and others that assist them in their evil works.
> 
> note to Guno - Rosie is your Jewish sister and you need to be respectful to her too.   Respect is a two way street - you know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody has had bad memories, nothing special about Jews, and if you know the NT, you know Jesus himself said the Jews handed him over, and he called the Jews children of the Devil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right-----jesus  is reported to have said  "children of the devil"------and my mom used to yell at my dad  "DROP DEAD"   ------she never got over his death more than 30 year ago.      she is now 95 years old.    There is no line in the NT  in which Jesus says      DA JOOOOS HANDED ME OVER--------why did the romans want anyone
> to  "HAND HIM OVER"???   ---they were in full control of the situation----what did
> they want from Jesus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never read, I mean really read the NT have you ?
Click to expand...


In fact I did-----I read it when very young----with no preconceived notions.
I had no actual education in religion,  including none in Judaism.   My
family was entirely secular and I never so much as attended after school
"Hebrew school"-------I did go to  "sunday school"  a few times with a protestant
playmate.    My education in religion exists because I have been an avid
reader since age 8.    I am so unlike you,  Penelope----it is clear that you were
spawned from the Nazi dung pile.     Try to be honest, Penelope-----when did you
"KNOW"  that jews are  "no damned good"------age 4 or 5???


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not a German, he  feared Bolshevism, he seen what it did in Russia to the Church, but he remained neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
> you are glad you were raised in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jesus is my man, not Moses, who came down from the mountain and killed what 3000 of his own men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for Constantine?  He was a sun god worshiper! He worshiped Baal until his death! He hunted down the early Christians and had them put to death wherever he found them.  You must be kidding me, Penelope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Constantine was still into Mithraism. Why do you think the Christians churches faced east, sunrise.
> Jesus himself tells you he is the morning star, Sun, Daystar. He is the light of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope, Constantine was a Baal worshiper.  He worshiped the sun god to his last day according to historical record.  Idolaters pray towards the east as Scripture will clearly teach you. Bible Scripture not Catholicism which is steeped in pagan / occult rituals.  Now to stay on track here I need to finish the last page as I left it off midair.  But I will believe God that you will become curious enough to read this entire thread and learn a few things you didn't know before - which will result in two things - holy anger - and great compassion for those who have been victimized by the Roman anti - Christ system - Protestants, Jews, Muslims, Arabs in general, Europe, the Unites States, Russia  - to make it simpler ..........who haven't they victimized??!!  After you read this you will never look at the world the same way again.  Seriously.
> 
> Now here is the last and final page:  The Muslim and Communist armies, primed to destroy Israel, will attack and they themselves will be massacred on the mountains and in the deserts of Israel. Ezekiel 38: 1-3; 39: 1-4)
> 
> Note from me - I pray all who read this and had thought to be a part of it will repent and turn to Jesus Christ for salvation tonight.  In Jesus name.
> 
> ____________
> 
> This is when Jesus Christ, "The King of Kings will return from heaven to destroy the Anti-Christ and his armies.........
> 
> and the Lord Jesus Christ will set up His kingdom in Jerusalem to rule the world.  In the past, Satan has used religion to destroy billions of souls.  And working through "the great whore" of the Book of Revelation (which is the Roman Catholic Institution)  Satan carefully put the virgin Mary before the people to get their attention away from the Lord Jesus. '
> 
> The betrayed Catholics attempt to go through their church system to try to get to heaven.  And using a similar trick, the Vatican helped set up a militant and sophisticated religion to keep the children of Ishmael from knowing the one who could get them to heaven.
> 
> The Muslim multitudes look for their religion and Muhammad (whose body lays in Medina) and with all their hearts look towards Mecca for their salvation.
> 
> *And the Blame for All of This goes Directly to Rome for this Unspeakable Crime.  *
> 
> *The Bible, God's infallible and inspired Word, tells us that Jesus said, "I am the way, the truth and the life:  no man cometh unto the Father,but by me.  -John 14: 6*
> 
> *____________*
> *Jesus loves you, Penelope.  There is no salvation through the Roman Anti-Christ Cult.  There is no salvation through their child of Islam - there is no salvation through their child - Communism.  You must come out from the Roman Catholic system and be separated. Call upon the name of the Lord and you shall be saved.  Amen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----Penelope rejects Catholicism----the only part she LIKES ----is
> the  JEW-HATRED.      Magda Goebbels was a pious church going catholic---
> and an ardent Nazi------she all but worshipped Adolf.    There are all kinds of
> "different"  catholics
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he was not a German, he  feared Bolshevism, he seen what it did in Russia to the Church, but he remained neutral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet your a Christian? I mean if not for the Rome and the RCC , there would be no Christianity. Thanks to Constantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
> you are glad you were raised in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jesus is my man, not Moses, who came down from the mountain and killed what 3000 of his own men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again-----moses killed one person in his life----an Egyptian----the tanach does
> record what is clearly a kind of civil war that took place in the desert amongst
> the jews fleeing Egypt based on doctrinal dispute------your comment indicates
> that you are a desperate lump of idiocy.    In fact that civil war in the desert does
> not come close to the stink and filth of  INCESSANT  murder that took place amongst the people of the "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE since the inception of the
> vile entity,  approx.   300 AD   under the leadership of the vile animal CONSTANTINE
Click to expand...


He had the Levites do his dirty work, no he came down from the mountain and said your either with us or not and had men put sword to their family members .  I mean I do not believe the exodus as described in the Bible, of course it didn't happen that way. How many people did the Hebrews kill, horrible. Yes Rome killed a lot of people in battle.  The reason you never accepted Jesus is he wasn't a war hawk and wanted peace, not the Jewish way to have peace, as Bibi says us Jews have the fighting spirit.

I never met a Priest I didn't like, and let me tell you a secret, quiet don't tell everyone, Some Priest do not believe in the virgin birth, its a metaphor, not saying there was not a very Godly rabbi named Jesus, and also , transubstantiation is not really the literal body of Christ, but is spiritual.

Are you a person who practices Judaism? or are you a Christian?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Rosie, getting back on topic of this thread, I'd like to ask you a question.  Now that you realize (thanks to the courage of people as the ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera, Jack Chick, Avron Manhattan and some others - including ex - priests and ex- nuns) who was behind WWII, does it make more sense to you now - how these Jesuits, Dominicans, and Priests dressed in Nazi uniforms could be so utterly heartless and vicious to the Jewish men, women and children in the death camps?

Do you now understand the photographs that the world has seen many times of the friendliness between Hitler, the Nazis and the Roman Catholic leadership? Everyone smiling, etc.?  Do you see the common denominator now in the Islamists who were brainwashed by leadership to believe that killing the heretics was acting in Gods name - whereas the Faithful Catholic Nazis also thought they were acting in Gods' name?  Does it not horrify you to realize that these same laws of the Roman Institution are still on the books today and that another Inquisition not only could but eventually _will _happen?   

I tell you the truth - for many Jews reading this thread it should be as if a light bulb went off in their heads to realize the unity between the Vatican and the Grand Mufti and Hitler - it should be like a light bulb went off in their heads to explain why these Nazis could not be appealed to  - it was religious zealotry, Rosie, for the Roman Vatican - that is where it all stemmed from.  What can we do about this?  Tell others - get the information out there because the ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera paid with his life to get this information to the Roman Catholic people so they would for once know the truth of the history of this "church" they have committed themselves to and realize it is time to sever the relationship and get out of there!  If it means being disowned by their Roman Catholic families (yes that happens not only to Muslims who become ex-Muslims - but Catholics who become ex-Catholics)  then that is the price that must be paid.  To know that one is doing the right thing and obeying the Commandments of God (which says have no fellowship with the works of darkness)  and walking in the light should be enough to sustain any soul!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
> you are glad you were raised in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jesus is my man, not Moses, who came down from the mountain and killed what 3000 of his own men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for Constantine?  He was a sun god worshiper! He worshiped Baal until his death! He hunted down the early Christians and had them put to death wherever he found them.  You must be kidding me, Penelope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Constantine was still into Mithraism. Why do you think the Christians churches faced east, sunrise.
> Jesus himself tells you he is the morning star, Sun, Daystar. He is the light of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope, Constantine was a Baal worshiper.  He worshiped the sun god to his last day according to historical record.  Idolaters pray towards the east as Scripture will clearly teach you. Bible Scripture not Catholicism which is steeped in pagan / occult rituals.  Now to stay on track here I need to finish the last page as I left it off midair.  But I will believe God that you will become curious enough to read this entire thread and learn a few things you didn't know before - which will result in two things - holy anger - and great compassion for those who have been victimized by the Roman anti - Christ system - Protestants, Jews, Muslims, Arabs in general, Europe, the Unites States, Russia  - to make it simpler ..........who haven't they victimized??!!  After you read this you will never look at the world the same way again.  Seriously.
> 
> Now here is the last and final page:  The Muslim and Communist armies, primed to destroy Israel, will attack and they themselves will be massacred on the mountains and in the deserts of Israel. Ezekiel 38: 1-3; 39: 1-4)
> 
> Note from me - I pray all who read this and had thought to be a part of it will repent and turn to Jesus Christ for salvation tonight.  In Jesus name.
> 
> ____________
> 
> This is when Jesus Christ, "The King of Kings will return from heaven to destroy the Anti-Christ and his armies.........
> 
> and the Lord Jesus Christ will set up His kingdom in Jerusalem to rule the world.  In the past, Satan has used religion to destroy billions of souls.  And working through "the great whore" of the Book of Revelation (which is the Roman Catholic Institution)  Satan carefully put the virgin Mary before the people to get their attention away from the Lord Jesus. '
> 
> The betrayed Catholics attempt to go through their church system to try to get to heaven.  And using a similar trick, the Vatican helped set up a militant and sophisticated religion to keep the children of Ishmael from knowing the one who could get them to heaven.
> 
> The Muslim multitudes look for their religion and Muhammad (whose body lays in Medina) and with all their hearts look towards Mecca for their salvation.
> 
> *And the Blame for All of This goes Directly to Rome for this Unspeakable Crime.  *
> 
> *The Bible, God's infallible and inspired Word, tells us that Jesus said, "I am the way, the truth and the life:  no man cometh unto the Father,but by me.  -John 14: 6*
> 
> *____________*
> *Jesus loves you, Penelope.  There is no salvation through the Roman Anti-Christ Cult.  There is no salvation through their child of Islam - there is no salvation through their child - Communism.  You must come out from the Roman Catholic system and be separated. Call upon the name of the Lord and you shall be saved.  Amen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----Penelope rejects Catholicism----the only part she LIKES ----is
> the  JEW-HATRED.      Magda Goebbels was a pious church going catholic---
> and an ardent Nazi------she all but worshipped Adolf.    There are all kinds of
> "different"  catholics
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
> you are glad you were raised in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jesus is my man, not Moses, who came down from the mountain and killed what 3000 of his own men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again-----moses killed one person in his life----an Egyptian----the tanach does
> record what is clearly a kind of civil war that took place in the desert amongst
> the jews fleeing Egypt based on doctrinal dispute------your comment indicates
> that you are a desperate lump of idiocy.    In fact that civil war in the desert does
> not come close to the stink and filth of  INCESSANT  murder that took place amongst the people of the "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE since the inception of the
> vile entity,  approx.   300 AD   under the leadership of the vile animal CONSTANTINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had the Levites do his dirty work, no he came down from the mountain and said your either with us or not and had men put sword to their family members .  I mean I do not believe the exodus as described in the Bible, of course it didn't happen that way. How many people did the Hebrews kill, horrible. Yes Rome killed a lot of people in battle.  The reason you never accepted Jesus is he wasn't a war hawk and wanted peace, not the Jewish way to have peace, as Bibi says us Jews have the fighting spirit.
Click to expand...


Excuse me, Penelope, this is my thread and the discussion is about who was behind World War 1 and World War II and that would be the Jesuits and the Roman Catholic Vatican.  If you want to discuss Benjamin Netanyahu make a thread about it.  This is your last warning.  Obey the rules of USMB - or get off of my thread and do not come back.


----------



## Penelope

Well the Vatican wasn't, so get over it. The Protestant revolution probably was.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I have an on topic post to offer.  The premise behind this thread is not only assinine, it's assi-ten, assi-eleven, and assi-twelve!


----------



## Penelope

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have to know how to READ between the lines to understand the NT---
> ----you have not got a chance.    I believe the NT is chock full of real history----
> after CONSTANTINE gets extracted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, half of the NT is copied from the OT. The NT does not have much history in it either, except for Herod and his buildings, and well the Jewish and Roman War, so much for the temple. Paul, who is he really, Josephus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paul is Paul-----a greek.   Josephus is jew-----in fact a  "COHEN" ------give up
> Penelope-----you do not have enough information.     Paul is a greek who
> got attracted to Judaism and eventually to the sect of Judaism -----Christianity.
> He tried to fit Judaism into greek and roman culture   -------but he had good intentions-----Constantine was the big bastard who derailed everyone.   Without
> Constantine-----Christianity would have become a sect of Judaism  IMHO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, he must of been a liar as well.   Thank God for Constantine, IMHO. The Roman Empire was a great Empire, along with the Persian, Greek, did the Jews have an empire, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there something about  "EMPIRE"  that excites you?      The CALIPHATE
> is an empire too. -------the Japanese under the SHOGUNS  had EMPIRES.
> You are not alone-----lots of people are excited about the concept of EMPIRE.
> MING had an empire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope mentioned she was raised in the Roman Catholic Church - it is something that become ingrained - to think this way - it is something to pray about it.
Click to expand...


Man I feel so bad for you, I have tried to help you, but get out of that cult you in, Please.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Anyone who has read this thread carefully should now understand who was behind Islam and the creation of it - manipulating Mohammad through their Catholic agent - Khadijah and her faithful Roman Catholic cousin - it was the Vatican.   To be clear - it should come as a relief to many who could not understand why Roman Catholic Cardinal Dolan has such an influence over the head of ISNA - Iman Majid and it should also be no surprise as to who is funding and directing ISIS and ISIL today which is leading us to our Third World War.  It should be bringing up great compassion for the Arab people who have been for centuries deceived by the Roman Catholic Empire - in order to manipulate their emotions to create hatred in their hearts towards the Jews and the Protestant Christians  -  including the Orthodox people - it should cause those of us who are born again believers to pray for the Muslim people that they will have their eyes opened to the truth and that they will not be robbed of their salvation in heaven which the LORD did pay for!  The Lord loves the Muslim people and the Catholic people and desires for them to be delivered from the anti - Christ deception of the Roman Catholic Institution!  That is the truth and by showing the Muslims the truth of this historical connection between the Vatican and the influence of Mohammad I believe many will find their salvation and deliverance at last.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Penelope said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, half of the NT is copied from the OT. The NT does not have much history in it either, except for Herod and his buildings, and well the Jewish and Roman War, so much for the temple. Paul, who is he really, Josephus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul is Paul-----a greek.   Josephus is jew-----in fact a  "COHEN" ------give up
> Penelope-----you do not have enough information.     Paul is a greek who
> got attracted to Judaism and eventually to the sect of Judaism -----Christianity.
> He tried to fit Judaism into greek and roman culture   -------but he had good intentions-----Constantine was the big bastard who derailed everyone.   Without
> Constantine-----Christianity would have become a sect of Judaism  IMHO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, he must of been a liar as well.   Thank God for Constantine, IMHO. The Roman Empire was a great Empire, along with the Persian, Greek, did the Jews have an empire, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there something about  "EMPIRE"  that excites you?      The CALIPHATE
> is an empire too. -------the Japanese under the SHOGUNS  had EMPIRES.
> You are not alone-----lots of people are excited about the concept of EMPIRE.
> MING had an empire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope mentioned she was raised in the Roman Catholic Church - it is something that become ingrained - to think this way - it is something to pray about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man I feel so bad for you, I have tried to help you, but get out of that cult you in, Please.
Click to expand...


I'm not in the Roman Catholic Institution, you are, Penelope.  Now you need to leave my thread.   You've disrupted it long enough.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jack Chick gives permission to share these comics - tracts - with others for free - but none of this material is for resale - you are free to share it with others but not to sell it.  With that we will begin at the beginning as I am going to share with you now the true story of Dr. Alberto Rivera and how he became a Jesuit priest and Bishop.  

From the first book in the series - Alberto Volume 12 by Jack Chick Publications.

Spain, 1942

Alberto is taken to a religious school called a seminary to be trained.  His schooling begins at age 7.  As his mother takes him to the front door he pleads with her to take him home.  He does not want to stay.  The priest accompanying them asks, What is the matter with him?   The mother then forces her son to go with the man and leaves him there.  This is the opening of the story in comic book form.  2 years later - It is announced that three women have arrived at the seminary to bring Alberto home with them.  His mother is dying.  They call for Alberto who is told the news.  His reaction is indicative of his having already been brainwashed by the men there - he pleads with the man calling him Father and says "The Church" has now become his mother"......he says he does not want to go.  

The Priest then tells Alberto:  Didn't you know you are here to take the most sacred vows (Promises to God) and that is the vow of obedience?  Alberto then tells him, with your permission I am ready to go.  

When Alberto sees his mother she tells him please pray for me!  I'm afraid!  I've even prayed to the sacred heart of Jesus.....but I do not get any answers to my soul....I'm so afraid.......help me. Alberto - still a child - pleads with the priest present named Father Abraham - can't you do something more?   He replies, I did all I could....Alberto's mother begins to scream in terror again - she is seeing demons and she cries out, Oh God, I see those ugly things coming for me again!  I'm so afraid, now they are here in this room!  

The priest called Father Abraham tells little Alberto - your mother has not only received the sacraments but special indulgence by the Pope, our holy father, a special high mass has been said, and now, Alberto, I have just given her the last sacrament of extreme unction.  

*Sacraments of baptism, penance, the holy Eucharist, (mass) confirmation and the sacrament of Matrimony. Pope Pius XII

Note*  Mrs. Rivera was not on medication

Then Mrs. Rivera cries out upon her bed these final words:

Oh no!  Don't you see them?  They want to put me in the fire!  They want to get me, Alberto!  I don't want to die there!  Look at those people in the fire!  Those horrible monsters are coming for me!  

Alberto begins to sob, Mama, Mama, come back.

The priest called Father Abraham tells Alberto, She is gone, my son.
___________________
This experience of young Alberto witnessing his own mother going to hell was a pivotal moment in his life.  As you will learn for yourselves by reading  the rest of the story......  This is how one is trained to become a Jesuit priest... 

___________________
This is the beginning of the story of Alberto - pages 1 - 5 by Jack chick publications - testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera - Ex Jesuit who told the truth.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
> you are glad you were raised in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jesus is my man, not Moses, who came down from the mountain and killed what 3000 of his own men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for Constantine?  He was a sun god worshiper! He worshiped Baal until his death! He hunted down the early Christians and had them put to death wherever he found them.  You must be kidding me, Penelope!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Constantine was still into Mithraism. Why do you think the Christians churches faced east, sunrise.
> Jesus himself tells you he is the morning star, Sun, Daystar. He is the light of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Penelope, Constantine was a Baal worshiper.  He worshiped the sun god to his last day according to historical record.  Idolaters pray towards the east as Scripture will clearly teach you. Bible Scripture not Catholicism which is steeped in pagan / occult rituals.  Now to stay on track here I need to finish the last page as I left it off midair.  But I will believe God that you will become curious enough to read this entire thread and learn a few things you didn't know before - which will result in two things - holy anger - and great compassion for those who have been victimized by the Roman anti - Christ system - Protestants, Jews, Muslims, Arabs in general, Europe, the Unites States, Russia  - to make it simpler ..........who haven't they victimized??!!  After you read this you will never look at the world the same way again.  Seriously.
> 
> Now here is the last and final page:  The Muslim and Communist armies, primed to destroy Israel, will attack and they themselves will be massacred on the mountains and in the deserts of Israel. Ezekiel 38: 1-3; 39: 1-4)
> 
> Note from me - I pray all who read this and had thought to be a part of it will repent and turn to Jesus Christ for salvation tonight.  In Jesus name.
> 
> ____________
> 
> This is when Jesus Christ, "The King of Kings will return from heaven to destroy the Anti-Christ and his armies.........
> 
> and the Lord Jesus Christ will set up His kingdom in Jerusalem to rule the world.  In the past, Satan has used religion to destroy billions of souls.  And working through "the great whore" of the Book of Revelation (which is the Roman Catholic Institution)  Satan carefully put the virgin Mary before the people to get their attention away from the Lord Jesus. '
> 
> The betrayed Catholics attempt to go through their church system to try to get to heaven.  And using a similar trick, the Vatican helped set up a militant and sophisticated religion to keep the children of Ishmael from knowing the one who could get them to heaven.
> 
> The Muslim multitudes look for their religion and Muhammad (whose body lays in Medina) and with all their hearts look towards Mecca for their salvation.
> 
> *And the Blame for All of This goes Directly to Rome for this Unspeakable Crime.  *
> 
> *The Bible, God's infallible and inspired Word, tells us that Jesus said, "I am the way, the truth and the life:  no man cometh unto the Father,but by me.  -John 14: 6*
> 
> *____________*
> *Jesus loves you, Penelope.  There is no salvation through the Roman Anti-Christ Cult.  There is no salvation through their child of Islam - there is no salvation through their child - Communism.  You must come out from the Roman Catholic system and be separated. Call upon the name of the Lord and you shall be saved.  Amen. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----Penelope rejects Catholicism----the only part she LIKES ----is
> the  JEW-HATRED.      Magda Goebbels was a pious church going catholic---
> and an ardent Nazi------she all but worshipped Adolf.    There are all kinds of
> "different"  catholics
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a POPE  who remains  "neutral"    during a genocide in a catholic country ----
> is a  NAZI          A big part of my extended family got wiped out in catholic Austria.......
> HE AIN't NO SAINT.        Penelope----are you sure you are not a gypsy?
> in my town the only people who say     "he seen what it did....."  are gypsies.
> Not to impugn gypsies,  of course.
> 
> A pope is not just an ordinary guy-----he's got BIG RESPONSIBILITIES
> It is a kind of typical pattern of speech for gypsies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a former Catholic, Penelope, you should know that had Constantine gotten his way no true Christians would have survived.  Had the Roman Vatican had it's way no true Christians or Jews would have survived.  You should realize that Catholicism is the antithesis of Christianity in the Bible.  The ANTITHESIS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I thank God I was raised a RC, and not a Protestant, how is that. I agree we had many a bad popes, and some pedophile Priests, but the Protestants had a heck of a lot more strange thinkers.  I get sick when I hear some of your preachers talk about the end of days like its upon us to put the fear of God in you, RC's don't do that, you  know why, because we know that every day can be our last.  I bet most thought the end of the world was coming in the 14th century with the Black Death .
> 
> I am a RC in tradition only now as I do not worship Yahweh, the warrior God of the Jews, and I know a man named Jesus was not God, and I do not believe God of this universe impregnated a Jewish virgin, and I will not worship a Jew as though he were god. That is pagan and if you read the old religions you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK----I am convinced----you spit and shit on catholic dogma but still insist that
> you are glad you were raised in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jesus is my man, not Moses, who came down from the mountain and killed what 3000 of his own men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again-----moses killed one person in his life----an Egyptian----the tanach does
> record what is clearly a kind of civil war that took place in the desert amongst
> the jews fleeing Egypt based on doctrinal dispute------your comment indicates
> that you are a desperate lump of idiocy.    In fact that civil war in the desert does
> not come close to the stink and filth of  INCESSANT  murder that took place amongst the people of the "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE since the inception of the
> vile entity,  approx.   300 AD   under the leadership of the vile animal CONSTANTINE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had the Levites do his dirty work, no he came down from the mountain and said your either with us or not and had men put sword to their family members .  I mean I do not believe the exodus as described in the Bible, of course it didn't happen that way. How many people did the Hebrews kill, horrible. Yes Rome killed a lot of people in battle.  The reason you never accepted Jesus is he wasn't a war hawk and wanted peace, not the Jewish way to have peace, as Bibi says us Jews have the fighting spirit.
> 
> Wrong again,  Penelope----it did not happen the way you learned it in sunday school.     In order to understand the episode to which you refer----you have to
> know what a  LEVITE  is   and who KORACH was-----(korach is the person
> played by Edward G Robinson in the movie) -----In fact it was LEVITES who died
> in that episode-----including  Korach who WAS A LEVITE----but his sons survived.
> Since you do not know------and do not want to know----I will not proceed-----ask a
> priest.    Ask him about the  "SONS OF KORACH".      To help you out---I will describe the episode that ended up with the death of Korach as having  all the elements of a  greek tragedy.    It does not end with the death of Korach------the sage continues with his sons------the SONS OF KORACH.   Moses did not kill Korach.     Moses kills no one in that episode.     -----BOTH moses and korach
> are  LEVITES
Click to expand...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

In this closing scene from page 6 the dialogue is as follows: 

The Following day

Father Abraham the priest:  Alberto you* have *to trust the church.  I was the priest who baptized you.  Don't you believe me?  Perhaps after the funeral you will talk to me, Goodbye my son.    There is a picture of little Aberto - with a thinking caption 0000000- I'm not your son!  Alberto is thinking to himself and in next caption it reads 0000-It's all a lie!  The sacraments didn't help my mother.  The church didn't help her when she needed help and comfort.  Father Abraham must be a liar!  He's supposed to be Jesus and Jesus didn't help me!  I feel dead inside. I don't believe anything anymore.  

*  Canon law and dogma by reason of ordination the priest is granted 2 powers to forgive sins and to perform mass.  These place him in the position of Jesus according to the Roman Catholic teaching.  

After the Funeral

Alberto thinking to himself while standing at the graveside of his mother:  If Father Abraham lied, then maybe he didn't know what he was supposed to do.  Mama, if I become a priest then maybe I will find the answers and I'll have the truth.......That's what I'll do!  

Alberto then kneels by grave and prays:  O God, help me to become a priest so that I may bring peace to anyone in need.  He vows to his mother, Mama, I will go back to school for you.  I'll come back to see you, Mama, when I am a priest and you will be proud and happy sobbing he says Good-bye, Mama, I love you so much.

_________________
this is page 6 of Alberto by Jack Chick publications - the testimony of Alberto - in this scene - Alberto was left at the seminary at age 7 and his mother died 2 years later so the boy was nine years old when this took place.  Nine years old and in 1942 he was taken to this seminary to live and to be trained by the Jesuits.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

From this point on -  Dr. Rivera will share his testimony from the point of looking back on what happened.  This is all a true story - including the following exchange here - page 7 opens with this:

Years later, in San Diego, 1979

Sonny Manchester is making a phone call at a phone booth: 

Answering:   Glenco Electronics.

Sonny Manchester:  Hello, may I  speak to Tim Clark, please?

Reply:  One moment, please. 

Tim Clark:  Hello, this is Tim Clark....... 

Sonny Manchester:  Hey, Tim... This is Sonny Manchester.

Tim Clark:  Sonny?  Man, it is great to hear your voice!  Where are you? 

Sonny Manchester:  I'm calling from San Diego. I've got a big problem Tim.  Could you help me out?

Tim Clark:  You bet, Sonny, what is it? 

Sonny Manchester:  A friend of mine has been in an accident and needs a place to stay for a few days.  

Tim Clark:  No problem, He can stay at my place as long as he wants.

Sonny Manchester:  Thanks, Tim, I've got to fly back to Chicago tonight.  I just don't like him being alone.  You'll find him to be a special person.  We'll be at your place by 6:30 tonight. 

Tim Clark:  Okay, Sonny.  I'm sure looking forward to seeing you again.  What's your friend's name?  

Sonny Manchester:  His name is Dr. Alberto Rivera.  

___________
end of page 7 from the series 1 - entitled - Alberto - Volume 12 - by Jack Chick Publications.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This is the scene of the introduction of Dr. Alberto Rivera from page 8 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications

Sonny Manchester:   Dr. Rivera, this is James Carter and Tim Clark.  

Tim Clark:  Hi, Doctor.

James Carter:  My pleasure.

Dr. Alberto Rivera: I'm happy to meet you my brothers.

Sonny Manchester:  I told Dr. Rivera I would trust you two with my life.  

Tim Clark:  We feel the same about you, Sonny.

Sonny Manchester:  Dr. Rivera is a Pastor and a speaker and has one of the most unusual stories I've ever heard.  He is a true Bible - believing Christian.  You can trust him.  You have my word.  I've got to get to the airport or I'll miss my flight, Dr. Rivera.  God bless you.  I know the battle you're facing.  My family and I will be praying for you.  

Dr. Rivera:  Thank you so much for everything. 

Tim Clark:  Good-bye Sonny.  

James Carter:  It's been great seeing you again.  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Tim, my car is being repaired.  I shouldn't be here any longer than Tuesday.

Tim:  Didn't Sonny say you were run off the freeway?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Yes, that's true.  

Tim:  Was it a drunk or some nut?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Oh, no!  These things happen from time to time.  Ever since I left Spain.  

Tim:  What did you do in Spain, Dr. Rivera?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  I was a Jesuit Priest and a bishop in the old Roman Catholic Institution.  

Jim Carter:  Man, *that *is heavy. 

___________
Page 8 of Alberto by Jack Chick publications - testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera - Ex - Jesuit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Continuing to page 9 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera - Ex Jesuit: 

Tim:  The Jesuits are the tops of all religious orders in the Catholic church, am I right?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Yes, they were founded by a man named Ignatius de Loyola in 1541 for the purpose of stopping the spread of Protestantism.  

Footnote on this page *  Occult theocracy by Queensborough page 208.  Enc. Brit. Ninth Edition, art, Jesuits.  Footnote for definition of Protestant:  People who protested (objected to) Roman Catholic teaching.  

returning to dialogue now..........

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  They were the intelligencia (big brains)  In the past, Jesuits have advised kings and toppled governments.  And are still doing so.  They are the instructors in the Roman Catholic Universities.  My friends the Jesuits are more powerful than you ever dreamed. 

Tim responds - I'd like to hear more, Dr. Alberto.  Dr. Alberto replies, Please call me Alberto, Tim responds, Okay, Alberto..........

Tim asks:  How many Jesuits are there?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  About 102,000.  *

Footnote*  This includes Jesuits outside the Priesthood

Tim:  Hmmmm, they are completely devoted to the Pope?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  No!  

James Carter:  What?  Doesn't the Pope run the Vatican?   This is incredible, who is he? 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  No, my friends.  There is another man who actually runs the show.  

*footnote Headquarters of the Roman Catholic Institution in Rome. 
____________
end of page 9


----------



## irosie91

ok---ok----here is my question.     HOW DID THEY KEEP THIS VAST 
CONSPIRACY ----a secret for so long?     It seems even more VAST AND 
INTRICATE than the---jewish CONTROL OF THE UNIVERSE

the masons???    were they not simply left over from the medieval guild
system-----and the "MASONS"----was simply the guild of masons?????
Or did the MASON GUILD act as a coverup for Jesuits?     Now for
my next question------IS KAREN ARMSTRONG A JESUIT?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

continuing to page 10 Alberto by Jack Chick publications testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera - ex - Jesuit:

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  In the Vatican, it is common knowledge.  The man is the Jesuit General.  He is known as "the black pope"

Tim:  You mean he is a black man?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:   No, James.  He is white, but he dresses in all black.  He is the real power of the Vatican.  

footnote* Occult Theocracy, Lady Queensborough, Order of the Jesuits, page 311, published by Emissary Publications, P.O.Box 294, Colton, OR 97017

returning to dialogue now......

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Nothing is as it appears, Gentlemen, The Roman Catholic Institution is full of suprises, The higher I went the more I saw what disturbed me.  I guess that's why about 86% of the priesthood (including the Jesuits) are undergoing psychiatric (mental) treatments.  

Tim:  Alberto, could you start at the beginning?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Yes, of course!  


Dr. Alberto Rivera:  I guess the first thing that shocked my faith was the death of my precious mother.  She was completely devoted to the church and would never question their teachings, because she trusted her priests.  And she went out screaming into a Christless eternity with a look of horror on her face........

The priest told me he did everything he could. It cost my mother her soul.  I felt it was our priest who was to blame......and so I vowed to become a priest and find the truth.  Yes, the death of my mother was the first great event to shake my faith. 

Dr. Alberto Rivera continues:  The next event that deeply troubled me happened in school lat one night.  I had just gone to sleep, someone climbed into my bed and started kissing me. 

Scene of what happened as depicted on page 11:  

Alberto says, What the.......Get out of my bed!  Pow! (Alberto punched the adult person who got in his bed)  lights come on - he sees who it is...... he exclaims!  Father Rector!  (it was the principal)  Come here!  Father Rector cries out!  My nose!  You broke it!   Then another Priest enters to room - What's going on in here?  The Rector cries out, Alberto broke my nose, Father!  Alberto explains, Father, he got in my bed and kissed me and........... The Father then demands everyone out of the room except Alberto.  

The Father then says to Alberto - Shame on you!  Get on your knees for confession!  Get on your knees and confess your sin!  The young boy - Alberto responds, But Father!  He's the one that got into my bed, I don't understand!  What was my sin?  

The Father then tells Alberto:  Your sin, Alberto.....that he offered you his love and this was God's love, and you rejected it!   Alberto gasps!  

___________
Footnote - comment by Dr. Alberto Rivera - To my amazement, the homosexual wasn't even questioned.  As time went on, I discovered homosexuality throughout the system from priests to cardinals (next highest to the pope) 
________
Bible scripture quoted next:  Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God?  Be not deceived, neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effiminate (homosexuals) shall inherit the kingdom of God. 1 Corinthians 6:9,10 

Dialogue now resuming:

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  The fact that Roman Catholic Institution does not allow marriage by the priests and nuns has caused tremendous problems.  When I was in the confessional, some nuns confessed to lesbianism, and others confessed to love affairs with their priests.  

James:  It must be a constant source of frustration, Alberto! 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  It is, James! 

Footnote**** The Priest, the Woman and the Confessional by Chiniquy published by Chick publications. 

Tim:  Alberto I've heard some old wives tales about workmen, digging on Catholic property.......and uncovering hidden underground burial sites.  They found baby skeletons, supposedly from nuns who had become pregnant.  Is there any truth in that?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Oh yes, that is true!  It happened in Seville, Spain around 1934.  Also a discovery was made in Madrid in 1932.  And another in the Basque region of northern Spain.  The governments of presidents Anar and Manuel Azana demanded a national investigation be made of all monasteries, convents, Roman Catholic schools, and church buildings.

Many such grave sites were found in Spain and in Rome.  By 1936 the Catholics of Spain were outraged and they attacked and destroyed many church buildings where these tunnels existed.  

NOTE*  On page 12 of Alberto - you see a diagram of the Covent for nuns - underground tunnel that goes across to the Monastery for priests on other side - underneath you see diagram of the tunnel the center is bodies of babies (where they were found) and then the tunnel continues to the other side where priests monastery was located.

Then this footnote - Government doctors checked the bodies and reported that in most cases death was by suffocation. In the light of this, isn't it strange that the Roman Catholic Institution is against abortion?  

________
pages 11,12 of Alberto - Jack Chick Publications.


----------



## irosie91

I got another question-----LONG LONG LONG ago-----in my Nazi town where there
were lots of people who besides getting into   DA JOOOOS OWN DA BANKS---
stories-----also got into  "CATHOLIC"  rumors.    I heard about the  "babies in the tunnels"  stories-----so long ago----I was so young-----I simply thought they
were the children of nuns and priests who LIVED in tunnels    (????)  ---I was
too young to accept   "THEY WERE DEAD".    Here is my question----"what's the
point"????     nuns and priests simply kept having kids and kept
MURDERING THEM?     I don't believe it.   Maybe they were newborns left on
the church steps that just did not survive???   Maybe the whole thing is-----
just rumor   ????


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 13 of Alberto by Jack Chick publications - testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera  - ex - Jesuit

Dr. Rivera continues: 

Dr. Alberto Rivera: You see, without the Catholic priesthood, there would be no Roman Catholic Institution.  

Tim:  Why?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Because the most important vow is the vow of celibacy,* without which there is no sacrament of order. This puts the priest up on a pedestal.  They claim God favored him with grace above others because he is unmarried. 
__
footnote * Celibacy defined: no marriage ever
_______
Dr Alberto Rivera continues to explain:  If all the priests got married, that would destroy the system......because the institution is based on certain laws (canon) which say the pope can only come through the priesthood.  No pope, no Roman institution! 

The pope is supposed to be the ruler of the world.  The point was made clear by Augustine, a Roman Catholic writer around 420 A.D., in the original Latin version of his book, "The City of God."  Newer versions have removed this information to keep it from the public.  


He (the pope) is the sun, ruler of the universe, The moon (the governments of this earth) reflects his glory.  The earth is all the people who bow down to him.  **

He said, in essence, that God granted the pope the divine right as Jesus Christ on earth to secretly control the population in every country through education, politics, economics, and military might.  

Dr. Alberto Rivera continues.......

My next great shock happened in school. I was 16 years old.  The teacher was talking about Peter being the first pope.  I asked a question which almost destroyed me!  The Priest / teacher demanded:  Stand up Alberto!  What did you say?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Little did I know I had challenged the pope himself. 

end of page 13 and continuing now to page 14

we read: 

To prove the apostle Peter was the first pope, the teacher said that Simon Peter was the rock on which the Roman Catholic church was built.  Alberto questioned this and said to his instructor - I do not understand, from what you told us in the Latin and Greek, It says Simon means "sand" and Peter means "a little stone." Isn't Jesus the rock?  

The instructor replied to young Alberto:  Because it was clearly proved in the old Aramaic Bible which no longer exists.  I didn't give you permission to ask questions, Alberto! 

Still young Alberto continues with these words:  Please let me go on, I beg you, Jesus said, On this rock I will build my church, so Peter could never be that rock.  Because right after that Jesus calls Peter "Satan".  

** See Matthew 16:23

The instructor upon hearing this screams at Alberto - GET OUT!  STAY OUT OF MY CLASS!  YOU ARE OUT OF ORDER!  YOU ARE TALKING LIKE A HERETIC - LIKE A COMMUNIST!  YOU WAIT OUTSIDE!  

* footnote - definition of a heretic - anyone who does not go along with the Roman Catholic Institution 

2 hours later that day young Alberto is brought into the Instructors office and this is what unfolds.........

Instructor / priest:  I didn't bring you into my office for something you did wrong, but because what you did was very dangerous. 

Young Alberto:  What did I do? Why did you call me those names?

Instructor / priest:  I had to protect myself even though I agree with what you said.  If I reported you to the Rector you would be punished. What you did was very dangerous.  Some day you will find that there are things you must never speak about.  You have been warned now go!  

_______
end of page 14 Alberto by Jack Chick publications - testimony of Ex-Jesuit -Dr. Alberto Rivera.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 15 of Alberto - The Testimony of the Ex Jesuit - Jack Chick Publications

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  We were not allowed to read Bibles.  Only the instructors could use them.  A younger student shoved a new testament into my hands.  I asked, what is this?  He said, It's a matter of life and death, Alberto!  Read it!  I've got to go!  Good-bye!  

I was afraid, it didn't have the official Roman Catholic seal* of approval on the first page, I tried to throw it away.  If I were caught reading it, they would have accused me of heresy. So I hid it. 
footnote*  defining official Roman Catholic seal of approval on first page of bible - Nihil Obstat Imprimatur Photo of the seal - note the cross on the left - same cross Hitler & Nazi's  used.  
____
_
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dr. Alberto Rivera continues.....  I'm wearing glasses today because for three years I would read it at night under the blankets by flashlight.  

Tim asks:  What did you do when you found out that Peter was married?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  I almost died!
___________
Footnote - from the Holy Bible scriptures:  And when Jesus was come into Peter's house, he saw his wife's mother laid, and sick of fever.  And he touched her hand, and the fever left her, and she arose and ministered unto them.  - Matthew 8: 14,15 Also found in Mark 1:30 and Luke 4:38,39
___________

Dr. Alberto Rivera continues:  One night I was reading these shocking words in 1 Timothy, Chapter 3, verses 2,3,4,5, 

*A bishop then must be blameless, the husband of one wife, vigilant, sober, of good behavior, given to hospitality, apt to teach;  Not given to wine, no striker, not greedy of filthy lucre, but patient, not a brawler, not covetous...... One that ruleth well his own house, having his children in subjection with all gravity, (For if a man know not how to rule his own house, how shall he take care of the Church of God?) *

*And then I found this verse:*

*Thou art Simon, the son of Jona:  Thou shalt be called Cephas, which is by interpretation a stone.  (small pebble) *
* John 1:42  *

*PETER WAS NOT THE ROCK, JESUS WAS!*

*NOTE:  Any questions concerning Roman Catholicism and their dogmas or doctrines see "Two Babylons" by Hislop and "50 Years in the "Church of Rome" by Chiniquy. See Chick Publications *
*_______*

*Dr. Alberto Rivera continues:  About this time we started taking classes on the history of the Inquisition.*  It made me hate the protestants even more.  Yet some of the information shook me up.  Little did I know that I would soon be trained as an espionage agent* to destroy protestant churches.  *
*______________*
*definition of espionage agent * Undercover work like a spy. *
*________*
*page 15 ends here... *


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> Rosie, getting back on topic of this thread, I'd like to ask you a question.  Now that you realize (thanks to the courage of people as the ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera, Jack Chick, Avron Manhattan and some others - including ex - priests and ex- nuns) who was behind WWII, does it make more sense to you now - how these Jesuits, Dominicans, and Priests dressed in Nazi uniforms could be so utterly heartless and vicious to the Jewish men, women and children in the death camps?
> 
> Do you now understand the photographs that the world has seen many times of the friendliness between Hitler, the Nazis and the Roman Catholic leadership? Everyone smiling, etc.?  Do you see the common denominator now in the Islamists who were brainwashed by leadership to believe that killing the heretics was acting in Gods name - whereas the Faithful Catholic Nazis also thought they were acting in Gods' name?  Does it not horrify you to realize that these same laws of the Roman Institution are still on the books today and that another Inquisition not only could but eventually _will _happen?
> 
> I tell you the truth - for many Jews reading this thread it should be as if a light bulb went off in their heads to realize the unity between the Vatican and the Grand Mufti and Hitler - it should be like a light bulb went off in their heads to explain why these Nazis could not be appealed to  - it was religious zealotry, Rosie, for the Roman Vatican - that is where it all stemmed from.  What can we do about this?  Tell others - get the information out there because the ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera paid with his life to get this information to the Roman Catholic people so they would for once know the truth of the history of this "church" they have committed themselves to and realize it is time to sever the relationship and get out of there!  If it means being disowned by their Roman Catholic families (yes that happens not only to Muslims who become ex-Muslims - but Catholics who become ex-Catholics)  then that is the price that must be paid.  To know that one is doing the right thing and obeying the Commandments of God (which says have no fellowship with the works of darkness)  and walking in the light should be enough to sustain any soul!



OK-----the parts that I can easily believe is that   hitler's  3rd  Reich---was actually
MODELED   on  Constantine's HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE----and the holy roman empire thereafter.      I also know that there were catholics living in Arabia during
the time of   Muhummad and that muhummad had contact with them.   Somehow
they are kinda left out of the Koran as targets of his HATRED----but jews are
VERY PROMINENT targets.     In fact I knew virtually nothing about islam when I ran into a Koran------Like all books I saw at that time I took a look-----IT WAS ALL 
ABOUT JOOOOS!!!     So I read the damned thing.     Christian barely exists
in the Koran.  -----but the stories  (albeit messed up)  that are in the NT are in
the Koran.      I knew he did not get them from the Jews living in Mecca or
Medina----and,  of course---it is historic----Christianity had been in Arabia for
centuries by then.    Some of the negative stuff about jews that Muhummad touts
is CLEARLY from  Constantine.    In fact-----the laws that control jews  as "DHIMMIS"---are the same laws that exist in catholic CANNON law since the
time of  Constantine   ----compiled by his grandson  JUSTIN  into the JUSTINIAN
CODE.        <<<<< no coincidence.    I have always been suspicious about the
LACK OF ARCHAEOLOGY  in Saudi Arabia       No question---the land there is
CHOCK FULL of old buried manuscripts-----jews lived there more than 1000 years.
If you told me that there is an agreement between the Saudis and the Vatican----to
forward that sort of stuff to the Vatican vaults----I could believe it.    Getting back to
HITLER----the Nuremburg laws which actually legalized genocide------
are THE SAME LAWS     "Justinian code"  >>   "dhimmia laws"   >> Nuremburg
laws.        I doubt that this fact could have FLOWN over the heads of those
SCHOLARLY JESUIT   priests.    My skepticism is simply----it is hard to believe
that the church was   ALL THAT COMPLICIT -----in the 20th century ---the idea throws me into a cold sweat.    I can believe that there is lots they keep secret----
and would rather not MENTION----the fact that adolf used the JUSTINIAN CODE--
to legalize genocide


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 16 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications continues here:

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  The Inquisition was the most horrible engine of cruelty and power the world has ever seen.  *The Roman Catholic Institution from 1200 A.D. on, had produced a total of 68 Million victims.   The holy office which ran the Inquisition was run by the ** Dominican Monks, but the masterminds behind it were the Jesuits.  The holy office was a thing of terror wherever it was reached.  No one was safe!   Today the Roman Cathlic Institution is busy rewriting the history of the Inquisition as a cover-up.  Books on the subject have been quietly disappearing from many libraries.  *It is one of the best kept secrets of modern times. *

footnotes* The other side of Rome by J.B. Wilder Zondervan Publishing House, Grand Rapids, MI page 153 ** A group formed by a priest named Dominic.  

Dr. Alberto Rivera continues:    In our church history classes, the teachers would read what was actually said during one of these trials of the Inquisitions.  The instructor /priest told his class - Someday, as priests, you will have to answer questions about the inquisition.  In this class we will explain what really happened.  I will read the case and show you why the church had the moral authority (right or power) to find this heretic guilty and sentence her to death.  

Here we read the actual trial the priest tells Alberto and his class about: 

On May 21, 1559, Bible-believing Christians were worshipping the Lord in a home.  It was reported to the holy office.  This was considered a crime punishable by death.  

Scene 1:  Priests crash into the private home of bible believing Christians gathered to worship the Lord Jesus.  They enter the house saying, Stop! In the name of the holy office!  Grab the heretics!  They're worshipping the devil!  It's a witches meeting!  

Scene 2:  A Christian pleads with the Roman Catholic Inquisitors (there to arrest the bible believing Christians) not to arrest the bible believing Christians - This lady is Dona Isabella.  Please release her, She is a countess.  She is a cousin of king Philip!  Have mercy, She is in labor, She's having a baby! 

The Roman Catholic Priest responds - Haw!  When they are heretics, there is no countesses or princes, or kings, A heretic is a heretic!   God will not protect the child of a heretic!  because it will be a heretic too!  Take her away! 

Note*  The tribunal and jury sit in the position of God.  To disagree with them was to challenge God.  

Scene 3:  The Roman Catholic Priest speaks to the bible believing Christian Dona Isabella:  

You heretic!  Will you recant?  Will you repent?  
* A religious court of law ** Take back what you said *** Change your mind Reject - to say it is not true. 

Dona Isabella responds:  How can I deny the one who gave me life?  How can I deny him who is my only hope in eternity after you massacre my body?   After you destroy my person?  Sir, I will not lie, because I learned the truth.  You want the truth?  I pray to God that you might know him!  Because he is the truth!  

The Catholic Priest in charge of the inquisition responds:  *Death to the witch.  She is a liar.  What is the truth?   Tell us!  Confess, you witch!  What truth?   **Dona Isabella, who is he?  Who is he? 

Dona Isabella answers:  Christ, my Savior!  Jesus said, I am the way, the truth, and the life, No man cometh to the Father but by me.  John 14:6 

Catholic Inquisitors begin to shout:  STOP, HERETIC!  THE VIRGIN MARY SAID THAT!  YOU LIAR!  IT WAS THE HOLY MOTHER WHO SAID THAT.  NOT JESUS!
SHE IS THE WAY, NOT JESUS!  PUT HER TO DEATH!  PUT HER ON THE RACK!  

SCENE 4:  Dona Isabella was placed on the rack.  Water was dropped into her mouth drop by drop, forcing the sharp, brittle linen cloth down her throat, until it reached her stomach.  Then it was ripped out of her, cutting everything from her stomach to her mouth.  Dona Isabella still refused to deny her faith in Jesus so she was taken outside to pay a terrible price. 
*
*Scene 5:  *

*historical fact*  Philip II came to view the burning of Dona Isabella, because she was his cousin. He enjoyed the execution. *

*Dona Isabella is tied to the stake to be burned alive.   *
*The Roman Catholic Inquisitors shout, Burn her for the glory of God!*
*Filthy heretic witch! *

*.....and so Dona Isabella, in her blood soaked dress, died with her unborn child, in the flames, and they are carried to the arms of their precious savior together forever. *

*_____*
*The Roman Catholic Instructor / Jesuit Priest teaching Alberto's class then tells his class:  And so you see how God protected our faith and saved the church?  *

*Jim asks Alberto this question:  Alberto, didn't you know that was wrong?  *

*Dr. Alberto Rivera responds:  Yes, but I was so mixed up, I had nightmares about it.  And yet I hated the protestants!  I believed they were our enemies!  That's when they put me into *espionage work, to **infiltrate and destroy churches.  *
**Undercover work as a spy.  ** To sneak into a group without their knowing who you really are. *

Dr. Alberto Rivera continues....I was 14 yrs old when the course on "Protestantism and its Heresies" began.  

The churches were broken down into groups on a chart which was listed by A, B, C, D, E, 

A group:   Episcopalian, Churches of God, Methodist, Lutheran

B group:  7th day adventists, Nazarenes, Church of Christ 

C group:  Plymouth Brethren, Pentecostal, Baptist, United Evangelicals

D Group:  Missionary Alliance, Assembly of God, Mormon, Jehovah Witness, 

E group: Moslem, Coptic, Orthodox, Greek 

Dr. Alberto Rivera's Jesuit instructor said to Alberto:  Alberto, the group you will concentrate on is ( C group ).  These 4 groups of Churches - Plymouth Brethren, Pentecostal, Baptist, and United Evangelicals.

Dr. Rivera confesses:  As years went by, I would infiltrate hundreds of churches and organizations.  ** NOTE **  Around 1550 A.D. the Jesuits began infiltrating every religion and denomination.  They are still doing it today in a much more sophisticated way, thanks to the ecumenical / charismatic movement and some fundamentalist churches.  
____________
ending with page 18 - page 19 coming up.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Exposing the Secrets of the Jesuits continues.  This is page 19 of Alberto - testimony of an ex- Jesuit - Jack Chick Publications.

Priests who had successfully infiltrated the Plymouth Brethren gave us books by Darby, Scofield, Kelly, etc.  We studied their dispensational* Charts.  
foot note *  showing important Bible time periods

Dr. Alberto Rivera continues:  We even held Plymouth Brethren type services, The priest showed us how to break bread on the Lord's Day.  When they felt we were ready, they would give us locations of churches to infiltrate, and told us how to pretend we had accepted Christ. 


Tim asks:  How did you know where these church assemblies were located?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  The only religion allowed in Spain was Roman Catholicism.  The local priests had check lists. If someone didn't come to mass, the secret police were notified.  They would follow them until they found their underground churches.  

Dr. Alberto Rivera continues:  We were taught how to play with the children of church members, and the questions to ask the children when we were alone.  Also when invited to dinner, we were shown how to bring flowers to the lady, to be very polite and open doors for them.  When alone with them, to flatter them about how beautiful and charming they were.   We learned how to play on their sentiments (feelings) by showing great sympathy when one of their loved ones died, also to show great interest in them when passing through any great crisis.  

Dr. Rivera then explains:  The most interesting part was how to divide a church and destroy a pastor who said the Roman Catholic Institution was not a Christian church....... or if he said Roman Catholics could not be Christians.  For that reason he was our target.  
_______
Page 18 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications testimony of an ex- Jesuit.


----------



## irosie91

Even I have noticed that catholics seem DESPERATE to change the history of
the Inquisition-------I had a long running debate with a catholic----on another message
board------he INSISTED  that it practically did not exist------and came up with silly
figures of the numbers executed-----like ----"MAYBE 37"   <<< from dim memory
of those conversations which took place about two years ago.   He cited  "BOOKS"
by  "SCHOLARS"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

continuing with Exposing the Jesuit secrets - page 20 of Alberto by Jack Chick publications testimony of an Ex- Jesuit

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  In Spain alone, I helped to destroy at least 19 churches.  I let myself be caught in one raid in Spain so my name would appear in the newspaper as a heretic.  I also got a personal letter from the pastor of that church, recommending me as a faithful and trustworthy Christian, He didn't know that I was responsible for the raid and his being in prison  I was 17 years old at the time.   With that Pastor's letter I was accepted into a Baptist church in Venezuela. The institution send me there to infiltrate and then transfer to a larger inter - denomination* theological seminary in Costa Rica.  My mission was to destroy the pastor, the church, and the seminary.  I was to get as many names as possible and send them back to the Vatican in Rome. 

*footnote - a Protestant religious school preparing students to become pastors. 

Tim asks:  Why all the names, Alberto?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  They are placed in a huge computer at the holy office.  

Tim:  Wait a minute.  Are you saying the holy office that ran the Inquisition is still in operation? 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Absolutely!  They have the names of every protestant pastor and the names of every church member in the world including the Roman Catholics in that computer.  

Tim:  Will it be used against them in the future? 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Absolutely, if they stand against the one world superchurch* that Rome is trying to build.  And those other enemies inside the institution who oppose the Roman Catholic charismatic movement will be put to death!   

Tim:  You mean a new Inquisition?

Dr. Alberto Rivera:   Of course. 

*Footnote When the Roman Catholic Institution gathers all the protestant churches together under her control.  
______
page 20 Alberto - by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an ex-Jesuit.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Even I have noticed that catholics seem DESPERATE to change the history of
> the Inquisition-------I had a long running debate with a catholic----on another message
> board------he INSISTED  that it practically did not exist------and came up with silly
> figures of the numbers executed-----like ----"MAYBE 37"   <<< from dim memory
> of those conversations which took place about two years ago.   He cited  "BOOKS"
> by  "SCHOLARS"



* The Roman Catholic anti Christ Institution is responsible for :  Sixty eight million human lives that  perished during the Inquisitions.  That is 68,000,000 lives as in 68 million people tortured and put to death during Roman Catholic Inquisitions. *

* See Dr. Alberto Rivera testimony - all of it - there is much more to come, Rosie.  The Catholics you are most likely running into online are Jesuit trained. They have an agenda - they are also behind the move to remove all history of the holocaust - to cause people to believe it never happened.  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jeremiah said:


> continuing with Exposing the Jesuit secrets - page 20 of Alberto by Jack Chick publications testimony of an Ex- Jesuit
> 
> Dr. Alberto Rivera:  In Spain alone, I helped to destroy at least 19 churches.  I let myself be caught in one raid in Spain so my name would appear in the newspaper as a heretic.  I also got a personal letter from the pastor of that church, recommending me as a faithful and trustworthy Christian, He didn't know that I was responsible for the raid and his being in prison  I was 17 years old at the time.   With that Pastor's letter I was accepted into a Baptist church in Venezuela. The institution send me there to infiltrate and then transfer to a larger inter - denomination* theological seminary in Costa Rica.  My mission was to destroy the pastor, the church, and the seminary.  I was to get as many names as possible and send them back to the Vatican in Rome.
> 
> *footnote - a Protestant religious school preparing students to become pastors.
> 
> Tim asks:  Why all the names, Alberto?
> 
> Dr. Alberto Rivera:  They are placed in a huge computer at the holy office.
> 
> Tim:  Wait a minute.  Are you saying the holy office that ran the Inquisition is still in operation?
> 
> Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Absolutely!  They have the names of every protestant pastor and the names of every church member in the world including the Roman Catholics in that computer.
> 
> Tim:  Will it be used against them in the future?
> 
> Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Absolutely, if they stand against the one world superchurch* that Rome is trying to build.  And those other enemies inside the institution who oppose the Roman Catholic charismatic movement will be put to death!
> 
> Tim:  You mean a new Inquisition?
> 
> Dr. Alberto Rivera:   Of course.
> 
> *Footnote When the Roman Catholic Institution gathers all the protestant churches together under her control.
> ______
> page 20 Alberto - by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an ex-Jesuit.



*Now let us examine the way the undercover Jesuits infiltrate the churches today and operate (today - 2015)  with false doctrine - twisting of Scriptures - falsely recalling the history of the Protestant Reformation /  rewriting the history of the Roman Church - this is all meant to confuse the people - remember the Jesuits are Masters of Deceit - this wolf in sheep's clothing, a servant of Satan - announces to Copeland's church - a message from the Jesuit Pope in office at this time - what is the message to the Protestant Christians?  The Protest is over.  You're Catholics.  Watch this closely.  Notice no protest from Copeland?  This was all planned out - the wolves are inside the sheepfold.  Watch this: *
**


----------



## irosie91

<sob>   I don't have speakers---------new  PC  system----need to buy speakers


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> <sob>   I don't have speakers---------new  PC  system----need to buy speakers



I'll find a transcript of what he said later on and post it (God willing).  For now let's move forward and we're on page 21 now......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 21 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications.......

Dr. Aberto Rivera:  Absolutely, she is the great whore (prostitute) of the 17th Chapter of Revelation, The tribulation* saints will be put to death by her.  These will be occult murders involving the black mass.   

"And upon her forehead was the name written, "*Mystery Babylon the Great, The Mother of Harlots and Abominations of the earth.  And I saw the woman drunk with the blood of the saints, and with the blood of the martyrs of Jesus.  *
*Rev. 17:5,6*

*Yes, it won't be long. *

*Tim responds:   Come quickly, Lord Jesus. *

**Rev: 7:14-Rev.6:9,10,11 - Rev.20:4 * See Crusader volume 5 "Chaos" *

*Dr. Alberto Rivera continues:  Now back to how I destroyed the Baptist church in Venezuela.  One half of the church believed the Roman Catholic institution was a Christian church and I would tell them this.  I would say to them, Oh, yes, I have many relatives in the Catholic church who love the Lord and I believe are saved Christian believers! * It is a Christian Church!  Those who don't believe this are causing tremendous division and damage to the body of Christ! *  Many have been destroyed in their Christian faith when pastors attack them!  It causes all kinds of confusion, distortion, and dissension. It must stop!  We must preach LOVE!  * These are Jesuit phrases. Sound familiar?  Note*  God tempered (put together) the true body of Christ, there is no way it can be divided. See 1 Corinthians 12: 24,25 (KJV Bible) *

*Dr. Alberto Rivera continues:  Then to the pastor and those backing him, I would say:  Oh, Pastor, you are right! The Catholic Church is NOT a Christian.  I've suffered at their hands in Spain!  They hate Christians!  My dear pastor is still in prison.  You must cry out against it!  Look at my name in the newspaper. They called me a heretic.  *

*While the Baptist pastor was getting me into the interdenominational seminary, we started a rumor that he was having an affair with an 18 year old girl.  She was a Catholic plant.  She told the deacons* who opposed the pastor that she wanted to confess that she and the pastor had an affair.  The pastor was innocent.  His wife divorced him.  The church was destroyed, and I moved on to my next assignment. *
*____________*
*Page 21 of Alberto - testimony of an ex-Jesuit  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 22 - Alberto - By Jack Chick publications - testimony of an Ex-Jesuit Priest - Exposing the Secrets of the Jesuits continues..........

Tim:  Before you get into that Dr. Alberto, is there a set plan for destroying a strong man of God, *who will not compromise (give in)?*

*Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Yes, here are three of the most important ways.  *

*1.  Discredit him.*

*2.  Isolate him.**

*3.  Death by various means. *

**footnote - to be left without any friends or support.  *

*Number One.   Destroy his reputation by lying about him, twisting something he said, making him look like an enemy of the country to get him into trouble with the officials, or frame him with a woman.  She could be planted as his secretary to have an affair with him.  *
*Once we had a pastor called to a home late at night.  On the way we had a woman in distress on the side of the road.  He stopped to help, She screamed, RAPE, tore her dress and her partner photographed them, destroying the pastor.  *

*Government agencies or police investigate him because he is accused of anything from pushing drugs to income tax evasion, when he proves his innocence, it's too late. The news media has already made him look guilty.  *

*His credit can be messed up, like through credit cards, everybody is told but him, putting him in a mess.  Later they apologize for the mix up, when it's too late.  All this is to make him look bad. Secret phone calls accusing his wife or children of obscene acts.  These are only a few of the things that make him look bad.  By now he is considered unreliable and branded as a liar and a thief.  *

*Number two: Isolation *

*A letter - writing and whispering campaign get started saying he is too contraversial; *  he is a trouble maker.  Those opposing his stand call him an enemy causing division.  He's against unity;  he's not showing God's love!  He has his own strange doctrines or believes.  He is left alone without pastor friends.  *

*A new lie is spread saying, "He had a nervous break-down, so everything he says is unreliable."  Most of them give in and compromise.  It is easier than facing the heat.  Isolation is used to force them out of ministry. *

*Number three:  Death!  The Last Resort! *

*When he believes he has a call from God and will not compromise under all this pressure from other pastors, friends(?) and family, then strange things happen. *

*He is hit by a car in an accident, he goes to the hospital, some nurses pull the plug on his oxygen or there's a mix-up in medicine. He gets complications and dies.  *
*He can die of food poisoning or be fed mind changing drugs putting him in a mental institution.  He can have a mysterious fight with a stranger who knives him in the dark or a contract is placed on him for assassination by a bullet.  *

*As you can see we are at war!*

*NOTE:  One deadly technique is to produce a double,who looks like the victim, supplied with identification papers using his name, he deliberately lives a wicked life, forges papers ruining his credit and destroys his reputation.  *
*___________*
*page 22 Alberto - by Jack Chick Publications. Testimony of an ex- Jesuit priest and Bishop of the Roman Catholic Institution.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 23 - Alberto - Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit Priest and Bishop of the Roman Catholic Institution. 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  The protestant seminary I was to destroy was located in Costa Rica.  It was inter- denominational.   Two beautiful girls were assigned to help me.  Both were from a *Catholic action group, posing as fundamental, evangelical, born again Bible-believing Christians.  Carmen was to be my girlfriend in the Bible college.  Marie was assigned to destroy pastors and introduce sex among the students. *

To prove I was anti-Catholic I would argue in front of the other students, with the Jesuit priests who came to the Bible College.  

Tim asks:  Did those Jesuits know who you were? 

Dr. Alberto Rivera replies:  Oh, yes, it was all an act!  I reported everything about the school to those priests. In turn, they passed it on to the Vatican.   I caused unrest among the students by going against the strict rules of separating boys from girls.  I would hold hands with Carmen.  I set up a few handsome Catholic boys posing as Christians to seduce the younger lady teachers. I visited the girls dormitory after hours.  One night Carmen and I allowed ourselves to be caught on the grounds of the girls dormitory.  She was in her nightgown. Carmen was stated as saying all the girls are doing the same thing with other male students.   It created a scandal in the newspapers.  A Jesuit priest told the story.
The college was shaken.  It was branded as a place of corruption.  I dressed as a slob, I was always late, I started fights with teachers and then accused them of not having Christian love.  At every opportunity I convinced them that there were many good Christians in the Catholic institution and that the Catholic schools were best because of discipline.  No cover ups. No scandal!  Marie had been busy, Many of the 17 students she had seduced had been expelled.  Now was the time to work on the Pastors.  When I saw the huggy, kissy Christian church and a pastor who would often Marie and watch the way she walked, I would tell her to destroy him.  3 pastors fell - a Methodist, a Pentecostal, and a Four Square Minister.  We would demand they stop being anti-Catholic *or else!*

*The mission was successful. All 3 pastors became ecumenical.* They started only preaching about the love of God.  They would never say again that the Roman Catholics were going to hell, all according to our instructions.  *

**definition - The coming together of all the churches, ultimately joining the Roman Catholic Institution.  *

*____________*
*page 23 and beginning page 24*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 24 Alberto - by Jack Chick Publications: 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  In the Bible College, the last straw was when I talked the students into a 3 day hunger strike to improve conditions.  Again, it broke to the news.  The school was at the point of going under.  The Catholic priests were demanding it be closed.  It's a tool of the devil, they claimed.  When the school officials tried to get me sent out of the country, the Vatican, through the government of Spain, claimed I was an army deserter.  I was removed before they could discover I was a Jesuit.  
_____
interesting note:  Today the Bible college is totally ecumenical, working very closely with the Roman Catholic priests.   

Jim asks:  Alberto, why did those girls seduce those pastors?  It doesn't make sense!  It's totally wrong!   

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  They did it for two reasons, Jim.  They were defending their faith by destroying their enemies and making points to get out of purgatory.  The Roman Catholic system replaced* the Bible hell with pergatory so they could have their priests and the sacraments.  The bible tells us those who die in their sins are lost forever in the lake of fire (hell). ** 
footnotes * In 593 A.D. Pope Gregory initiated the teaching of pergatory as a temporary place of purification (suffering) for those who die as Roman Catholics.  The council of Florence made this official in 1439.  ** And the smoke of their torment (suffering) ascendeth up for ever and ever.  Rev. 14:11 also Rev. 21:8

Dr. Rivera continues to explain: 

If someone goes to hell there is not second chance it is over.  But when you've got them believing in pergatory......... and that you can get their burning souls out of there by your special connections or influences, then they'll do whatever the priests ask them to do, or pay whatever the priests ask them to pay.  

Marie and Carmen believed that what they did gave them special grace which means they'll spend less time and suffering in pergatory.  

Jim replies:  Then people would kill, if necessary!  

Dr. Alberto Rivera answers:  Yes!  The monks and nuns who murdered people during the Inquisitions did it to get out of pergatory.  It is a powerful weapon of fear to control the Roman Catholics.  

_______________
page 24 - as you are reading this I am sure some of you are beginning to see the terrible influence that came upon the mind of Mohammad and his followers from his being indoctrinated by the Vatican  - via his Catholic Wife and her Catholic Cousin who was responsible for the intepretations of any dreams or visions Muhammad had.  The more you read the more you realize there could be no other explanation for who was behind the creation of the doctrines behind Islam, the methods, the strategies of infiltration - it is identical - it was indeed the Roman Catholic Vatican and their agents, spies who trained Mohammad in all of these doctrines, ideas, strategies, from start to finish - it is right there in front of you.  One cannot miss it once the pattern is identified...


----------



## irosie91

well----I have no doubt that   CATHOLIC   had an influence on Muhummad-----
but do did Judaism------sorta.     and probably so did Pre Islamic whatever it was


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> well----I have no doubt that   CATHOLIC   had an influence on Muhummad-----
> but do did Judaism------sorta.     and probably so did Pre Islamic whatever it was



You have to read the posts on this thread covering the story of Mohammad and the Roman Catholic Vatican beginning with Augustine's influence on the Arabs before Mohammads arrival. Hold on. I'll get the post # for you so you can read it, Rosie.  It begins with Post #53  -  it answers your question about why the Vatican used the name FATIMAH - and gives the history -including Mohammad naming the most famous of his daughter's FATIMAH.  Start reading at Post #53 to learn the story of how the Vatican raised up Mohammad and Islam as a weapon against Protestant Christian, also Orthodox followers who resisted the Roman Vatican Catholicism and Jews.  It is all there. (actually there is more - and that will be covered when we go into Dr. Alberto Rivera having accessed the underground files of Vatican and read them.  That story will absolutely amaze you - the information he uncovered - RIVETING!


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well----I have no doubt that   CATHOLIC   had an influence on Muhummad-----
> but do did Judaism------sorta.     and probably so did Pre Islamic whatever it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to read the posts on this thread covering the story of Mohammad and the Roman Catholic Vatican beginning with Augustine's influence on the Arabs before Mohammads arrival. Hold on. I'll get the post # for you so you can read it, Rosie.  It begins with Post #53  -  it answers your question about why the Vatican used the name FATIMAH - and gives the history -including Mohammad naming the most famous of his daughter's FATIMAH.  Start reading at Post #53 to learn the story of how the Vatican raised up Mohammad and Islam as a weapon against Protestant Christian, also Orthodox followers who resisted the Roman Vatican Catholicism and Jews.  It is all there.
Click to expand...


yes----I did read it------it is compelling------but I am not yet willing to take it ALL
as  "GOSPEL"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well----I have no doubt that   CATHOLIC   had an influence on Muhummad-----
> but do did Judaism------sorta.     and probably so did Pre Islamic whatever it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to read the posts on this thread covering the story of Mohammad and the Roman Catholic Vatican beginning with Augustine's influence on the Arabs before Mohammads arrival. Hold on. I'll get the post # for you so you can read it, Rosie.  It begins with Post #53  -  it answers your question about why the Vatican used the name FATIMAH - and gives the history -including Mohammad naming the most famous of his daughter's FATIMAH.  Start reading at Post #53 to learn the story of how the Vatican raised up Mohammad and Islam as a weapon against Protestant Christian, also Orthodox followers who resisted the Roman Vatican Catholicism and Jews.  It is all there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----I did read it------it is compelling------but I am not yet willing to take it ALL
> as  "GOSPEL"
Click to expand...


stay with me....we're not finished yet.  There's more.


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well----I have no doubt that   CATHOLIC   had an influence on Muhummad-----
> but do did Judaism------sorta.     and probably so did Pre Islamic whatever it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to read the posts on this thread covering the story of Mohammad and the Roman Catholic Vatican beginning with Augustine's influence on the Arabs before Mohammads arrival. Hold on. I'll get the post # for you so you can read it, Rosie.  It begins with Post #53  -  it answers your question about why the Vatican used the name FATIMAH - and gives the history -including Mohammad naming the most famous of his daughter's FATIMAH.  Start reading at Post #53 to learn the story of how the Vatican raised up Mohammad and Islam as a weapon against Protestant Christian, also Orthodox followers who resisted the Roman Vatican Catholicism and Jews.  It is all there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes----I did read it------it is compelling------but I am not yet willing to take it ALL
> as  "GOSPEL"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stay with me....we're not finished yet.  There's more.
Click to expand...


oy


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 25 of Alberto - by Jack Chick Publications more secrets of the Jesuits and the Vatican exposed here on this post........

Tim:  Aberto, what is mass all about? 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Ahh, that was a beautiful invention.  It was cooked up by a bishop of Rome in 368 A.D. during the Council of Trent, a new word was created to "explain" mass.  It was called "transubstantiation." * 

* which means when the priest has the power to change the bread and wine into God Almighty (the actual body,soul, and blood of Jesus Christ) see page 6.  

Tim:  Man, that's total blasphemy.  And they bought it?   

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Absolutely!  The priest claims he has the power to pull Christ down from heaven, to repeat the crucifixion every time the mass is performed.  

Tim:  That's crazy!  The Bible says, But this Man (Christ), after he had offered *one sacrifice *for sins, _*for ever, *_sat down on the right hand of God (in heaven)
Hebrews 10:12

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  That's why that verse is never read to Roman Catholics!  

Another verse the priests hate:  "And if any man sin, we have an advocate ( a defense lawyer ) with the Father, Jesus Christ, the righteous.  Speaking of a lawyer, the Roman Catholic Institution conned the followers into believing this ( and it's pure *Baal worship *)

*The following is not found in the Bible.  The Roman Catholic Institution says: *

*Jesus is up in heaven as a judge, without mercy, no one is allowed to plead their case with Him, so Mary is sitting up there in front of Him as a suffering mother full of compassion and understanding.  Begging her son to forgive and have pity on those Roman Catholics who faithfully pray to her and believe she is the "CO-SAVIOR" and the "CO-REDEEMER"  (claiming she shed her blood at the same time Jesus did when he was crucified because of her pain and suffering for mankind).  * The Two Babylons by Hislop published by Chick Publications, in the chapter entitled, The Mother of the Child. Also see "Sabotage" Crusader comic no 11 page 23. *

*Tim:  Then Mary is their ticket to heaven after they go to pergatory?  *

*Dr. Alberto Rivera:   Right!  They could never give up their Virgin Mary, for fear of losing their souls.  The system has turned this poor earthly mother into a goddess*.  Mary was a sinner just like every other human being** Only Jesus was born without sin. ****

*See Babylon religion pp.164-167*
*There is none righteous, no not one. *
*Romans 3:10*
*For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God. *
*Romans 3:23*
*(Jesus) Who did no sin, neither was guile found in His mouth.*
*1 Peter 2:22*

*_______________*
*page 25 of Alberto - Jack Chick publications - the Ex Jesuit priest and Bishop of the Roman Catholic Institution.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Alberto by Jack Chick publications continues - end of page 25 and beginning page 26 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  I loved the Virgin Mary with all my heart. I would have gladly killed for her, I would have gladly given  my life for her until......Until I found something in the Bible that shook me to my foundations. 

Why would Jesus call his mother "woman"?  John 2:4 Woman, what have I to do with thee? John 19:26,27 Woman, behold thy son, Then he said to his disciple, Behold thy mother.  

These two verse disturbed me so much, I couldn't sleep.  I contacted a Jewish Rabbi (religious teacher) to see if it was proper to address her this way.  His answer was, *"No!"  He found it offensive. *

*_____________*
*to be continued .......*


----------



## irosie91

well------it seems to me lots of it is just harmless poetry-----sorta--
I am not referring to the  "TRANSUBSTANCE......." thing----which
seem FAR OUT....,,, but maybe harmless    mystical  symbolism


----------



## irosie91

I am not sure about  ---that  ----"woman" thing as being offensive.    
One would have to know what the actual word  Jesus used.      He would not
have said      isha !!------more like  geveret----which I think would be ok ----IMHO


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> I am not sure about  ---that  ----"woman" thing as being offensive.
> One would have to know what the actual word  Jesus used.      He would not
> have said      isha !!------more like  geveret----which I think would be ok ----IMHO



No.  Let's consider the Rabbi knows that calling his mother "woman" would be offensive.  The Rabbi is a man and had a mother - he was a son. Perhaps a man is more sensitive to knowing this.   We are not men.  Furthermore, the woman was the one who took the fruit in the garden. We need to go with the Rabbi on this one, Rosie.  I believe the Rabbi is right. It was offensive to choose the word Woman.  So did Jesus make a mistake? Obviously not.  He used the same term not once but twice!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> well------it seems to me lots of it is just harmless poetry-----sorta--
> I am not referring to the  "TRANSUBSTANCE......." thing----which
> seem FAR OUT....,,, but maybe harmless    mystical  symbolism



By reading what follows next we can eliminate any possibility of it being harmless.  Let us continue here with page 26 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications: 

Satan's religion is called "Baal worship." It started back in Babylon where they worshiped the queen of heaven.  God hates it!  (see the Bible in the 7th and 44th Chapters of Jeremiah)  That's why Jesus called Mary woman.   The same system (now called Roman Catholicism) has made her "the queen of heaven." *See Angel of light vol.9

Jim:  Alberto, what is the Immaculate Conception?   

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Roman Catholics must believe that Mary's mother conceived without sin and therefore Mary was born without sin.  Thus making her a co-equal with God, the Father, and making her the mother of God (Jesus the God) 

Jim:  Man, no real Christian would buy that!  Roman Catholics all over are telling us that they are born again and saved.  Are they talking a different language than us?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Absolutely, When a Catholic has been sprinkled for baptism, he believes he's born again, even if a baby.*  A Roman Catholic believes he is saved as long as he worships Mary and remains faithful to the system.  They are told there is no salvation outside the Roman Catholic Institution.  When a Roman Catholic says he receives Jesus as his Lord and Savior, he's not telling you what you think he means.  He doesn't mean he h as the risen Christ living in his heart.  He means he receives Jesus every time he eats the host (or bread) when the priest is saying mass.  He believes he is eating the actual body and blood of Jesus.  

What does a Roman Catholic mean when he says he repents?  Does he really mean he asks God to forgive him and is he truly sorry and turns away from sin? 

No way.  A Roman Catholic has to buy God off by doing penance.  The priest forgives him but making him do penance for his sin.  This means he must do 50 hail Mary's or the Lord's Prayer, or light candles to saints or the Virgin Mary, or go around the church on his knees - whatever the priest demands.  Now that, my friend, is what a Roman Catholic means when he tells you he repents. 

Jim:  Then if a Catholic is really saved, he couldn't possibly go along with the Roman Catholic system, right?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:   Absolutely! He must come out!  If he obeys Jesus, the Lord will take the system out of his heart and give him life!  The system can only give death and fear!  

II Corinthians 6:14018, 7:1 
_______________
page 26 of Alberto by Jack Chick publications - note - this is true of all false religions.  A person who is truly born again will leave the man structured system of false religion whether it be the Roman Catholic Church, the Mormon Temple, the Jehovah Witness Hall, the Buddhist Monk Temple - whatever false religion they will depart from that forever once they are truly born again.  It is the fruit of being born again to follow Jesus Christ and depart from false religions, cults, organizations.


----------



## irosie91

Jeremiah said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about  ---that  ----"woman" thing as being offensive.
> One would have to know what the actual word  Jesus used.      He would not
> have said      isha !!------more like  geveret----which I think would be ok ----IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Let's consider the Rabbi knows that calling his mother "woman" would be offensive.  The Rabbi is a man and had a mother - he was a son. Perhaps a man is more sensitive to knowing this.   We are not men.  Furthermore, the woman was the one who took the fruit in the garden. We need to go with the Rabbi on this one, Rosie.  I believe the Rabbi is right. It was offensive to choose the word Woman.  So did Jesus make a mistake? Obviously not.  He used the same term not once but twice!
Click to expand...


my point is that we do not KNOW the word he used----he spoke in Aramaic     If he said   "ISHA"    that means "woman"----but if he said  "GEVERET"  which is a
very respectful term-----which can be used on addressing a mother----the--it seems to me ---that word COULD BE TRANSLATED as "woman"-----I cannot think of another word--------it could at times mean  "ma'am"  sorta-----but it is not really
ma'am-----it is a very respectful way to address a female.    Geveret is the feminine
form of  "GEVER"   which could be translated as  "sir"  or  "gentleman"


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 27 of Alberto - by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an Ex-Jesuit priest and Bishop has his credentials, his identification cards, his a copy of the last official certificate given to him just before he left for Spain.  

The descriptions are written below but first Dr. Alberto Rivera - the ex-Jesuit - gives this information:  

After I destroyed the seminary and was taken back to the Vatican in Rome, I was ordained (appointed) a Jesuit Priest, I was so skillful in espionage under the extreme oath and induction.  Here is my I.D. card and the official certification from the archdiocese (my superiors) to work in foreign countries.  NOte:  After I left the Institution, I was made a bishop in the _*old *_Roman Catholic Church, receiveing my bull of consecration under the apostolic succession of the Roman Popes.  

Photo of ID Card on page 27

This identification card was issued by the Spanish government in Spain in 1967, under the rule of the Spanish dictator, Franco.  His security forces were equally as strict as the Gestapo had been in Germany.  To obtain this document, Alberto had to supply birth certificate, identification papers, and positive proof from his archdiocese of being a priest.  Several security organizations were involved, similar to our CIA and FBI.  The priest, Alberto Rivera, had to be approved by all organizations to receive this document.   There was no way it could have been a forgery.  There is no question he was a priest.  What you see here is positive proof.  The document was granted by a government that had pledged absolute submission to the Pope through the concordat signed by the government of Spain and the Vatican.  

Dr. Rivera states:  When I became a priest, I believed I would find the truth and would have peace in my heart as I had promised my mother.  Instead, I was miserable!  

the higher I went in the Jesuit order, the more corruption * I Saw within the institution.  
*rottenness
________________
page 27  of Alberto and we continue to end of 27 and page 28 on next post......


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about  ---that  ----"woman" thing as being offensive.
> One would have to know what the actual word  Jesus used.      He would not
> have said      isha !!------more like  geveret----which I think would be ok ----IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Let's consider the Rabbi knows that calling his mother "woman" would be offensive.  The Rabbi is a man and had a mother - he was a son. Perhaps a man is more sensitive to knowing this.   We are not men.  Furthermore, the woman was the one who took the fruit in the garden. We need to go with the Rabbi on this one, Rosie.  I believe the Rabbi is right. It was offensive to choose the word Woman.  So did Jesus make a mistake? Obviously not.  He used the same term not once but twice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my point is that we do not KNOW the word he used----he spoke in Aramaic     If he said   "ISHA"    that means "woman"----but if he said  "GEVERET"  which is a
> very respectful term-----which can be used on addressing a mother----the--it seems to me ---that word COULD BE TRANSLATED as "woman"-----I cannot think of another word--------it could at times mean  "ma'am"  sorta-----but it is not really
> ma'am-----it is a very respectful way to address a female.    Geveret is the feminine
> form of  "GEVER"   which could be translated as  "sir"  or  "gentleman"
Click to expand...

point taken.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

continuing with Alberto by Jack Chick publications - testimony of an Ex - Jesuit priest and Bishop.  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  I was invited to a secret black mass by high ranking Jesuits in a monastery in the northern part of Spain. When I knelt to kiss the ring of a high official, I saw a symbol on that ring that made my blood run cold. 







It was a Masonic symbol!  A thing I hated and I had been told to fight against it.  Everything was falling apart!  I found out the black pope (The Jesuit General) who actually runs the Vatican in Rome, behind the scenes, was also a Mason and a member of the Communist Party in Spain.  My head was spinning as I found out the Jesuit General was closely linked to the Illuminati in London. * I was sick for weeks to fight against all that tied to the top.
*Ignatius Loyola, founder of the Society of Jesus (the Jesuits) was a member of the "Alumbrados" which means the "the enlightened or "the illuminati"  {{note from me- Loyola was also the founder of the Alumbrados}}

Because of my experience in espionage. I was ordered to join the ceumenical forces under Pope John XXIII.  the protestants were no longer to be called heretics, but "separated brethren." The communists were no longer our enemies. 

BELIEVERS ONE WORLD CHURCH - Protestants of all denominations - Orthodox churches of all kinds -  Moslems - Brahmins - Buddhists - Mormons - Occult religions (Wicca -Church of Satan, etc) Eastern Religions  - T.M. - Jehovah's Witnesses - Science of the Mind - Judaism - etc.  

NON BELIEVERS ONE WORLD GOVERNMENT
Communist - All Masonic Lodges - Socialists - Athiests - Labor Unions - etc.

See The Vatican Moscow Washington Alliance by Avro Manhattan 1982 

Vatican :   We have successfully infiltrated all these organizations!  Thanks to our under cover agents we have quietly moved into Christian TV and publishing, and have been accepted by teachers, pastors, and evangelists.  We are pushing our only love and unity to pull us all together.  *This is our revival!  Our masterpiece is the third force which is the charismatic movement!  This is the bridge to Rome!  Those protestants have accepted us with open arms!  *

*Dr. Alberto Rivera:  The first protestant groups they moved on were the 7th day Adventists and the Full Gospel Businessmen.  Then into the Baptists, Methodists, Presbyterians, Lutherans, etc. Until they were all infiltrated, including the Mormons and Jehovah's Witnesses.  *

*All the seminaries, universities and colleges were next.  The Jesuits directed Catholic Youth Action, Legion of Mary and Knights of Columbus who pulled it off.  *

*Now these groups are silent about Rome or claim that the Roman system is a Christian church.  They are winning through compromise!  Almost all protestant pastors are afraid to speak out against Rome! *

*If they did, those planted in their churches would attack them on demand.  This is the great apostasy - the great falling away the Bible speaks of, before the Lord Jesus returns.  **

**  Let no man deceive you by any means: for that day shall not come, except come a falling away first, and that man of sin be revealed, the son of perdition. *
*II Thessalonians 2:3*
*__________*

*page 28 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Climax of the story begins here - Dr. Alberto Rivera tells his story of what the Jesuits did to him once he decided to stop living the lie they had trained him to believe!  Alberto page beginning on page 29 by Jack Chick Publications.

The Great Whore of Revelatio 17 is the Roman Catholic System.  Bible prophecy places her in a position of tremendous power in the last days and then shows her in final destruction.   The deceitfulness of the whore of Revelation is exposed  

The World leaders, with whom she signed treaties (concordats) turn against her to fulfill God's will.  The Bible says, And there is great rejoicing in heaven.  Rev. 19:1-6 

Dr. Rivera explains:  By this time I was destroyed.  My hope was gone!  I was on tranquilizers.  I was to speak before an ecumenical meeting of Latin protestant leaders and Roman Catholics in Guatemala.  There were to be 50,000 people in the stadium. I committed the *unpardonable sin.  I exposed what Rome was up to. 

*One cannot be pardoned or forgiven

Guatemala November 1968  

Dr. Rivera addresses 50,000 in a stadium in Guatemala:  How can I preach about life to you when I am dead and the system I serve smells of death from confessionals, to Mary, to purgatory, to mass and the priesthood which all deny the resurrection of Jesus Christ?  

How can I speak of life when I've lied to you, infiltrated and destroyed your churches?  

You think this ecumenical movement means love and unity, but in reality it will bring about your death.  Because I AM NOT YOUR BROTHER.   

(The Jesuits present could do nothing to just him up -he had the podium and the microphone and was speaking to the people - telling them the truth -  they were furious) 

After the meeting they flew Alberto back to Panama. From there he was shipped to Spain. They said, Rivera will pay for what he did!  Rivera said this was to be the darkest time of his life.  Through severe discipline they tried to change his mind. 

Barcelona Spain  

After months of failure this was their last resort. They took him to a secret prison - he said what is this place?  They said this is a secret place for priests who have gone insane.   

page 29 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dr. Alberto Rivera's story continues - page 30 Alberto by Jack Chick Publications.

The Holy office had judged Dr. Alberto Rivera guilty of heresy through insanity. 
A loud speaker in a padded room where Rivera was imprisoned: 

Recant, Rivera and make public confessions!  There is only one church, the holy mother Roman Catholic Church.

Rivera:  I was in a padded cell for days without water or food. I had to sign hundreds of documents and answer psychological questions. *   At night I was so heavily drugged, I couldn't sleep. I was sick and totally worn out.  

After 2 weeks of brutal questioning I lost hope. I said to my tormentors:

*When all those Catholics die who we've lied to and they go to hell, what do we say to them?  That piece of stone cannot save them.  Mary herself said, Whatever he (Jesus) says, Do.  What we've said about her is lies.  The Bible proves that!*

*Jesuit priest:  Shut up, Rivera!  You're talking like a protestant! *

*other Jesuit priest:  You're the only devil here. You are trying to destroy our faith in our blessed mother, the Virgin Mary!  I could cut your renegade throat, Rivera!*

*Rivera:  You think you are killing for God, but you're doing it for the devil, because you are the children of Satan!  *

*Rivera states - I was given shock treatments and heavy drugs.  After two months my bladder was infected.  All my senses were going.  By the third month,  my breathing stopped.  I was placed in an iron lung.  I saw my mother's death all over again, and I knew I was in the same position.  I was confused with fear.  I knew I was going to hell.  *

*In the blackest hour, the Lord Jesus came to me, and with this scripture he gave me life:*

*Then said Jesus to those Jews who believed in Him, If ye continue in my word, then are ye my disciples indeed, and ye shall know the truth and the truth shall set you free.  *
*John 8:31,32*

*I asked Jesus to forgive me. Immediately life flooded through my body.  He saved me and healed me at the same instant.  I was free at last! *

*______________*
*page 30 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications testimony of an Ex-Jesuit. *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 31 of Alberto - by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an Ex- Jesuit

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  God's love hit me full force when I realized that Jesus Christ is Jehovah, the creator of the Universe.* he is God Almighty and Israel's Messiah.  
*John 1 Hebrews 1:1,2

Because of His obedience to His Heavenly Father, He went to the cross and shed His precious blood to wash away our sins. He paid a terrible price.  

For God (the Father) so loved the world, that He gave his Only Begotten Son (God the Son), that whosoever believeth(clings to or trusts)  in Him should not perish( in the lake of fire)  but have everlasting life (in heaven) John 3:16

No Roman Catholic priest could ever call Jesus Christ from heaven to repeat this horrible act as they claim through the mass. (crucifying Christ over and over) The Bible clearly tells us, But this man (Christ) after he offered *one sacrifice *for sins *for ever*. sat down on the right hand of God (in heaven) 
Hebrews 10:12

3 days later Jesus arose from the dead and is now sitting at the right hand of the Father in heaven.  

We no longer need priests or confessionals because the bible says, 

Seeing then that we have a great high priest, that is passed into the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast our profession.  For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities, but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin. Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and grace to help in time of need. 
Hebrews 4:14-16

The bible says:  If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness.
1 John 1:9

*So we can go straight to Jesus!  Thank God!  *

*Alberto:  I climbed out of the Iron lung and removed the tubes from my body.  *

*The priests came in:  Who took you out of the iron lung?*

*Dr.Alberto Rivera:  Jesus did! He's given me life!  *

*One week later I was released. I couldn't believe it. I was sent to Madrid by myself.  Waiting for me was a Jesuit priest who was a watchdog for the Vatican, their most trusted man.  He hated the ground I walked on.*

* _______*
*Page 31 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications.  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 32 of Alberto by Jack Chick Publications

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  He worked on me for days using every Jesuit method he could to pull me back to serve the Pope.  I kept telling him how I got saved, and showed him the truth in the Bible. 

The Word of God touched his heart. 

To my shock he gave me my passport and the papers I needed to leave Spain.  *(see page 27)

He said, Alberto, leave this prison at once and don't ever come back.  I believe Christ has lighted your path.  Follow Him, Alberto!  Pray for me. Don't write, just pray for me.  

That night I flew out of Spain with about 40 cents in my pocket.  I had broken away from the system.  The Vatican was stunned.  They couldn't believe that I had escaped from them.  And how my life was totally changed to serve the Lord. 

Tim asks a question:  Alberto, what must a pastor do to drive out infiltrators from his church..... and yet win Roman Catholics to Christ?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  The Pastor must have courage to say from the pulpit, that according to the Bible, Roman Catholics are not Christians, that the Roman Catholic Institution is not a Christian church.  

And the most difficult of all, is to say that Roman Catholics that die in that faith do not go to pergatory or heaven but to hell!  Because their faith  is in their own system rather than in Christ and His shed blood to wash away their sins.  

Tim:  Who will have the guts to preach that? 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  I do because I love them!  

* And I heard a voice from heaven, saying, Come out of her, my people, that ye be not partakers in her sins, and that ye receive not her plagues. - Rev. 18:4.  Dr. Alberto Rivera:  We must get this message of life to the 800 million Roman Catholics who have been tricked into Baal worship by that Institution. My heart goes out to them. 

Jim:  How can you tell them, Alberto? 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  I don't know, Jim.  Only God knows how it will be done.  

The End. 
________________
Page 32 of Alberto - by Jack Chick Publications. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Thank you for reading today.  The Bible says there is only one way to heaven.  Jesus said, I am the way, the truth and the life:  no man cometh unto the Father but by me. 
John 14:6

Nobody else can save you. 

1.  Admit you are a sinner.
2.  Be willing to turn from sin and repent.
3.  Believe that Jesus Christ died for you, was buried and rose from the dead. 
4.  Through prayer, invite Jesus into your heart to become your personal Savior. 

WHAT TO PRAY

Dear God, thank you for showing me what you think of Catholicism.  _*I also reject it!  *_I accept Jesus Christ's sacrifice as perfect and complete.  Please forgive me of my sins, in Jesus name, I believe Jesus died on the cross for my sins and shed his blood for me.  I believe God raised him on the third day and he arose from the grave.  I place my trust in Jesus Christ alone and invite Jesus to become my Lord and Savior.  I thank you Jesus for receiving me into your kingdom and for writing my name in your Lambs book of Life.  Amen. 

If there is any bitterness, any un-forgiveness in your heart from some past hurt - ask the LORD to forgive that person through you and let Him know you are willing.  Do not allow anything to stand between you and the LORD. 

read your KJV bible every day.  Pray to the LORD in your own words and also pray the Psalms and prayers in the Bible.  Be baptized with water, worship, fellowship with other born again Believers and ask the LORD to lead you to others where you can share Jesus Christ with them and see them receive eternal life.  

Tell others about Jesus and what He has done for you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Politico

Jeremiah said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. All that came to mind was 'I'm sorry. All I heard was blah blah blah I am a dirty tramp' lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last warning.   No personal attacks.  Stay on topic of the OP or get off of my thread, Politico.  This thread will not be derailed.  Got it?  Good.  Tell your accomplices and spread the word.
Click to expand...

Your topic would have to relevant to be derailed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Politico said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. All that came to mind was 'I'm sorry. All I heard was blah blah blah I am a dirty tramp' lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last warning.   No personal attacks.  Stay on topic of the OP or get off of my thread, Politico.  This thread will not be derailed.  Got it?  Good.  Tell your accomplices and spread the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your topic would have to relevant to be derailed.
Click to expand...


You do not decide on my thread what is relevant, Politico. On that note, do you always follow people around who you attack as being insane?

I find your following me around to be downright creepy.  I took the liberty of viewing your profile and find I am one of three people you are following while the other two appear to be your  friends and are following you too. (I'm not)

Your choice of friends should sound some alarms with any Feds reading this board because PVSI has written some very incriminating things on this board before.

I would like for you to take me off your follow list and stop your obsession with me immediately. Whatever you and your PVSI friend are into I'm not interested.  I've decided to put you on ignore (you've earned it) and will no longer be responding to your personal attacks.  Bye now.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The next series in Alberto Rivera's testimony - his information is also quoted in the OP is called Double-Cross.  In that story we learn the story of how the Jesuits continually stalk him, attempting 5 times to murder him, the story of his sister who was a nun and when he attempted to rescue her - they attempted to keep her against her will in a convent which he did call authorities and rescue her in the end - it covers a good deal of material including the true history of Jim Jones - who was a Jesuit - and Katherine Kuhlman who was also an agent for the Vatican and Jesuit trained ( these people were all agents of Rome sent to destroy the reputation of the Protestant Churches and Bible Believing Christians - Some even infiltrated the Pentecostal churches - other people that were used to give legitimacy to the Roman Catholic Institution but we'll skip that series for now so we can get to the real facts on the Roman Catholic Vatican & Jesuits behind WW I and WWII which will once again prove the other authors & their books quoted in OP were actually right! 

The 3rd book in the series is called The Godfathers and that is where we will go now to examine the truth Dr. Alberto Rivera uncovered. 

In this series you are about to learn all about the Political, Economic and Military might of the Roman Catholic Vatican and the Jesuit General who controls it all.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The Godfathers by Jack Chick  publications - beginning with Page 1 - testimony of an Ex- Jesuit Priest and Bishop

YOU ARE ABOUT TO READ THE MOTHER OF ABOMINATIONS (REV. 17:5)  IN ALL HER POLITICAL, ECONOMIC AND MILITARY MIGHT.

SCENE 1:  PICTURE OF TEMPLE BETHEL ISRAEL

RABBI SHAPIRO'S NEPHEW:  So, this is your temple?  It's really beautiful Uncle Saul! 

RABBI SHAPIRO:  Yes, Sam.  It's the center of my life.  Oh, there's someone in the parking lot, Let's go see who it is.  Hmm... I do not recognize that car. 

RABBI SHAPIRO'S NEPHEW:  LOOK!  Someone's painting something on the wall!  

RABBI SHAPIRO:  Oh No!  Stop him, Sam!  STOP HIM!
Hang on, Sam!  I'll go call the police.  

Sam wrestles the Nazi to the ground - he is putting graffiti on the walls of the Temple - that read Death to all Jews!  The anti - Semite Nazi screams:   Let me go, You Jewish Pig.  

RABBI SHAPIRO'S NEPHEW:  If you break away from me, I'll break your neck, you filthy nazi! 

Page 1
_____
The quotes in this book from various authors, whether they be Roman Catholic, Protestant, Liberal, or  members of secret societies, are all accurate in that they correspond with the information Dr. Rivera received as a Jesuit priest under the extreme oath while in the Vatican.  Regardless of the varied positions of the books quoted, the information as a whole, as it appears in this book, provides the actual pictures of the true history as it fulfills God's prophecy - Jack Chick publications. 
note---
You are free to share all information given here - but none of the information can be altered or changed - and you cannot sell it - it must be shared freely - for copies of these books you can contact Jack Chick publication which has a website online.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 2 of The Godfathers - by Jack Chick publications - testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera:

Los Angelos News Room

News Reporter on telephone:  We've got a hot one.  They just busted some joker for painting a swastika on the Beth Israel Temple.  *Play it up BIG!*

Person on the other end of phone line:  Right chief!


Later that night on the evening news

News reporter:  Rabbi Shapiro, are you alarmed over the increase in anti-Jewish activity?

Rabbi Shapiro:  *Of course I am!  *Every time I see a swastika, I get upset.  But let me tell you this.......never again will our people be put in death camps!  We are *outraged* by this fascist act!  These people *will *be stopped!  

New Reporter turns to interview person caught putting swastika on Jewish temple:    Here's William Schmidt, who allegedly painted the swastika on the Beth Israel Temple.  

William Schmidt:  What do you mean allegedly?   *I did it!  *It's time the people realized the lousy Jews are behind our problems.  The own *everything!  *And this story about 6 million Jews being killed is just one more lie made up by the Jewish press.   

News reporter:  Are you saying there was no Jewish holocaust? 

William Schmidt:  Of course there wasn't!  _It's all a big lie!_

News reporter:  Well, um... thank you, Mr. Schmidt. 

* White Power Nov-Dec 1979 The Revolutionary voice of National Socialism, Cicero, IL
_______________
page 2 
*
*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 3 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick publications - testimony of an ex-Jesuit

Scene 1 - First photo we see Jim and Dr. Alberto Rivera watching this news report of the Rabbi Shapiro and the nazi on television.  Dr. Rivera is turning off the  television after having viewed it and the dialogue is as follows:

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  _What a devil!  _That man is serving the Vatican and he's lying through his teeth! 

Jim:  What do you mean, Dr. Rivera?  What does the Vatican have to do with the Nazi party? 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Everything, Jim!  Jim, when I was a Jesuit under oath,*  we were told the truth about the Nazi and Communist parties.  And I learned why millions of defenseless Jews were put to death.  For three years I was briefed by a brilliant German Jesuit, Augustin Bea.  He gave us top secret information.  It was a view of historical events that will *NEVER *appear in the history books!  

______
Next Caption a photograph of Augustin Cardinal Bea - Photo LIFE Magazine June 14, 1963:  In Charge of the Roman Catholic Institution's ecumenical movement.  Father Confessor to Pope Pius XII.  Also a Jesuit under the extreme oath and induction.**  






*Most great protestant leaders, like Wycliff, Calvin, Wesley, Finney, Moody, Spurgeon and many others believed the Roman Catholic Institution is "the Mother of harlots and abominations of the earth." Rev. 17 describes, not ancient Babylon, but the Vatican today.   No other religious system inthe world officially calls herself "MOTHER."  Even her colors are recorded in the Bible:  scarlet, and purple, symbols of authority.  No other religious system has two powers, both political and religious.  *

*Dr. Rivera continues:  Tim, the Mother of Abominations has many children.  I will tell you about two of them!  *
*Both were created and nurtured by Satan through the Vatican to bring death and suffering to millions of people.  *

*Tim:  What are they, Alberto?*

*Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Tim, this is one of the best kept secrets in modern times.  The two children, of the Mother of abominations are.....The Nazi party and the Communist Party.  *

*______*
*Page 3 & beginning of page 4 the Godfathers by Jack Chick publications. *
*footnotes......*
*See Double-Cross, Volume 13 page 12,13,14 * Also see Secret History of the Jesuits, by Paris page 161 - Pub. By Jack Chick Publications.*


**memo to readers (we'll cover the book - The Double Cross - at the end of this investigation into WWI and WWII and the Vatican- God willing) *

*to be continued - stay tuned and remember to invite all your friends and loved ones to read along with you!  Thanks for reading!  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera.

Beginning on page 4......

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  But before I prove this to you, I need to explain why the Jewish people have always been the target of the Vatican.  The Vatican has always wanted to move to Jerusalem, because that's where the true Christian church began.  

Jim:  What has stopped her?   

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  The orthodox Jews have stopped her.  And that's why they're on Rome's hit list.  

A diabolical plot was hatched by the devil himself inside the Vatican to destroy the Jews and their faith.  The pope approved it around the year 900 A.D. Later, Jews throughout Europe faced the horrors of a Roman Catholic Inquisition. which continued for hundreds of years.  

The Jewish husbands and fathers were accused of heresy, tortured, and put to death, while mothers and daughters were raped and abused.  

Scene on page 4: 

A Jewish father pleads for his family:  MY FAMILY!  OH! PLEASE!  My dear wife, my daughter, don't hurt them!  

Catholic Inquisition soldier:  Come with us, you Jewish heretic!  

Catholic Inquisition Solder no.2:  I get the daughter!  We'll take care of your family!  Haw!  

The children born were the illegitimate offspring of the Roman Soldiers.  It was a devastating blow to the Jewish faith.  Long before the Crusades, the Vatican secretly negotiated and financed Mohammad (through a Roman Catholic relative) to help annihilate the Jews.  But when the Islamic forces captured Jerusalem in the name of the prophet Muhammad, the Pope was blocked from moving the Vatican there.  Muhammad had called the Pope and the Jews infidels.  

The Crusades began. History tells us these "Christians"*  fought for God and the Pope to free Jerusalem and the Holy Land from Islamic control. 

*footnote  - These guys were not Christians in any sense of the word.  they didn't know the Lord, or His love.  they were tough, godless men led by Catholic priests to fulfill Satan's diabolical plan. 
___________
Page 4 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Testimony of an ex-Jesuit priest and Bishop - Dr. Alberto Rivera - The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications page 5

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Beginning in 1096, they first attacked the Jews in Europe wiping out entire communities. * As they moved toward Jerusalem, the Jews in their path suffered horribly.  the Roman Catholic machine showed them no mercy.   They left a trail of blood, death, misery, and hate, along with thousands of unwanted babies, who grew up to discover their daddies were Roman Catholic soldiers.  This was the plan hatched in the Vatican.  

Dr. Alberto Rivera continues:   Each time the Crusades attacked the Holy Land, a generation of outcast Jewish children were born, thus wrecking the Jewish blood lines.  

The psychological impact on these Jewish mothers and their offspring was disasterous.  With their husbands dead, these poor women were near starvation trying to support and raise these children, who were a constant reminder of the horrible tragedy that had befallen them.  

These children were forced to be baptized as Roman Catholics.  The Vatican had plans for them.  Having no fathers to guide them, the children became rebellious.  Everyone looked down on them.  They felt no loyalty to the Jewish faith, and were emotionally scarred for life.  

*The 5th Crusade called "The Children's Crusade" of 1212, was one of Satan's cruelest acts against the Jews.  *

*The Roman Institution was keeping an eye on these kids in Europe who were half Jewish and half Roman Catholic.  When the time was ripe, these children were conned, along with others, to win Jerusalem for the pope.  At long last they were wanted. **

*Priests, holding a cross in their hands, and quoting Psalm 8:2 inspired these little kids to follow them.  An army of children grew into thousands as they marched to Southern Italy.  *

*Many died on the long trip because of blistering heat and lack of food and water.*

*Before they were loaded into ships, many were molested.*  They were homesick and miserable.  These poor little kids were about to get the most brutal shock of their lives.*_ *They had made a fatal mistake.  They had trusted the pope. *_

footnotes - * Children's Crusade by Gray Pub. by William Morrow & Co. Inc. 105 Madison Ave. N.Y. NY 10016 page 44 page 75 Children's Crusade.
_____________
page 5 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick publication.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

*Brace yourselves*.  This is going to *horrify* you.  It's the true history of what the Vatican did to the Jews and this one is going to absolutely stun you.  From page 6 of the God Fathers by Jack Chick Publications.

Dr. Alberto Rivera then reveals what happened to these Jewish Children:

We were told a secret deal had been made.  When the children were safely aboard the ships, only then was the horrible truth made known. They were sold as slaves to the Moslems.  

*WHY?*

*These children had been baptized.  The Pope gambled that when they grew up they would rebel against their Moslem masters and join in the future crusades to capture Jerusalem for the Pope.  *

*The crime was an abomination before God.  The Word of God calls the Roman Catholic Institution the MOTHER of abominations on the earth ( Rev. 17:5 ) Satan guides and manipulates the system.  *

*Why does the Vatican want to move to Jerusalem?  Why leave St. Peter's Square and St. Peter's throne in Rome?  After all, wasn't Peter crucified upside down outside of Rome, as the Vatican has told us for centuries?  Aren't his bones in the Vatican? *

*Unfortunately something rather embarrassing has come up in recent years.  The Apostle Peter's grave was discovered in Jerusalem on the Franciscan Monastery site called "Dominus Flavit."   What a bummer for the Vatican!  It's hard to keep a secret!*

*Now let's talk about another deadly enemy of Rome.....The Greek and Russian Orthodox churches..*

*The trouble started about the year 330 A.D. But for a clear picture, let's go back to the crucifixion of Christ.*

*Footnotes * Peter's Tomb Discovered in Jerusalem page 3 Published by F. Paul Peterson, Copyright 1960*
*___________*
*page 6 of the Godfathers by Jack Chick Publication*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

here we find the true history of the beginning of the Roman Catholic Institution:  This is the real history - from page 7 - the Godfathers by Jack Chick Publication:  

*After the death, burial, resurrection, and return to heaven of the Lord Jesus Christ.  His true church (those who really loved Christ, the Scriptures, followed His teachings of love and spread the faith) suffered terrible persecution.  *

*Despite the persecution, God's hand was upon the true believers.  Their numbers were growing.  The Caesars tried to stop the movement but couldn't.  So Satan set up a phony Christian church to control them through fear and tradition.  This would destroy the true Christians with a false system of Christianity. *

*Here's how Satan pulled it off:  The Roman Empire was falling apart, so the Caesars changed their robes and put on religious costumes.  *

*But their Satanic, religious system remained unchanged!!*

They simply gave their old gods new names.  Jupiter became the Apostle Peter, and Venus became the Virgin Mary. * etc. (1 John 2: 18-19)

Because of the heavy persecution, the true church of Jesus Christ has been functioning underground since 70 A.D. In 313 A.D., the emperor Constantine issued his decree of tolerance.  Some Christians surfaced. 

He announced to all the people - You are now all Christians! 

When Constantine set himself up as the first pope, the Christians knew this was an anti - Christ (a false Christ ).  He tried to pull the Romans and Christians together by mixing Satanic Baal worship with the teachings of Christ.  What came out of this mess was the godless Roman Catholic system.  

The real Christians knew Satan had created a religious monster and had called it Christian.  They knew it was phony, Satanic and totally unscriptural. To save their families, they fled to the hills.  The true church of Jesus Christ went even deeper underground for almost 1,000 years.  

*footnotes  The Big Betrayal page 15, Chick publications, Fifty Years in the "Church" of Rome. by Chiniquy page 44 by Chick publications. 

page 7 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick publications.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 8 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications

The page is broken into two pictures.  The first is a picture of a map with a line drawn from Rome to Constantinople - today it is called Istanbul.  (In Turkey)

Above the map we read:

When Constantinople retired, he gave the bishop of Rome the title of Sumo Maximus Pontifix, making him a pope.*  Constantine moved to Byzantium in Turkey in 330 A.D., gave it a face lift, and called it Constantinople.  He remained loyal to the Roman Catholic System, sitting on the 7 hills of Rome, fulfilling prophecy of Revelation 17:9

At the bottom of the map we read:

As time went on a split developed in the Roman Catholic Institution between Rome in the West and Constantinople in the East.  Constantinople became the head of the orthodox church.  They became bitter enemies. 

The second picture is a scene of battle and war and slaughter.  At the bottom of picture it reads:

As time passed,l the Eastern (Russian Orthodox) churches fell under the protection of the Czars of Russia.  The Roman Catholic Institution felt if the Czar and the Orthodox Church would not submit to the Vatican, then they should be destroyed just like the Jews.

* Footnote Encyclopedia Britannica Macropedia, Volume 5 Pages 305-306
__________
page 8


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 9 The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an ex - Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera


By 1491, the religious Godfathers, the Popes, had been ruling over the kings and queens of Europe for centuries.  It was a dark time in history.  Things were becoming unstable for the papacy.  Unrest, and rumblings of protestantism were in the air. 

At this time, a little boy was born in the castle of Loyola in the province of Gulpuzcoa, Spain.  He was a Spanish Basque by the name of Lopez de Recalde.  This boy grew up to change the world.  He called himself Ignatius of Loyola.  

He was the founder of the Society of Jesus (The Jesuit order)  He also created the Illuminati ( Alumbrados ).   He became the first Jesuit General. 

Because of the way he strengthened the Roman Catholic Institution, he was made a saint in 1622. 

Ignatius of Loyola was a Satanic genius. 

He built an army of priests completely dedicated to discipline and order.  They soon became the most dreaded religious strike force in history.  They were the special forces for the Vatican.  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  The Jesuits have captured and broken nations.  They have started wars and murdered kings, and presidents, including Abraham Lincoln.  
The Jesuits will do anything to destroy the life or reputation of anyone who dares to stand in their way.  
They have been thrown out of almost every nation except the United States, where they are very active in controlling politics, U.S. Immigration, etc. 

Their job is to make every man, woman and child on the planet fall on their knees and claim the pope is Jesus Christ here on earth, and submit completely to his power. 

The Jesuit General is referred to as the Black Pope.  He actually runs the Vatican behind the scenes and Satan guides him.

Most of the books that expose the bloody history of the Jesuits are either missing, destroyed, or out of print.  

Not only books, but ex-Jesuit priests are either in hiding, disappeared or dead.  

Have the Jesuits been busy in the 20th century?  

What you are about to read will blow you out of your socks.  

footnotes 1 Fifty years in the "Church" of Rome published by Jack Chick publications page 309 2 THE SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS by Paris page 74, published by Jack Chick publications.  
_____________
page 9


----------



## Politico

Jeremiah said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. All that came to mind was 'I'm sorry. All I heard was blah blah blah I am a dirty tramp' lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last warning.   No personal attacks.  Stay on topic of the OP or get off of my thread, Politico.  This thread will not be derailed.  Got it?  Good.  Tell your accomplices and spread the word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your topic would have to relevant to be derailed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do not decide on my thread what is relevant, Politico. On that note, do you always follow people around who you attack as being insane?
> 
> I find your following me around to be downright creepy.  I took the liberty of viewing your profile and find I am one of three people you are following while the other two appear to be your  friends and are following you too. (I'm not)
> 
> Your choice of friends should sound some alarms with any Feds reading this board because PVSI has written some very incriminating things on this board before.
> 
> I would like for you to take me off your follow list and stop your obsession with me immediately. Whatever you and your PVSI friend are into I'm not interested.  I've decided to put you on ignore (you've earned it) and will no longer be responding to your personal attacks.  Bye now.
Click to expand...

Speaking of psycho. I don't follow you anywhere. And any link on a profile would only be there if you followed me first and I got an invite from you. So if I and others happen to pop up it is because of content not your name. That says a lot.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Moving forward to page 10 The Godfathers by Jack Chick publications - we will now see how the Vatican was behind World War I and Communism and then we will move on to World War II and how the Vatican created the Nazi party - who it was made up of and their reason for creating that war.  For those of you who have read part of Dr. Alberto Rivera's testimony on this thread - it will be a review for you as I already put a small portion of this information up here for you to read.  Still, it is good to review it and read it again - also if you would - please invite as many people as possible to read this material - not just your Jewish friends but Catholics too.  They deserve to know the truth - because the truth is what sets people free.  Amen?  Amen.  Lets begin now with page 10:

In Scene 1 on page 10 - Dr. Alberto Rivera is seated in a chair and he is speaking to Jim and Tim.

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  In our special sessions in the Vatican, we learned the true story behind Communism.  The loyal Communist Party members would go into shock if they ever found out that their great heroes, Marx and Engels, who wrote the Communist Manifesto in the 1800's were actually coached and directed by the Jesuit priests.  

Augustin Bea told us that the Communist Party was formed by the Jesuits for one task.  At the proper time they were to destroy the protector of the hated Orthodox Church, the Czar of Russia!  It was for revenge!  

The Communist Party was secretly bankrolled by agents of Rome (the illuminati) in order to create another major power loyal to the Vatican.  

These Jews fighting against the Institution would pay for their stubbornness.  

Dr. Rivera recalling the words of Jesuit Cardinal Augustin Bea spoke to him and the other Jesuits in that meeting: 

So we Jesuits constructed a master plan that would not only annihilate European Jews, but would turn the world against them.  

A new abomination came into existence.  We were instructed that the Jesuits directed certain Jews who were loyal to the Pope to write a document called, "The Protocols of Zion."  When it was published the Europeans went wild.  
*Footnote Behind the Dictators by L.H. Lehmann. Pages 10-15, published by Agora Publishing Company, N.Y.1942

The mother of Abominations (Rev.17:5) had created another masterpiece.  (Catholic Vatican & their Jesuits) This document would pave the way for the coming Inquisition, even if it would cost the lives of millions of Roman Catholics.  
______________
Page 10
_________________
historical fact -
*68 million people were put to death by the Roman Catholic Institution during the Inquisitions.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 11 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications

In the early 1900's, France really blew it in the eyes of the Vatican.  France made a political deal with none other than the Czar of Russia.

  The Pope and the Jesuits were furious. 

France had been on their list ever since she had dumped her Catholic king and become a republic.  But this deal with the Czar was the last straw!  

In the meantime, the power of the Orthodox Church was spreading into Bulgaria, Rumania, Greece, the European part of Turkey, and Serbia Yugoslavia.  

The Vatican had to bring France to her knees, and stamp out the religious competition in the Balkans.  the solution was simple.  The Jesuits would set up World War 1. 

Next to this information is a map of Yugoslavia, Rumania, Bulgaria, Albania and Greece.  

Then there is a picture of Kaiser Wilhelm of the Royal German family.  

Next to the picture is this information:

The Pope was backing Germany, so when the Kaiser (a good Roman Catholic) asked the Vatican if he could expand Germany's borders, Pope Pius X and the Jesuits gave him their blessings.  Just after the war began, Pope Pius X died on August 20,1914, making way for the next godfather.

Pope Benedict XV replaced him in the Vatican.  He also was a friend to Germany, and so the war to stop all wars was under way. 

Satan, guiding the Jesuits and the Pope, had German Roman Catholics killing French Roman Catholics.  The godfather could care less how many Roman Catholics died.  He was only after power and revenge.  Germany was fighting France, England, and Russia.  Then the U.S. got into it.  The war lasted four long years: 1914-1918.  Europe was ruined.  Satan, working through the Vatican, had put millions into hell. 

While men were screaming in agony, dying in the mud and on barbed wire, being torn by bullets and destroyed by poison gas, the Jesuits were busy planning World War II.  Unknown to the German people, the Jesuits had already sacrificed Catholic Germany, the Kaiser and his government, in order to bring about a new Inquisition.  

First World War: 

Known dead: 10,000,000 men
Wounded:  20,000,000 men
Estimated overall cost world wide:
$332,112,500,000.00 
Thanks to Satan and the Vatican. (Rev.18:24)

Protestant England and Protestant America had beaten them.  The Jesuits were still trying to destroy us for that.  
*Remember the words of Abraham Lincoln:  "THE JESUITS NEVER FORGIVE NOR FORSAKE (GIVE UP)"*

*FOOTNOTES*  1 SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS BY Edmond Paris, Pages 8,9, and 116 - 124.
2 New Illustrated Encyclopedia of World History by Lancer pub. by Harry N. Abrams, Inc. 1975 page 911.
3 FIFTY YEARS IN THE "CHURCH" OF ROME BY Chiniquy page 281 published by Jack Chick publications. 
_________
page 11*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications page 12 Testimony of Ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera: 

In Russia, Czar Nicholas, who was the protector of the Russian Orthodox Church, and his wife, the empress Alexandra, had a son named Alexis, who was heir to the throne.  The little boy suffered from a disease called hemophilia.  His blood wouldn't clot when he got a cut.  If he fell when playing, the slightest bruise could cause internal bleeding.  His mother's heart was breaking.  the doctors couldn't help.  The little boy suffered terribly.  

Rasputin, called the Mad Monk, was a man who had a strange gift of healing (just like many priests of today who claim to have this same powers)*  Rasputin had visions of God and the Virgin.  When he came near the little boy, the bleeding stopped.  

Rasputin was involved in Satanic sexual worship. 2  He controlled the Czarina (empress)  He made many enemies in high places.  Many believed Rasputin to be a demon possessed monster 3 who ruled Russia from behind the scenes.  Even the Czar was afraid of him and his strange powers.  *  Rev. 13:13-15

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  Augustin Cardinal Bea told us that in a weak moment, the empress told Rasputin where the Czar had hidden his gold. 

Rasputin passed this valuable information on to the Patriarch of the Russian Orthodox Church, just before Rasputin was assassinated.  

At Augustin Cardinal Bea's periodic briefings he covered the past, present and future goals on the Vatican's temporal power (earthly power).

This was at the time when the constitution was updated, as a result of the Vatican Council II.  

Augustin Cardinal Bea revealed to his Jesuits which included Dr. Alberto Rivera in this meeting the following:

In our long and careful preparation for the Russian revolution, Jesuits worked closely with Marx, Engels, Lenin and Stalin.  We secretly moved our gold into Russia through Germany using our key men. 5 We believed that soon our enemy would be destroyed......  and Communism would rise up as a new strong daughter of the Vatican!

footnotes:  1.  RASPUTIN by M. Rasputin and Barham, published by Warner books 1977 pages 68,69,77,99 2.  Ibid. pags. 103-105 3. Ibid, pg 91 4. BLACK NIGHT, WHITE SNOW by Salisbury, published by Doubleday 1977 Garden City, N.Y. pgs. 208,209,210,283,284
5. Von Bergen and Parvus, GERMANY AND THE REVOLUTION IN RUSSIAN 1915-198 BY Documents from the Archives of the German Foreign Ministry edited by Z.A.B. Zeman, pub. by London Oxford Univ. Press, N.Y. Toronto 1958, Also THE SEALED TRAIN by Michael Pearson 1975 pub. by G. P. Pullman's Sons, N.Y. pg. 63
__________
page 12 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 13 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an Ex- Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera: 

Lenin was in Switzerland when he heard the news of the revolution starting in Russia.  To help the revolution destroy their enemy, the German High Command and others, secretly prepared a train to transport Lenin and his revolutionaries through Germany.  In April 1917, Lenin and some of his key men made the trip in the famous "Sealed Train."1

The man most responsible for arranging this journey was Diego Bergen, a devout German Roman Catholic, trained in Jesuit schools, 2 , later to become the Germany Ambassador to the Vatican during the Weimar Republic and Hitler's regime.3  If the Revolution was successful, it would mean death to millions of people, including the Czar and his family.  

By the time Lenin arrived in Russia in April of 1917, Lenin's competitors were controlling the revolution.  The Czar had been forced to abdicate (give up his throne).  He and his family had been placed under house arrest.  His government had collapsed and most of his army had deserted him. 

Confusion was everywhere, the troops still loyal to the Czar were called "the White Russians." The revolutionists were called "Reds."  They were deadly enemies, fighting to survive.  Lenin gained control of the revolutionary government and moved it to Moscow on March 10,1918. 

In July, the royal family was moved for security reasons to Yekaterinburg in the Urals.






  (A photograph of the royal family pictured on page 13) 

 An army of the Czechs (White Army) was moving towards the town where the family was staying.  There was a chance they could be rescued.

July 17,1918, a group called the Ural Soviets, (others called them an unknown band of marauders 4) held a quick trial, and found the royal family guilty.  

Dr. Rivera said:  We were told some of them were Jesuits posing as Communists.  At last, the moment the Pope had waited for finally came.  

footnotes 1. BLACK NIGHT,WHITE SNOW by Salisbury 1977 pub. by Doubleday and Co. Inc. Garden City, N.Y. pages 405-407
2.LIFE AND DEATH OF LENIN by R. Payne 1964 pub by Simon and Schuster, N.Y, pages 285-300.  3. GERMANY AND THE REVOLUTION IN RUSSIA 1915-1918, DOCUMENTS FROM THE ARCHIVES OF THE GERMAN FOREIGN MINISTRY edited by Z.A.B. Zeman pub. by London Oxford Univ. Press. N.Y. Toronto 1958, PG, IX 4. BLACK NIGHT, WHITE SNOW, Doubleday & Co. 1978 page 594 
____________
Page 13 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 14 of the The Godfathers by Jack Chick publications - testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera: 

The protector of the Orthodox Church was at long last facing the Jesuits of Rome, and without mercy, they blasted the poor, frightened family into eternity.  




The Czar and his family - photograph

Later that night the bodies were loaded into a truck, taken to a lonely mine called, "The Four Brothers."  There, they were chopped up, burned, drenched with acid, and thrown down an abandoned mine shaft. 2

The Jesuits had moved so fast, the Central Communist Party wasn't even aware 3 of the trial or the killing of the Czar and his family until it was over.  It was a tremendous victory for the Vatican.  


We were told that the hunt for Patriarchs (the religious leaders), the priests, the nuns, and monks of the Orthodox Church, began in earnest.  The Vatican was anxiously awaiting news of the destruction of their religious competitors.  the Soviets attacked the monasteries and convents, and the killing began.   Only a strange twist of fate saved the Russian church...... the old Patriarch had an ace up his sleeve.  

Interesting note:  Dr. Rivera claims this was a test case.  If the Russian church was destroyed, the next target would be the Church of England, which was still reeling from the false conversion of the great Jesuit, Cardinal Newman.  But since the case failed, the Church of England was pulled into the hands of the Vatican about 60 years later through the ecumenical movement.  

footnotes 1.  Jesuit technique and a secret sign of their involvement according to Dr. Rivera, ex-Jesuit priest. 2. BLACK NIGHT, BLACK SNOW, by Salsibury, pub. by Doubleday & Co. Garden City, N.Y. page 593, copyrighted 1978 3. Ibid, pgs. 593, 594


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

You are about to learn of an amazing story - what happens next with be nothing short of astounding!    Wait until you read about this!  You will truly be amazed at the outcome here! 

Page 15 - The Godfathers - by Jack Chick publications - testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera:

Dr. Rivera:  We were told that when the Red Army was closing in to kill the old chief Patriarch, he greeted them with open arms, and cried.........

Comrades, at last you have come.  We have been waiting for you.  We've been holding the Czar's gold for you........my dear Comrades.  


  The Communist's response was:   Gold?  For us?   

The Communists were stunned at what he said.  They put down their weapons and accepted the gold, the Patriarch's friendship and ordered the killing of the Orthodox priests, nuns, and monks _stopped immediately._

The Orthodox Church was saved.  The Communists not only got the Czar's gold, but kept the Pope's gold too!  The Pope's gold, which passed into Russia through Germany, was estimated to be worth $666,000,000.

When the Pope found out, he almost had a heart attack.  He had been betrayed by his own Communists!

The Vatican went wild with anger.  They had been double-crossed.  The Communists would pay for this crime, no matter what it would cost. 

God has periodically blocked the Vatican through the centuries.  This pattern will continue until she's finally destroyed.  (Rev.17:16,17) See page 4 - (Mohammad's doublecross) 

The Holy Office would soon be back in operation, like it was during the Spanish Inquisition, inflicting torture, death and revenge on its victims.  Only this time, along with the Jews and Protestants, the victims would include the Orthodox Church and the Communists of Russia. 

The Jesuits knew they could pull it off with another war.  

footnotes*  1. LEON TROSKY by Joel Carmichael, page 171, pub by St. Martin's press. 175 5th Ave. New York, NY 1975 also found in THE SEALED TRAIN by Michael Pearson, 1975 by G.P. PUtnam's Sons, New York, page 290
________
page 15


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 16 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of an Ex- Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera:

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  We learned in these sessions that because of her tremendous wealth, the Vatican can sway the economy of the world.  She can bring nations to their knees *with planned depressions.  *

Tim:  Even in the U.S.?  

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  *Of course!  *She did it in the past, and she'll do it again in the future. Tim, the Illuminati working in conjunction with the Opus Dei' along with key masons, is the financial arm of the Vatican.  Through them, the Vatican controls the world's wealth.  
______
footnotes 1 Los Angeles Times, Oct. 7, 1968 (Madrid UPI) 
_________________

Page 16 first part - Page 16 continues on next post.  Please read this again.  Read it again and again until it sinks in.  The Roman Catholic System is the anti-Christ system, a Satanic organization that has been behind World Wars, assassinations of presidents, kings, rulers of nations - this is not a church - this is an anti-Christ system that is moving towards taking control through a One World Government - One World Order.  There can be no communion between true Christians and the Roman Catholic Anti-Christ system - if you want to follow Christ you must come out of it, if you want to go to heaven -   have nothing to do with it.  Do not support it and warn others to have no part of it.  As the world is heading closer and closer towards the third World War we will once again find the old adage true - History repeats itself!  And a leopard does not change it's spots!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 16 continues of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications.

Rome has cleverly gotten those who are suspicious of a worldwide conspiracy going in all different directions.

*It's a tremendous smoke screen to keep the attention away from the Vatican.*

This is why so many books have been published exposing communism, the Trilateral commission, the C.F.R., the Rockefeller empire, Zionism, The Illuminati, Opus Dei, the Club of Rome, etc.  The tragic part is that most of the writers and their followers are blind to the fact *that Rome has created most of these organizations as well as the organizations fighting them.  It's a big game. *

*THE BIBLE SAYS:  "For all nations have drunk of the wine of the wrath of her fornication, and the kings of the earth have committed fornication with her, and the merchants of the earth are waxed rich through the abundance of her delicacies (Rev.18:3) *

*Dr. Alberto Rivera:   Let's go back to the preparations of World War II.  Just after the first world war, Germany was in a terrible depression.  Certain Pro-Catholic Jews were ordered by the Vatican to buy up the land from the broke and hungry Germans.*

*The money was supplied by the Vatican and the pro-Catholic Jews bought the land dirt cheap.  The Germans were desperate.  *

*At the right time the Jesuits would use this incident to stir up hatred against the orthodox Jews.  The battle cry would be that the Jews showed no mercy to the Germans when they stole their lands during the depression.  And now it was time to pay them back!  It was well planned. *

*_________*
*second half of page 16 *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 17 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera:

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  At the end of World War 1, when the allies signed the Treaty of Versailles in July, 1919....  They were so mad at the Vatican for starting the war that they refused to recognize them as a political power any more and kept them away from the conference table. 1

Even though Europe was in shambles, neither France was broken nor was the Orthodox Church in Serbia (Yugoslavia)   Young people in Germany and Italy didn't know which way to turn.  They were rebellious.  Inflation was ruining the country.  

picture of map of Germany, Spain, Vatican, Italy, on page 17 - Communists were organizing revolutionary groups.  The Jesuits moved on three fronts.  Pope Benedict XV died of poisoning in 1922, and Pope Pius XI took over.  




Pope Pius XI

The first front was Italy.  At this time, an unknown man appeared, strutting around, saying he was the new Caesar destined to rebuild the Roman Empire.  His name was Benito Mussolini. 

He was arrogant, ruthless, and vicious.  His little army of black shirts were nothing more than a group of thugs who beat all opponents into submission.  

The Black pope assigned a top Jesuit to work with Mussolini. 




Photo of Black Pope - Jesuit General
- Halke Von Ledochowski* 2

His priest and father confessor was a Jesuit named Venturi.  The Catholic vote, directed by the Vatican, swept Mussolini into power.  Pope XI called Mussolini, "The man whom providence allowed us to meet. 

footnotes

1.  The Secret History of the Jesuits page 122 2. The General of the Jesuits at this time was Halke Von Ledochowski.  3.  The Secret History of the Jesuits.  Edmond Paris page 126 
________
page 17 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

continuing to page 18 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications

To pay off the Vatican, Mussolini signed a concordat,1 making Roman Catholicism the only religion allowed in Italy and it's territories.  Mussolini re-established the temporal 2 power of the Pope, and gave the clergy complete power over the life of the nation.  3  

Italy became a major power under their Catholic fascist dictator, Mussolini.  He built a powerful modern day army and flexed his muscles by attacking Ethiopia.  Italy needed more land. 

The poor, bewildered Ethiopians didn't have a chance.  they fought valiantly with their spears and shields but Mussolini's air force cut them to shreds with machine guns, bombs and poisoned gas. 4

The Pope had blessed Mussolini's troops and Cardinal Archbishop of Milan, Alfredo Ildefonso Schuster (Jesuit), called this massacre of the blacks in Ethiopia, A CATHOLIC CRUSADE. 5

FOOTNOTES: 

1.  A compact between a national government and a religious group establishing terms of agreement concerning matters of mutual interest.  (Webster's Dictionary) 2. Worldly and Political power. 3. THE SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS PG 126
4. THE NEW ILLUSTRATED ENCYCLOPEDIA OF WORLD HISTORY PAGE 995 PUBLISHED BY HARRY N. ABRAMS, INC. N.Y. 1968 5. THE SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS BY EDMOND PARIS PAGE 130-131, PUBLISHED BY JACK CHICK PUBLICATIONS. 
_____________
PAGE 18


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 19 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications

By 1923,1 Germany was a mess.  Inflation was sky high,2 and money was worthless.  The German people were sick of war with all its death and misery.  They blamed the Kaiser for the whole thing and had him and his government thrown out of office.  The communists were fighting to take over.  

Scene depicted on page 19 with following dialogue - Man asks question: How many marks does it take to buy one American dollar? Another man answers:  About four trillion marks.  German couple weeping says:  Germany is ruined...I've lost everything!  The other man cries out....This won't even buy a loaf of bread!  

------depicted in cartoon form--------

The new government was very weak.  Some men wanted the German people to run their own governments like they did in France, and were attempting to make Germany a Republic.  The Pope was outraged.  The Republic was doomed to failure.  

*Two things the Vatican despises are Protestantism and Democracy.  *The Jesuits moved to stop this new Weimar Republic.  Two men destroyed it.  

One was Franz Von Papen. 





Photo: Franz Von Papen later being awarded the Cross by Hitler.  


The other was Pacelli, who would later become Pope Pius XII. 




Photo of Pacelli - Pope Pius XII

footnotes 1. Western World by Major 1966 by Frederick Muller page 865
2. THE SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS PAGE 127
3. THE SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS PAGE 18-129
4. THE SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS PAGE 138
___________
First part of page 19 and next post the conclusion of page 19...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Von Papen and Hitler working together - both men - Loyal Roman Catholics who served their Pope faithfully.  To the bitter end.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Von Pappen seated with Vatican leadership at the time - he served his black pope / Jesuit General faithfully.  A faithful Catholic agent of Rome.  Just like Adoph Hitler.


----------



## guno

Jeremiah said:


> Page 17 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera:
> 
> Dr. Alberto Rivera:  At the end of World War 1, when the allies signed the Treaty of Versailles in July, 1919....  They were so mad at the Vatican for starting the war that they refused to recognize them as a political power any more and kept them away from the conference table. 1
> 
> Even though Europe was in shambles, neither France was broken nor was the Orthodox Church in Serbia (Yugoslavia)   Young people in Germany and Italy didn't know which way to turn.  They were rebellious.  Inflation was ruining the country.
> 
> picture of map of Germany, Spain, Vatican, Italy, on page 17 - Communists were organizing revolutionary groups.  The Jesuits moved on three fronts.  Pope Benedict XV died of poisoning in 1922, and Pope Pius XI took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Pius XI
> 
> The first front was Italy.  At this time, an unknown man appeared, strutting around, saying he was the new Caesar destined to rebuild the Roman Empire.  His name was Benito Mussolini.
> 
> He was arrogant, ruthless, and vicious.  His little army of black shirts were nothing more than a group of thugs who beat all opponents into submission.
> 
> The Black pope assigned a top Jesuit to work with Mussolini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Black Pope - Jesuit General
> - Halke Von Ledochowski* 2
> 
> His priest and father confessor was a Jesuit named Venturi.  The Catholic vote, directed by the Vatican, swept Mussolini into power.  Pope XI called Mussolini, "The man whom providence allowed us to meet.
> 
> footnotes
> 
> 1.  The Secret History of the Jesuits page 122 2. The General of the Jesuits at this time was Halke Von Ledochowski.  3.  The Secret History of the Jesuits.  Edmond Paris page 126
> ________
> page 17 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications





Jeremiah said:


> Jesuits





Jeri aren't you afraid that the jesuits might come after you for posting this info about them


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Are you getting the picture now?  Good.  We will continue now with the second part of page 19 which opens with this...........

The stage was being set for Germany's new Roman Catholic star.  His name......

*ADOLPH HITLER. *
*



*
Faithful Roman Catholic - Servant of the Vatican of Rome.

*A Priest was busy writing a book for Hitler called "Mein Kampf" *
*



*
*The writer was a Jesuit father, Staempfle. This book was the master plan of the Jesuits for Hitler's take-over of Germany.  *

*Another inquisition was about to begin.  Instead of wearing Dominican robes, they were wearing Nazi uniforms.  Hitler's Brown Shirts (called the Nazi's) backed by the Vatican, used the same tactics of Mussolini, beating and bullying all opposition into submission, including Roman Catholics!*

*Bloody street battles between Roman Catholics who were Nazis and Roman Catholics who were communists took place.  The prize was Germany.  *

*Note- This political action by Roman Catholics is going on today in Poland as an experiment, also in Canada, El Salvador, Chili, and has been planned for the United States.  *
*____________*
*end of page 19*


----------



## guno

Jeri, you said you were born a catholic and baptized in that church, which means the vatican has a record of you. I am sure it must be in their master data base, aren't you concerned about that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 20 of the Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications:

Germany had become the second front for the Jesuits.  They built the Third Reich.  

First photo is of Hitler on page 20.




The Vatican's Faithful Catholic Servant,
Mass murderer of 6 1/2 Million Jews

Then photos of Goebbels




Goebbels  - faithful Catholic - Vicious Nazi War Criminal

, Von Papen




Franz Von Pappen, Faithful Catholic, Servant of the Vatican,
vicious nazi war criminal

, and Himmler.




Heinrich Himmler, Faithful Catholic, Servant of Vatican,
head of the Nazi party, SS - Vicious Nazi War Criminal

  Then a picture of Swastika.  





The symbol of this coming new inquisition was the Swastika ( a good old Masonic symbol) Hitler was the Vatican's choice.  He was destined to triumph.  Hitler and his associates all had something in common. 

They were all Roman Catholics and Dr. Rivera states that they all had Jewish blood in their veins, including Pacelli, the man who would later become Pope Pius XII.  When it became known that Pope Pius XI supported Hitler, the Roman Catholic vote swept Hitler into power in 1933.  

The world now faced a terrible machine called the Third Reich, in which the Roman Catholics would become masters.
__________
First part of page 20 second part in next post...........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Second half of page 20 of the Godfathers by Jack Chick publications.  First this photograph and then the identities of those present at this meeting.






click this picture once to enlarge the image - for better view

Like Italy, Germany signed a concordat with the Vatican in Rome, 1933.  

Signing the Concordat is Cardinal Pacelli (later to become Pope Pius XII)  By 1933 he was the Vatican Secretary of State.  Second from the left is Franz Von Papen, a sinister Nazi and devout Roman Catholic who was Hitler's ace diplomat and the Vatican's agent in helping to bring Hitler to power.  

Von Papen boasted to the world, "The Third Reich is the first power, which not only recognizes, but puts into practice, the high principles of the Papacy." 

(DER VOELKISCHER BEOBACHTER, JAN. 14,1934)  

Standing at the far right is the little - known Vatican prelate, Montini, later to become Pope Paul VI. 




POPE PAUL VI - (MONTINI)

footnotes 1. THE SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS BY PARIS PAGE 128
2. THE SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS PAGE 129
___________
page 20


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 21 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera

Spain became the third front.  Three presidents of the Spanish Republic, Niceto Alcala Zamera, Manuel Azana, and Juan Negrin ( *all Jesuit trained* ) had demanded five laws passed in Spain to block the Vatican's interference in the Spanish Republic. 

1. All Roman Catholic property to be nationalized.
2. All Roman Catholic Churches to be taxed.
3. No more schools in the hands of priests.
4. All schools, convents, and monasteries to be under the control of Spain.
5. To recognize the Protestant religion. 

This was a result of discovering bodies of babies under the convents.  (See ALBERTO pag. 12. Chick Publications)  It triggered a bloody Catholic war against the Vatican.  The Pope hired several divisions of Moslem mercenaries to fight under Franco (*a good Mason*) to kill all Roman Catholics, Jews and Protestants that opposed them.  Because a handful of Communists backed the Republic, the world was led to believe it was a communist revolution, thanks to the Vatican controlled press....to cover up the truth.  

The Pope excommunicated the heads of the Spanish Republic and declared spiritual war between the Holy See and Madrid.  Franco eventually became the Roman Catholic Dictator of Spain.  Franco's government was recognized August 3, 1937 by the Vatican, just 30 months before the Civil war ended.  

*So now the Jesuits had leaders for their three fronts.  These men became "DEFENDERS OF THE FAITH".  *

*HITLER*
*



*
*Faithful Roman Catholic who served the Vatican faithfully, mass murderer of 6 1/2 million Jews*

*, MUSSOLINI*
*



*
Benito Mussolini, Faithful Catholic and Servant of the Roman Catholic Vatican, brutal mass murderer. 
* AND FRANCO.  *
*



*
*Faithful Roman Catholic*
*servant of Vatican, cold blooded murderer.*

*Now the blood was ready to flow worldwide in a new holy war.  THE INQUISITION IS UNDER WAY AT LAST.  *


*___________*
*First part of page 21 with second part in next post.....*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 21 continued of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications: 

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  German Catholics, under orders, started joining Protestant churches. This was critical to pull off the diabolical plot that would affect the thinking of Jews for decades to come.  These undercover Roman Catholics worked hard to gain the acceptance and trust of Protestant pastors and their church members.  And when the anti-Jewish atrocities began........

These Catholic agents, *pretending to be Protestants, *publicly accused the Jews and turned them in to the Gestapo for export to death camps.  And so, even today, the Jews believe the Protestants turned them in and that the true Christians are their enemies.
______________
page 21  - 
note from me -I believe this is precisely what happened to Corrie Ten Boom who had hid the Jews with her family - they were turned in by a Catholic who had pretended to be Protestant - because they were trusted - they found out the locations of where the Protestant Christians were hiding the Jewish people / children / to save their lives.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 21 concludes - from The Godfathers - by Jack Chick publications: 

The Jesuits are masters of deceit.  The Vatican took over 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews, and hid them under the hills of the Vatican for the duration of the war.  WHY?  *Just in case Hitler lost. *

*The Vatican always covers itself in case its plans should backfire.  This way, they could proclaim to the world that they protected the Jews from Hitler! *

*WHAT A DIRTY VICIOUS GAME!*

*____________*
*PAGE 21*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 22 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick publications begins with: 

While Germany was busy building her war machine, the Jesuits were busy in the countries scheduled for Hitler's coming invasion. 

The Jesuits were building a 5th column in France, Belgium, etc. ( a 5th column is a secret army within a country ready to lay down their arms and do all they can to help the enemy capture their own nation.) The organization called *Catholic Action *in these countries was the 5th Column.  

In Belgium, the Jesuit priests, Picard, Arendt and Foucalt preached a fascist Hitlerite gospel, calling it a spritual renewal.  Thus preparing the way for the German tanks.

In France, *Catholic Action became the fifth column,*working under the name of the *National Catholic Federation. *The Jesuits told the Catholics that the Pope was behind Hitler and so they were ready to serve the Catholic Nazi army when the time was right.  When France was invaded by German tanks, she fell in about 30 days, *thanks to Catholic Action.  *
________
page 22


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 23  of The God Fathers by Jack Chick publications.  Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera.

Pope Pius XI died February 10,1939.  It was another mysterious death. 1 Pius XII came into power praying for a Nazi victory. 




Pope Pius XII -  (Pacelli)


Hitler started his smashing attacks in Europe, and World War II exploded.   Germany, Italy and Japan 2 fought the world, and millions were killed, wounded, and maimed.   For six long, bloody years, the war kept on.  

Dr. Rivera (ex-Jesuit) believes that one of Hitler's greatest sources of military intelligence came through the Vatican *via the Roman Catholic confessionals all over the world!*

*_____________*
*First part of page 23
____________
This picture of this pope - he was in another photo with Von Papen, the Faithful Roman Catholic Nazi - this Pope Pius XII was a true son of Hell.  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Continuing page 23 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications

The German Secret Service, or Gestapo, had been constituted by Heinrich Himmler, according to the principles of the Jesuit Order. 3 Hitler told his friends, I can see Himmler as our Ignatius Loyola.  




HEINRICH HIMMLER - FAITHFUL CATHOLIC
HITLER'S "IGNATIUS LOYOLA" - HEAD OF THE 
NAZI PARTY SS - VICIOUS WAR CRIMINAL

Many Roman Catholic priests wore the black uniform of the secret service. 4 The Jesuit Father Himmler (Heinrich Himmler's Uncle) was one of the superior officers.  


It was mainly through this organization that 6 1/2 million Jews suffered torture and death.  
*The inquisition was in full swing.  *

*Bible believing protestants, who prayed for the Jews and tried to help, also went into the concentration camps.  In Yugoslavia, "The Separated Brethren," the Greek Orthodox Church members (called the Serbians), were slaughtered by the dreaded "Ustachi's" *6 *A Catholic group lead by the Jesuits.  *
*
The monstrous tortures and massacres 7 they inflicted upon their victims were almost unprintable.  Many priests were members of the Catholic "USTACHI" killer squads.  

After the war, Andrija Artukovic fled the USA after murrdering over 1 million people,(mostly Orthodox Church members)  Yugoslavia almost got Artukovic back to pay for his crimes, but thanks to the Roman Catholic Insitution ( CARDINAL SPELLMAN)  the Catholic controlled U.S. Immigration Service and U.S. Intelligence Services, they blocked his extradition back to Yugoslavia. 

The Godfather, Pope Pius XII was very pleased.  These enemies of the Vatican were paying a terrible price for not bowing down to his holiness.

____________
page 23 
footnotes 1. THE VATICAN MOSCOW WASHINGTON ALLIANCE BY AVRO MANHATTAN 1982

2. THE VATICAN IN WORLD POLITICANS BY MANHATTAN PAGE 143
3. THE PSYCHOPATHIC GOD ADOLPH HITLER BY WAIT PAGE 32
4. SECRET HISTORY OF THE JESUITS, BY PARIS PAGE 167
5. IBID PAG 168
6. IBID PAGE 143- 148
7. RAVENING WOLVES BY MONICA FARRELL PAGE 44
8.  QUOTE FROM THE FILM ALIVE AND WELL IN THE USA VIEWED APRIL 29, 1981 CHANNEL KTLA 8 P.M. LOS ANGELES PRODUCED BY WORLD IN ACTION*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 24 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications:

Augustin Cardinal Bea who gave his briefing of what happened before, during and after World War II. (As a Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera was privileged with these learning these secrets) 

As the war was coming to a close, the Soviet Army (supplied with weapons by America) hit from the East while the allies had pushed into Germany, crushing Hitler's army. 

In response to a secret request by Hitler, General Franco sent his famous Blue Army, made up mostly of basque soldiers, to Germany. An entire division was moved by train through the allied lines. It had Vatican flags. The allies were told its mission was to save nuns, priests and monks from being killed. 

The Blue Army fought with the Germans, defending Berlin. When Adolph Hitler knew he had lost, he committed suicide and Admiral Karl Doenitz (a good Roman Catholic) took command of the Nazi Army.

Instead of returning the Blue Army to Spain as the Nazis had promised, Admiral Deoenitz put Germany's gold on that train and sent it to Switzerland to be put in the Swiss Banks by the Vatican. The Blue Army had been betrayed. Most of the survivors ended up in Russian prisons. 
Americans were told the gold train passing through their lines was a "MERCY TRAIN" from the Pope, carrying medical supplies to the wounded. When they saw the Pope's flags, it passed without inspection. 

The very few ragged Blue Army survivors who got back to Spain were either shot or placed in insane asylums to make sure the true story about Germany's gold was kept secret from the world. 

But the special officers in the Blue Army who were part of the conspiracy returned in glory and were well rewarded for their effort. 
footnotes: 
*The Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris. 
___________
page 24


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Conclusion to page 24 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications:

 Germany surrendered May 8, 1945. Europe was in ruins. The Whore of Revelation 17 was in trouble again. Her one child ( The Nazi Party) which Pope Pius XII backed, had fallen. Her other child (Communism) which she hated, was the winner. The Jesuits, always prepared for reversals, had set up the following precautionary measures in case they lost World War II. 

1. Make everybody believe the Vatican had nothing to do with the war, and in time convince the world the Holocaust never happened.

2. Make sure the rebellious priests, nuns and monks were interned in concentration camps, so they could convince the world that they, too, were persecuted.

3. They ordered Catholic families and priests to protect the Jews in their homes, so in the future it could make good public relations material for films, books, etc, NOTE: Those Jews had already been converted to Catholicism. 

4. Put on a new face by setting up Vatican Council II.

5. Set up a Communist Pope from behind the Iron Curtain to please the Communists and try to convert them to Catholicism....to fulfill their prophecy of "Fatima" in which Pope Pius XII was so deeply involved.
(NOTE* Pope Francis is a Jesuit - with deep Communist ties - he is the one the Communists and liberal left have embraced now) 
AND ROME WAS RIGHT ON SCHEDULE IN 1981.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 25 of The Godfather - By Jack Chick Publications - 

*Adolph Hitler, son of the Roman Catholic Church, died while defending Christianity. (this is a lie but watch what the Vatican does with this.......)*

*This is what they published in the Spanish press on the day of Hitler's death. *

*Adolph Hitler, son of the Roman Catholic Church, died while defending Christianity. It is therefore understandable that words cannot be found to lament over his death, when so many were found to exalt his life. Over his mortal remains stands his victorious moral figure. With the palm of the martyr, God gives Hitler the laurels of victory ( published in the Spanish press the day Hitler died)*

*The funeral oration of the Nazi chief, a challenge to the victorious allies, is voiced by the Holy See itself, under the cover of Franco's press. It is a communique of the Vatican via Madrid. *

*See the Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris page 163*

*The "Mother of Harlots" has been forced by world opinion to make a vague apology for the failure of those sons and daughters of the church who promoted the holocaust. Many Jewish leaders didn't buy it, pointing to centuries of persecution that created an atmosphere that ultimately led to the holocaust. *

*The Vatican has made some steps to recognize Israel as a nation, yet continues to pressure "internationalization" of Jerusalem. *

*God help us if the United States ever signs a concordat with the Vatican. Catholicism would be the only recognized religion in the United States and it would be you and your children appearing in the pictures ( as seen in holocaust museums) Dr. Rivera the ex - Jesuit has stated that negotiations are under way to bring that to pass. *
footnotes
*See the Secret History of the Jesuits and also Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications.*
*___________*
*page 25*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

First part of page 26 of the Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications:

The religious machine of today is very, very old.  It started after Noah's flood.  Satan used two key people, Nimrod and his wife, Semiramis, to originate this worldwide occult religion in the city of Babylon.

After Nimrod's death, Semiramis had a son, Tammuz and claimed he was Nimrod reincarnated. 




Note the right hand sign that Tammuz makes -
identical to the two finger hand sign of 
the Roman Catholic pope - very significant -

This "Nimrod" (Tammuz) married his mother, and after his death, Semiramis claimed he had become the sun god "Baal."  Some of the names give him were Sol, Asshur, Attis, Adonis, Horus, etc.  The system made her into a goddess.  Semiramis also ended up with many names throughout the centuries, like Isis (in Egypt) Venus, and the Queen of Heaven.  Just like the religious system of today, it was linked to worldwide politics.

See page 15 Crusaders Vol. 9 Angel of Light See also Babylon religion 2006 by Daniels and The Two Babylons 1858 by Hislop, available from Chick Publications.  

Here is the link today.  It is found in the Obelisk which is a four sided pillar facing the 4 corners of the earth.  At its peak is a pyramid.  It represents a combination of both religious and political pwer worldwide. It appears in Egypt, in teh U.S., (Washington's Monument and in the Vatican.  To the Jesuits, Masons, and the Illuminati it secretly stands for One World Government.  The "obelisk" is occultic.  It represents the sun god "Baal."  It also represents life through sex.  It is the phallic symbol (male organ)  






obelisk at Vatican




obelisk - Washington monument





freemason obelisk





Obelisk in Egypt 
____________
first part of page 26


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Conclusion of page 26 from The Godfathers by Jack Chick publications - testimony of Ex - Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera

Dr. Rivera explains that when he was under the extreme oath of the Jesuits, he was told that a secret sign was to be given to the Jesuits worldwide when the ecumenical movement had successfully wiped out protestantism.  In preparation for the signing of a concordat between the Vatican and the the U.S.  The sign was to be when a president of the U.S. took his oath of office facing an obelisk.  For the first time in U.S. history, the swearing in ceremonies were moved to the West front of the Capitol, and President Reagan faced the Washington Monument.  This happened Jan. 20,1981.  Was the President aware of this?  We don't know.  

Let's go back in history to the time of Jesus, Satan had a death grip on humanity, Baal worship had covered the world and even infiltrated Jewish religion. It was at this time in history the Creator of the Universe left heaven to come to this planet and be born in Bethlehem. 
___________
* footnote - Newsweek Jan 26, 1981 page 32


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

We will now finish this series (and begin the next one - called The Four Horsemen - the testimony of ex - Jesuit - Alberto Rivera) after we close with these final words from the part three series we are reading now - The Godfathers.  First we go all the way back to the beginning to learn where we are at right now ( which anyone will confirm is the proper order to understand a matter fully)  and then we will move into an even deeper study of who the Jesuits are, how the Vatican came to such power, their actual involvement with WWI and WWII and Bible prophecy which confirms they are the one behind planning WWIII - also  what they are presently planning against the United States of America - such as the disarming of American citizens (and more) -  and on an even grander scale - the world.  Here is page 27 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick publications.  

God the Holy Spirit came upon the virgin Mary and she conceived.* God had taken the form of flesh and was born on this planet as a baby boy.  
Matthew 1:18-20

The Bible says: He was in the world, and the world was made by him and the world knew him not. 
John 1:10

*But Satan knew who he was, and was outraged. 
Luke 4:41 

Jesus was his deadliest enemy, because it was Jesus Christ who threw Satan out of heaven.  
Luke 10:18, 
Isaiah 14:12,15,16

When Jesus was about two years old, He was rushed away to Egypt just hours before King Herod's troops stormed into Bethlehem and murdered all the babies.  
Matthew 2:13-16

When Jesus was 30 years old, just before He began his public ministry, He was introduced to the world in a very strange way, by a prophet of God named John the Baptist.  John said, Behold the lamb of God that taketh away the sin of the world.  Why was  he called the Lamb of God?  We have to go back to Bible history to the time of Moses to find out. 
(Exodus 12:1-5) 

Back when the Israelites had become the slaves of Egypt and were building pyramids under Egyptian whips.. God brought Moses up as His great prophet to lead the children of Israel out of the land of Egypt into the promised land.  Moses asked Pharaoh to let his people go.  Pharaoh refused!  So God sent plagues against Egypt to destroy its power.  The last plague was the hardest hitting of all..... the firstborn in every home in Egypt was to die.*  
The ONLY way to save the firstborn was to kill a lamb and put it's blood over the door posts. 
Exodus 12:22 

When the destroyer saw the blood on the door posts, he would pass over and not kill the firstborn in that house.  
Exodus 12:23

All the children of Israel put the blood of the lamb on their door posts.  That night, the destroying angel passed through Egypt. 
Exodus 12:23  

When he saw the blood on the house, he passed over it. But the others he killed without mercy, from the firstborn of Pharaoh down to the poorest Egyptian family.  The Egyptians were scared to death of Moses and his God.  Pharaoh ordered Moses to take the children of Israel out of Egypt.   This event is called the PASSOVER.  

When the children of Israel left Egypt, God gave Moses instructions to set up a way of life for his people. The Lord insisted the lamb be sacrificed to cover the sins of individuals.   For centuries, animal sacrifices were part of Jewish religious services. 

The Bible says that without the shedding of blood there is no remission (no release from guilt or penalty) of sins.  
Hebrews 9:22

God made it clear that it is appointed for men to die once, but after death, the judgment.  
Hebrews 9:27

As it is written, there in none righteous, no, not one.
Romans 3:10.

So Jesus came to earth for three major reasons. 
ONE:  To make a way for us to go to heaven. 
Hebrews 9:12,24,28 
Our sins can be forgiven because of His gift of love.
Romans 5:5,8 

TWO:  To destroy the works of darkness in the form of a religious system. 
1 John 3:8 

THREE:  To fulfill prophecy, He came as Israel's Messiah, and the Savior of the world. 
John 1:11-13   

Nobody trusted anybody.  Israel hated the Romans who controlled their country, but Jesus taught them a new way of life.  
He said, Bless them that curse you.  Do good to them that hate you.  And love your neighbor as yourself. 
Luke 6:27,28 
Jesus astonished the multitudes with His teaching.  Thousands heard his message but only a handful followed him.  
Matt. 7:26,29 
John 8:30,31

The religious leaders controlled the people and had become rich.   They ALL professed to love God.  It was a very profitable business.  

Scene depicting Jesus with a whip of cords in the temple:  You make my Father's house a house of merchandise!  When Jesus drove the money-changers out of the great temple in Jerusalem, it was war with the religious leaders.  

Jesus always confronts the enemy.  He never sat down and had friendly dialogue with them.  

(Next scene depicts Jesus rebuking religious leaders ) Jesus said to them:  You hypocrites!  You generation of vipers!  (snakes)  He knew Satan controlled these religious leaders, and that they were destroying people instead of bringing them closer to God. 

They set Him up on phony charges and had the Lord Jesus arrested.  The religious machine found Him guilty. 
(They violated 18 Jewish laws to do it)  

He was abused, cut to shreds by a cat - o - nine tails * cursed, and His beard plucked off.  He was spit upon and laughed at, and sentenced to die. He was executed by one of the most painful deaths known to man.... CRUCIFIXION.

Who was Jesus?  The Bible tells us He is the Creator of the Universe. He is the God of the Old Testament, the Lamb of God.  He is the Great God Almighty who will judge all who die in their sins at the "Great White Throne Judgment" 
(Rev.20:11-15)  

He will also judge Christians at the Judgment seat of Christ.
(1 Corinthians 5:10) 

He was the only perfect man to ever walk this earth.  He is the SAVIOR OF THE WORLD. *  Satan was thrilled to death to see his enemy tortured and crucified.  The angels of heaven were horrified to see what happened to their leader and Creator. footnotes * 1 John 3:5 * See the Gift By Jack Chick publications 

The bible says the blood of bulls, goats and lambs couldn't wash away the sins of man.  All mankind was lost.  The son (being God himself) came to earth to become the one great sacrifice for mankind.  This awesome act was to be done ONLY ONCE in history. 
(Hebrews 10:4,9,14)  
* 1 Timothy 3:16


For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten Son that whosoever believeth in him should not perish but have everlasting life. John 3:16*

*This terrible sacrifice was the only one acceptable to God, the Father....... NEVER TO BE REPEATED AGAIN.  *

*Jesus became the Passover Lamb.  He shed His innocent blood for you.  Those who commit their lives to Him and follow His teachings are covered with that blood, and on the day of judgment, God will see the blood and not their sins.  They will miss the wrath of God and enter into heaven.  *

*As soon as he died, the veil in the Jewish temple was ripped from top to bottom.  *
*Matt. 27:51*

*God showed Israel that the system of the sacrifice of animals had ended.  Christ had fulfilled the law.  Jesus was the perfect and final sacrifice.*

*Three days later, Jesus rose from the dead and was seen by over 500 witnesses.  He was caught up into heaven to sit next to God, the Father.  *
*1 Corinthians 15:3-8*

*Satan used religious leaders to push political leaders, and the children of Israel to reject their Messiah and Savior. *
*(Matt.27:1,2,20) *
*(Luke 23:12)  *

*The sacrifice of animals continued, which was blasphemy in the eyes of God and an insult to Christ.*

*  Titus, the Roman general, attacked in Jerusalem in 70 A.D. and destroyed the great Jewish temple.  The sacrifices ceased and the Jews were scattered across the earth.  *

*Satan was quick to form the Roman Catholic Institution out of Baal Worship.  He would see to it that a deadlier type of sacrifice would be invented in order to put millions into hell.  *

_THIS IS STILL HAPPENING TODAY!_

_PAGES 27,28,29,30 OF THE GODFATHERS BY JACK CHICK PUBLICATIONS.  _

_NEXT WE SEE JUST HOW ROMAN CATHOLICISM CAME TO BE INVENTED!  PAGE 31 IS NEXT._


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 31 of the Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera.

Satan, using a combination of Jewish and Pagan religious rites, developed the Roman Catholic Mass, which keeps repeating Christ's sacrifice on the cross over and over again.  The Lord's supper was replaced by this *deadly counterfeit.*

During Mass, the priest magically turns the wafer into the body, blood and soul and divinity of Christ.  Who gave him this power?  The boys in religious costumes in the Vatican.  Then Roman Catholics are ordered to worship this wafer because it has become God Himself.  Failing to do so means the Catholic is damned.  Big joke?  *No.  They are deadly serious!*

*Canon 1, Council of Trent, 1563:  "If anyone shall deny that the body and blood, together with the soul and divinity of our Lord Jesus Christ, and therefore entire Christ, are truly, really and substantially contained in the sacrament of the most Holy Eucharist, and say that He is only in it as a sign, or in a figure - let him be accursed!  (Damned)" (Ratified Vatican II Council, 1963)  IT'S STILL IN EFFECT!*

*Millions were murdered in the past because they rejected the "Mass" and many more will die in the future.  God help the Protestant or Jew when his country goes Roman Catholic.  *

*After World War II, Pope Pius XII refused to embrace the Vatican's other "Child", Communism and was removed.   Pope John XXIII came into power and established the Vatican II Council, which almost destroyed Protestantism in the U.S. and Europe by winning everyone over through love and kisses.  *

*



*
POPE JOHN XXIII 
*Pope John XXIII backed and protected his favorite boy in the Western Hemisphere.  He is Fidel Castro, champion of the down-trodden masses, a faithful Catholic and a well trained Jesuit under oath. *
*



*
*FIDEL CASTRO, SON OF THE ROMAN CATHOLIC VATICAN, FAITHFUL CATHOLIC, COMMUNIST DICTATOR*

*Woe to anyone who messes with Fidel.  The Godfathers back him 100% including the beloved communist Pope from Poland.  *

*The KKK, formed by the Roman Catholic Confederate Army officers after the Civil War and led by Jesuits, is growing stronger every day.  This branch of masonry was established for three reasons. *

*1.  Because the KKK calls itself Protestant and claims to hate the Jews, Catholics, and blacks.  It destroys the image of the true Bible - Believing Christians who are trying to win these people through love.  *

*2.  The KKK pulls the Catholics together for their own protection.*

*3.  It makes the blacks suspicious of the Protestants and drives them into the arms of the Vatican, and the new army of black Jesuits who are recruiting them across the United States. *

*THE KKK IS ANOTHER MASTERPIECE OF THE JESUITS. *


*_________________*
*PAGE 31*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Photographs of Jesuit trained Fidel Castro with the Popes of Rome:





Castro meets with this one..........





and this one...........





a gift for Castro from the Pope............






and this one!  ...........





And the picture that is worth a thousand words...............or more.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The last page of The Godfathers is a summation of the Roman Catholic Institution and the various groups which have been founded by them, exploited by them, deceived by them, betrayed by them, destroyed by them and used by them to murder millions of people throughout the world.  This is from the book The Godfathers page 32 by Jack Chick publications.


And so, for the last 1600 years, Satan has almost destroyed everybody through the Roman Catholic Institution.  Millions of Catholics and others died in World War I and II, for what?  Just to give more power to the Vatican.  *They play games and millions die for it.*








*The poor Nazis have been betrayed.  This group growing in the United States is nothing more than "Catholic Action", led by the Jesuits.  NOTE:  As incredible as it seems, some Jews who converted to Catholicism have actually joined the American Nazi Party.








The poor Ku Kux Klanners have been betrayed, not  realizing they have played into the hands of the Jesuits.  And this is one of the minor children of the Whore.  






The poor orthodox Church goers, slaughtered by the Crusaders and the Pope's killer squads, The Ustachi, have now bowed down to the new communist pope and are in his camp.  They, too, have been betrayed. 






The poor Masons have been betrayed.  They didn't even know that Pope Pius XII was a good Mason.  They will never believe they too, are children of the Whore, and are controlled at the top by the Black Pope.  






The poor Communists have been betrayed.  They are simply a branch of the Roman Catholic Institution - the bully for the Vatican.  They are the muscle, looking for a utopia on earth.  But they'll be destroyed by Christ when they attack Israel, on orders from the Pope. 







Israel has also been betrayed.  They are now making friends with their deadliest enemy, the Vatican, who slaughtered them in the past and will almost completely annihilate them before the Lord returns. See Zechariah 13:5  






Thanks to their leaders, the poor Protestants now love the Pope, and many more are in fellowship with the Whore of Rev. 17.  The Bible says, What?  Know ye not that he which is joined with a harlot is one body?  For two, saith he, shall be one flesh. 
1 Corinthians 6:16  
No wonder they don't speak out against the Vatican. Ephesians 5:11,12







And worst of all, the precious Roman Catholics have been betrayed by a SLICK PRESENTATION OF BAAL WORSHIP dressed up to look like Christianity.  Their popes are only men.  Their priests and nuns are only people, and the Vatican is only a temple of SATAN, taking millions to hell by giving them a false Gospel, a false Christ and another Spirit.  May God help them to have the strength to come out of her.
Galatians 1:8-9 
II Corinthians 11:1-4

___________
First half of page 32 of The Godfathers - Footnotes to be listed on final half coming up.  

*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

In closing on the latter half of page 32 the following - from The Godfathers - by Jack Chick publications.  testimony of an ex - Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera:


*Not too long ago, great men of God believed the Pope was an Anti-Christ. 1  They were Wycliffe, Luther, Calvin, Tyndale, Knox, Sir Isaac Newton, Fox, Wesley, Finney, Moody, Spurgeon.  Could they be right?  

Let's see what the popes say about themselves.






"We declare, assert, define, and pronounce:  to be subject to the Roman Pontiff is to every human creature altogether necessary for salvation..."  Pope Boniface VIII 2

*




*"We hold upon this earth the place of Almighty God..."*
*Pope Leo XIII*


*"I am but all in all and above all, so that God, Himself and I, the Vicar of God, have but one consistory, and I am able to do ALMOST ALL THAT GOD CAN DO.... What so therefore, can you make out of me but God?*
*Pope Nicholas 4
*
*There you have it!  The popes admitted they were anti-Christs.  NOW.......who will you serve?  You must choose....CHRIST?  OR THE VATICAN?   *

*_____________*
*FOOTNOTES:
*
*1  A FALSE CHRIST- WEBSTERS NEW COLLEGIATE DICTIONARY 1974 *
*2. POPE BONIFACE VIII IN BULL UNAM SANCTAM 3. POPE LEO XIII SEE THE GREAT ENCYCLICAL LETTERS OF LEO XIII.  4. POPE NICHOLAS, FROM ANTICHRIST IAN PAISLEY SEE DECRETALES COMINI GREGORIL PAPAE LX  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Here is an image of the last pope mentioned in post # 217, Pope Nicholas, who also proclaimed himself to be God.  He is called a "Saint" here.  So are we to believe he was God on earth and then became a saint after death?   Was he demoted?  Does anyone else see through this charade?  It's utter blasphemy!   It's like a bad wizard of oz movie!  Perhaps that is where they came up with the story?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

This series is called THE FOUR HORSEMEN  by Jack Chick Publications and  we begin with Dr. Rivera's personal testimony - as an ex-Jesuit - we will learn a great deal from him by the information he provides in this book - we begin with page 1 and the scene is from 60 A.D.  There is a believer in Jesus Christ being set up by a spy working for Nero - in Rome.  This is how the Romans were able to hunt down the early Christians.   Note the dialogue below. First scene:

60 A.D.

Early Christian:  Are you a visitor to Rome?  

Spy working for Nero:  Yes, I just arrived from Jerusalem. 

Early Christian:  Ahhh... I hear some exciting things are going on there.

Spy working for Nero:  Oh, yes, very exciting, But also dangerous..one has to be cautious. 

Early Christian:  I know, but I want to hear about it.  Let's talk behind my shop, it's very private.  No need to worry, my friend, it's safe back here. Uh, how was your trip from Jerusalem to Rome?  

Spy working for Nero:  Very enjoyable. (gasp!) 

Early Christian:  AHHH!  I was hoping you were a believer.  

Spy working for Nero:  I... I wasn't sure about you....  this is all so dangerous.  


Another spy looking in on two men:  Ahh, the trap is set.  

Caption - The deadly game to destroy the believers in Christ today - only more subtle.

Early Christian:  The brethren are meeting tonight. Come have fellowship with us. 

Spy working for Nero:  Is it safe, brother?


Early Christian:  Yes, we are very cautious.  We meet in the catacombs.  Be here at sunset.  

THAT NIGHT

Early Christian:  This house is one of the secret entrances.  The catacombs are a series of tunnels under the city.  They go for miles.  Stay close by me. I don't want you to get lost. 

Early Christian continues.....This is the perfect place for our meeting.  Unless you knew the exact location, it would be impossible to find.  See this?  We have copied the scriptures all through the catacombs.  Many of our brethren have given their lives for Christ, but the Word of God gives us hope.  ( Christian shows the man he has trusted - the scriptures on the walls of the catacombs)  

Behind them are Romans about to hunt them down........ They entered here, Centurion!  Alright!  Follow me, men!  

There's another white stone.  They've gone this way ( Nero's spy leaves a trail for his soldiers to find them)  

Early Christian then enters area with many believers gathered in secret - he says:  We have a brother visiting from Jerusalem.  He will share with us about the work in Judea.  

SUDDENLY........

NOBODY MOVE!  YOU'RE ALL UNDER ARREST, IN THE NAME OF NERO!  STAND STILL YOU TRAITORS!  

EARLY CHRISTIAN speaking to Nero's spy:  I don't understand!  Gasp. You said it was safe!  I trusted you......now I'll be killed. You lied to me!  

Roman soldier....I think you dropped these stones, my friend....haw haw.....Nero will be proud of you.  

Nero's spy:  It was easy to gain his trust especially when he used the fish symbol to see if I was a believer.  

______
Prior to using the symbols, Christians would quote a random portion of Scripture.  If the other person could finish the passage, they knew he was a believer.  Nero had quite a problem.  his spies were studying the Scriptures in order to infiltrate the true believers, but as a result, many were getting saved.  Something had to be done.  So Nero's deep plants set the pattern of using "Christian" symbols as an alternative to using Scriptures for identification.  like this: 

next diagram shows the various symbols they used. fish symbol, rainbow symbol, dove symbol, bread symbol, grapes symbol.

*THIS WAS BETRAYAL BACK IN 60 A.D. - YOU WILL NOW SEE HOW WE ARE BEING BETRAYED TODAY.*
____________

page 1,2,3 of The Four Horsemen
____________
It is understandable why the Jesuits and Roman Vatican have tried so hard to discredit Dr. Alberto Rivera. He is most likely THE most valuable asset the Protestants have been given to understand what the enemies of Jesus Christ are up to at this hour (including their plot to destroy the USA)  and what they were involved in from the very beginning.  I thank God for Dr. Alberto Rivera and although he is now in heaven - the information he provided is needed more desperately by the church than at any other hour in history.   No one has given us more information about the Anti-Christ Roman Catholic Institution and their Jesuit operatives then Dr. Rivera.  imo.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Before we move on to page 4 one comment I'd like to make.  What the Protestant Christians need now more than ever is a life separated unto God -living holy unto the LORD - no compromise with the world and no fellowship with wide road false Gospel Christians.  The Once saved always saved crowd that lives like the world, dresses like the world, uses Christian rock and roll music in their services, etc. Do not have anything to do with it.  Stay away from the Joseph Prince / Kenneth Copeland - Tony Palmer crowd that embraces the Roman Catholic anti-Christ system  (Tony Palmer is now dead and the Jesuits are raising up others to replace him)  - and have no fellowship with false Brethren - we need to keep ourselves reading the Word of God every day - have a strong prayer life and share the Gospel of Jesus Christ with a lost and dying world every day.  Do not have fellowship with false brethren - not even on a message board because they will be sure to seek you out - they want you to validate them as being a true follower of Jesus Christ.  If the Holy Spirit has already pointed out to you that they are not - that they are imposters - Jesuits - whatever - you'll have to ignore them and have no part of anything they say, do or write.  You can be sure these wolves in sheep's clothing know the scriptures because Satan knew the Scriptures and used them. So do not be deceived.   You're safety is in abiding in Jesus Christ and His Word abiding in you.  The closer you walk with Jesus Christ? The quicker you'll know a wolf when he shows up.   Be led by the Spirit of God.   We will move on to the next segment of Rivera's testimony now.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 4 of THE FOUR HORSEMEN by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera:

The Great Vatican II Council ..... 1963 - 1965
Was it a time of healing like the Vatican claims?

Pope John XXIII said, when he opened The Second Vatican Council, October, 1962......





Pope John XXIII:
"The whole world expects a step forward." *

Pope Paul VI closed the Vatican II council describing it as........ 





Pope Paul VI: "Among the greatest events of the church." *

THE VATICAN II COUNCIL brought forth a decree of ecumenism, committing Catholicism to work for Christian unity, for the first time in acknowledging Protestant bodies as churches that share God's grace and favor."  

Reports went out - in the press - A time of love and healing, and many changes.  The Vatican Council calls to modernize the Roman Catholic Church, comes to a triumphant end!  

While the world's eyes were focuses on the outward show of Vatican II Council, within the system, things had not changed.  
*A Catholic girls school near Los Angeles 1965*

*Nun announces to her classroom:  Anybody who is not a Catholic is a heretic!  And God doesn't want heretics on the earth because they try to destroy the Holy Mother Church!  It is not a sin to kill heretics, because it is God's way of removing them from the earth. ** *

*The young Catholic adults of today who were exposed to this programming technique back in the 1960's have had these seeds planted in their minds in preparation for the "final purification." *

*FOOTNOTES: *
**Time Special Anniversary Issue Oct. 5, 1983 pg 88 ** This is the teaching of the Council of Trent which the Vatican II Council NEVER CHANGED.  *
*____________________*
*PAGE 4 OF THE FOUR HORSEMEN BY JACK CHICK PUBLICATIONS*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 5 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick publications

Immediately following the Vatican II Council, Pedro Arrupe, the Superior General of the Society of Jesus (the "Black Pope") assembled key Jesuits under the Extreme Oath. 




Pedro Arrupe 


  A midnight mass with all the regional Jesuit Generals from around the world....plus the members of the Congregation of the Holy Office (Office of the Inquisition).  

NOTE:  Holy office:  "As a tribunal, it judges all heresy and all offenses leading to a suspicion of heresy.  Its members are bound to the strictest secrecy, called the Secret of the Holy Office." ** 

Upon command from their Superior General, the Jesuits reaffirmed their horrible oath.

All the Jesuits are kneeling and affirm their pledge:  I will when opportunity presents itself, make war secretly and openly against all heretics, Protestants.... ***

Ex- Jesuit Alberto Rivera attended this meeting.  

The Jesuits assembled to hear these earth-shaking words from their Superior General.  

Superior Jesuit General Pedro Arrupe:  It is time for the new and final purification of the Church in preparation for the New Age kingdom. 

NOTE:  Arrupe used "purification" as a key word to describe purging (or extermination) of all those who are unfaithful to the pope.  

Without really knowing it, he had signaled the beginning of the final prophetic act that would destroy the entire Roman Catholic System and those who remain in it.  

____________
footnotes- *  Newsweek, Nov. 9, 1981.   ** Modern Catholic Dictionary, by John A. Hardon, S.J. copyright 1980.  *** For a more complete copy of the oath, see Double Cross, published by Jack Chick publications.  
_______________


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The information you are about to learn is going to utterly amaze you - so get ready and brace yourselves for what you are about to learn in these next pages!!!!
The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Albero Rivera. 

*The Catholic system believes itself to the fulfillment of the "divine commission" of the four horsemen of Revelation, Chapter 6 in which they bring about a one world church and a one world government under the papacy........to usher in the Millennial Kingdom. *

*The world has been deceived.  the Vatican II Council has been nothing but a big act, a massive cover up to hide their plans to gain world control.  *

*The Jesuit Superior General, Arrupe, had just set into operation stage one of the greatest inquisition of all times under the leadership of his Jesuits.  After this meeting, Dr. Rivera was given this order:  Monsignor, you have been authorized to take this group of brothers to the underground chambers to study the methods of Nero, Constantine, Dominic and Loyola......   to acquaint yourselves with the methods of penetration, infiltration, and extermination approved by our Holy Mother Church.   *

*Dr. Rivera:  I led the Jesuits down into the underground tunnels.....which fanned out for miles in all directions three stories beneath the Vatican.... This is their nerve center.  *

*Information has been stored in their underground tunnels for centuries, from the darkest secrets of history up to the secrets of the most sophisticated weapons of the 20th century, gathered from all nations and supplied by Roman Catholics working in all type of departments in governments worldwide.  *




*Input from confessionals pours in from even the remotest parts of the world... giving the Vatican a constant flow of information on social, religious, military, political, educational, and intelligence matters.  *

*Intelligence reports pour in from key Roman Catholics working within the FBI, CIA, KGB, and all agencies around the globe.  *

*The Intelligence agency of the Vatican is second to none.  Why would the Catholics do this?  *

*Every confirmed Catholic has a dual citizenship.  He is an active citizen of two countries.  *

*"One who has been baptized becomes a member of the Church and is subject to its laws but Confirmation makes him a soldier in the army of Jesus Christ.....He becomes a citizen of the Church, able to assume the responsibility of that citizenship and to defend his faith against its enemies." * *

*The Vatican is a government with its own money, Secretary of State and ambassadors.  It is a recognized nation, just like Germany, France, etc.  A good Catholic's first loyalty is to the Vatican.  *

*** A Practical Catholic Dictionary, page 67 by Jessie Corrigan Pegis, 1957, Published by Hanover House. *
*_______________*
*page 6, 7 - page 8 coming up......*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Now before we move on to page 8 - this is just a review of what we already know about the Jesuits - they sent their agents into the protestant and orthodox churches pretending to be "one of them" in order to cause them to unite with the Roman Catholic Institution and accept the title Catholic and their submission to the Pope of Rome.   In this video we find "Bishop Tony Palmer" falsely recounting the history of the Protestant Reformation - claiming it was all about "one man - Luther", attempting to deceive the Protestants in the the audience and twisting Scripture in order to trick the people into believing / accepting the Roman Catholic Institution as a true church even as "the Church" when we know by church history they have been the enemies of Jesus Christ since day one.

Here then is the agent of the Jesuits and friend of Pope Francis on his mission with a message from the Pope - the Protest is over - you are now all Catholics.  His message is very subtle, crafty and SATANIC.  Listen to this:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

And after selling his soul to the devil and becoming an agent of Rome and for the Jesuits, Bishop Tony Palmer, a son of Satan, receives his reward.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 8 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications - begins with this shocking information:

The following was written regarding one of John Paul II's trips to England.  

"Neither in England nor in Ireland will the Roman Catholics obey the law, that is, the law of the Imperial Parliament.  They have, or are likely to have, before them two things called laws, which unhappily (or happily) contradict each other.  Both cannot be obeyed, and both cannot be disobeyed.  One of them is the law of God, the other is not the law at all... of these two things we need hardly say which will be obeyed and which disobeyed.  The law of God that is the pope's command will be or rather has been and is being carried into effect, the parliamentary lie will be spit upon and trampled under foot and treated as all honest men treat a lie that is rigorously disobeyed."

 




Photograph of the Queen & John Paul II - same exact photo on page 8 - The Tablet - 

The Tablet, ( a Roman Catholic publication in England) spelled out the attitude- the official attitude of the Roman Catholic Church to the laws and constitution of the country (England) on the jurisdiction of the pope.   

"Reiterating the same Roman Catholic teaching, the Catholic Vindicator said: "Rather than that our loyalty to the Holy Apostolic See should be in the least degree tarnished let ten thousand kings and queens perish, that is let them be deposed from their thrones and become mere individuals.... when the Pope and the Queen are placed in antagonism to each other, as has been done lately, and it is intimated that Her Majesty would not accept a "divided allegiance", we are compelled to say plainly which allegiance we consider the most important, and we would not hesitate to tell the Queen to her face that she must either be content with a "divided allegiance" or none at all......Let us never forget that whatever her boasted authority may be, it is as _nothing, and less than nothing _compared to the Vicar of Christ."

THIS CLEARLY ILLUSTRATES THAT THE LOYALTIES OF A GOOD ROMAN CATHOLIC LIE WITH THE POPE. 

footnote: 
* No Pope here by Ian R.K. Paisley 1982 published by Martyrs Memorial publication, Belfast, N.Ireland
______

page 8
______
comment - once again we can see the pattern and the teaching the Vatican indoctrinated Muhammad & later with other Islamic leaders - on how to usurp the authority of any King, Queen, president or Ruler - Shariah Law, etc. / please note the expression on the Queen's face - she does not appear to be too happy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 9 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick publications... 
in this segment Dr. Alberto Rivera - the ex- Jesuit -  will reveal what he discovered in the underground files of the Vatican.  What you are about to learn will stun you to! Stay tuned for .......
*Back to the Underground files*

*Dr. Alberto Rivera brings those Jesuit brothers he was ordered to bring down to the underground files in Vatican. Now he is standing in front of a wall full of files.  *

*Dr. Alberto Rivera:   In this section are all the files on Nero.  You'll find it fascinating reading.  *

*__________*
*Dr. Alberto Rivera:  During the nights that followed, the doorkeeper allowed me to enter the underground chamber on my own.  I bribed him with promises I never intended to keep.  I studied the Inquisitions, the discovery of America, and the concordats of governments with the Vatican.*

*I discovered that the methods of persecution used by Nero were very sophisticated.  He organized imitation Christian churches.  Many of them used Jewish Synagogues as a meeting place.  This was done to set up and trap the true believers.  *

*Christianity was a great threat because the true believers would not recognize Caesar as a god....   If this idea should gain popularity, the Caesars would lose control of the people.  *

*Under orders of Nero, his spies, pretending to be Christians, set fire to the city of Rome.  This was done to justify the persecutions and massacres of true believers in Christ.  Nero tried his own spies as though they were true Christians and he sacrificed them in the arenas.  Nero betrayed his own spies. *

*______________*
*page 9 *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

and now for the files on Constantine!  Page 10 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications

Dr. Alberto Rivera:  The files on Constantine revealed that for over 200 years, the Caesars were unable to destroy true Christianity.  Many of the spies were shaken when they saw that their efforts only drove true Christians deeper into the Word of God.. and they saw the Christians grow stronger.

Constantine followed the same pattern set up by Nero.  But the real Christians were on guard.  They could easily spot the phonies who didn't respect scripture.

To take advantage of the growing wave of Christianity and give his counterfeit churches credibility, Constantine lied to the world....  by saying he had become a Christian. ( he secretly worshiped the sun god "Sol" until his death. *   Over the years, these counterfeit churches set up by Nero, with their twisted concept of Christianity... eventually evolved into Catholicism.  

Constantine became their spiritual leader and their first pope.  He issued an edict of tolerance to draw true believers out of hiding.... But only those that accepted *his *form of "Christianity" (Roman Catholicism) were protected.  
footnote: 
*Sabotage, published by Jack Chick publications 

The true Christians knew he was an anti-Christ according to the Scriptures and by the witness of the Holy Spirit.  And they went underground as Roman Catholicism swept across Europe.  

____________
page 10


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 11 The Four Horsemen - by Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of an ex-Jesuit:

After Constantine moved to Constantinople, Rome was in turmoil. The bishops of Rome stirred the people to revolt and then paid off the military generals to step down so that the bishops of Rome could gain control of the empire.  The same old crowd with new religious titles, kept control of the gold  of the Roman Empire which had been collected from all the lands that had been conquered by the Caesars ( Asia, Africa, Asia Minor and India)  and deposited in the vaults of Rome for safety.  

*THEN TO THEIR HORROR THE TIDE TURNED.*

*By the eighth century, the Moslem armies were attacking and capturing the pope's lands in the name of Allah.  *

*Their empire was shrinking. Only central Italy was left, and the armies of the Lombards prepared to take over what remained of the Roman Catholic estate. *

*Their only hope to surive was in Pepin, the king of the Franks.  But how could they possibly get him and his army to defend Rome? They needed a clever plan to pull it off.*

*______________________*
*page 11*


----------



## Toro

Mods, shouldn't this be in the Conspiracy section?  

theDoctorisIn


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Had you bothered to read the entire thread and the evidence, historical facts, numerous witnesses, historians and the testimony of an ex-Jesuit priest who blew the whistle on what he found in the Vatican underground files.  Add to this books, news articles and the Encylopedia Brittanica quoted you should realize it belongs in the History forum, Toro. 


 If you do not like the thread find one you do like. But mind your own business.   This is history. Not a conspiracy.   It's where it belongs. 

This thread has already had over 1600 viewers since Sunday and quite a few people are still reading it with great interest.  There are even people coming to USMB just to read about it.  I find that to be all good news!


----------



## Toro

:crazy:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Moving on to page 12 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick we see a story which is nothing short of amazing.  The information comes from Dr. Alberto Rivera who tells of what he discovered as a Jesuit - reading the files underground in Vatican - and then there is also the book by Avro Manhattan who wrote the book, Vatican Billions - that is in the footnote.  So here is the plan that was devised: It was quite a wild idea indeed.  Amazing anyone would fall for such a story! 

page 12:

They came up with a wild idea.  It was worth the gamble.  If King Pepin received a letter from St. Peter up in heaven asking for his help, Pepin just might fall for it.   So they forged a letter.  They lettered it in gold on expensive parchment, and they would tell Pepin that the letter was so important that St. Peter himself brought it from heaven and handed it to the Pope.

An impressive religious procession came to King Pepin with the letter from St. Peter up in heaven begging him to save Rome.

Pepin was overwhelmed that St. Peter even knew about him.  King Pepin believed every word of the phony letter and assembled armies to defend Rome.

Pepin led his army against the barbarians and saved the city of Rome.

When the Battle was over, Pepin gave Pope Stephen II the city of Rome and a limited amount of the surrounding land.  The vast fortune of gold and jewels in Rome was saved!

___________
page 12 - this is history, folks!  This really happened!  Before we become too judgmental of King Pepin having fallen for such a deception by the Roman Vatican let us remember the world was duped into believing the Visions of Fatima were Mary the mother of Jesus.

The Muslims were duped into believing this same "Fatima" was the daughter of Mohammad!  The deceptions just keep rolling out with this institution.  It goes back to the very beginning of their history as you can see by reading her history!  So we shouldn't be too hard on King Pepin for having been so naive.  Far too many in this generation are still believing the lies coming out of the Roman Institution.  Note - it reminds me of the faithful Catholic  Nazi propagandist - Joseph Goebbels who said, Tell a lie big enough, often enough and the people will believe it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 13 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an ex-Jesuit continues:

*When Pepin died, the greedy pope forged another document in Latin claiming that Pepin had given the Vatican all of Italy.  His successor, Charlemagne, believed the pope and the greatest swindle in history was begun.*

*Under Pope Hadrian I, they used another "forged" document called "The Donations of Constantine," which claimed...... that Constantine had made the popes heir to the entire Roman Empire.  *

*If this document could be believed by Charlemagne, maybe kings and emperors would buy it.  *

*The popes declared that they were the successors of St. Peter and that they held the keys to life and death. *

*The kings believed their lie and fearing the popes, they reluctantly accepted "Donations of Constantine."  *

*The kings and emperors looked to Rome and the spiritual leader, and they were deceived into believing that the pope was the head of the kingdom of God on this planet. *

*The Caesars in religious costumed had pulled it off.  THIS SET UP THE "HOLY" ROMAN EMPIRE.***
*footnotes *
**VATICAN BILLIONS by Avro Manhattan. *
*** Revelations 17:8*
*_____________*
*Page 13 - what you will learn next will far surpass what you've already learned.  Page 14 coming up. Thank you for reading.  Please invite other people to come to USMB and read this thread.  Invite everyone you know!  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 14 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick publications testimony of an ex-Jesuit..  this revelations from Dr. Alberto Rivera - the ex-Jesuit -  continue to flow here on page 14:

Centuries later........Everything was starting to fall apart.  

1st scene depicting the Pope & his Jesuit informants - a historical account: 

Jesuit priest:  Your Holiness.......Some of the kings and nobles are not recognizing your authority and are refusing to pay tribute!  

Another informant tells the Pope:  Some priests have been reading the Scriptures in open defiance of Church law.  There have been reports of the heretics spreading their poison among the people.  

____
There was only one solution.  Set up an Inquisition to cower the people, steal their lands and money and rule with an iron hand.

*Dr. Alberto Rivera:  In one of the tunnels under the Vatican there are rows of files that went on for about a mile. Each file contained the case history in detail from the name of the accuser, the charges, the victim's defense, torture and execution.  *
*



*

*In one section was the files on the Dominicans.  Back in the 1100's a woman had a dream that she would give birth to a dog carrying a brand (a fiery torch) to set the world on fire.  The child born to her was Domingo de Guzman who eventually became St. Dominic, the founder of the dreaded Dominican Order.  *
*The Dominicans launched the Inquisition, and the Holy Office allowed no mercy.   The church grew rich and fat from the money and the property taken from the "heretics."  A reign of terror fell upon Europe.  No one was safe from the Holy Office. *

*___________*
*page 14 The Four Horsemen - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Depiction of the Roman Catholic "Holy Office" & Dominican Inquisition:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 15 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an Ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera.  Dr. Rivera's testimony continues about what he discovered after reading the files he accessed beneath the Vatican.  (underground files)  In this report he tells of two of the cases found in the files and tells what he read:

from page 15:

Two of the cases found in the files were on two sisters.  

*In Spain, a 20 yr. old illegitimate daughter of a gentleman of Seville was arrested as a heretic.*
*



*
*  Her name was Dona Marie de Bohorques.  She knew Latin and some Greek.  She had a library of some Lutheran books, and was well taught in Scriptures. *

*She was imprisoned in a secret dungeon.   *

*She boldly confessed Jesus Christ as her Lord and Saviour and argued doctrine with the Dominicans.   She accepted all charges against her that were true, but she renounced the false charges against her. *
*



*

*When she was being tortured by the Dominicans, they asked her if her sister Juana reproved her for her anti-Catholic stance.  Marie said no.  *

*The night before her death, the priests could not change her position and she thanked them for her pains.  When the iron was at her neck at the stake, she voiced her position for Christ, and to shut her mouth.....*
*



*
* they strangled her just before they set her on fire.  *

*THE DOMINICANS IMMEDIATELY GRABBED HER SISTER, JUANA WHO WAS PREGNANT.*
*



*

*  THEY ALLOWED HER TO GIVE BIRTH TO HER SON.  EIGHT DAYS LATER THE BABY WAS TAKEN AWAY.  SEVEN DAYS LATER SHE WAS PLACED IN THE DUNGEON.*

*



*

*_______*
*PAGE 15 - TESTIMONY OF AN EX - JESUIT - DR. ALBERTO RIVERA.  FROM THE FOUR HORSEMEN BY JACK CHICK PUBLICATIONS*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 16 - The Four Horsemen - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera by Jack Chick publications.....  story of Juana continues on page 16:

*Dr. Alberto Rivera recounts the story of what he had read in Vatican underground file:  *

*Juana denied all charges, and was immediately tortured.  Because she did not take a stand against her sister's actions, she was charged with heresy.  *






*They showed no mercy.  They dislocated her arms and legs by swinging her from ropes and pulleys.  In their savage fury, they tied a cord over her breasts to inflict greater pain, hoping she would give them the name of some person to incriminate. *

*But when they added the weight, her frame gave way.  Her ribs cracked inwardly, and blood flowed through her mouth and nostrils.  They took her to her cell and she died a week later.*




*In the files of the Dominicans, everything was recorded in detail.  *

*Even the curses the Dominicans uttered in response to the Scriptures quoted by the Christians under torture and questioning.  Even as an unsaved man, the contrast shook me as I read the accounts. - Dr. Alberto Rivera - Ex- Jesuit*

*_______*
*Page 16 - 1st Part of page 16 - last part on next post.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Before we move on to Ignatius Loyola - an occultist - who founded the Jesuits and the Allumbrados ( Illuminati ) we should view the methods of torture the Roman Catholic Vatican and their faithful Dominicans and priests used on the Protestant Christians and Jews who had become their victims having been being hunted down and captured by them.

























*The Roman Catholic Institution mass murdered / tortured to death / burned at the stake, buried alive, yes - mass murdered 68 million people during the Inquisitions.  That is only part of the history of the Roman Catholic Vatican / Institution.  Just when you thought it was bad - you find out?  It's far worse.  Keep reading.  There is much more.  *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

latter part of page 16 from The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick publications - testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera:






*Years earlier in Germany, Luther had nailed the 95 theses to the church door in Wittenburg, and the Reformation exploded.  Protestantism was growing and spreading into France, Holland and Belgium.  *

*__________*
*latter part of page 16 *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 17 begins of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit:

*All over Europe, men of God were standing up and proclaiming that the pope was an Antichrist.*





*Martin Luther*
*Lutheran*
*1483-1546*




*Thomas Cranmer*
*Anglican*
*1489-1556*

*



*
*John Knox*
*Scotch*
*Presbyterian*
*1505-1572*

*



*
*John Calvin*
*Presbyterian*
*1509-1564*

*



*
*Roger Williams*
*First Baptist Pastor*
*in America*
*1603-1683*

*



*
*John Wesley*
*Methodist*
*1703-1791*

*



*
*Cotton Mather*
*Congregational*
*1663-1728*
*who said, "The oracles of God foretold the rising of an antichrist and in the Pope of Rome, all the characteristics of that antichrist are so marvellously answered that if any who read Scripture do not see it, there is a marvellous blindness upon them."  *

**Footnote The prophetic faith of our Fathers. Volume 3 page 113*

*TODAY THESE DENOMINATIONS IGNORE THIS TEACHING OF THE EARLY FATHERS.  ________*
*FIRST PART OF PAGE 17*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Latter part of page 17 The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications Testimony of Ex-Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera:

*The Vatican was alarmed.  The first 200 years of the Inquisition led by the Dominicans had not stopped the spread of true Christianity.  The pope was sick about it.  It looked like the end of Roman Catholicism was in sight.  *

*A brilliant military man was working among the rulers of Europe and high military circles.  *






*His name was Ignatius Loyola.  The organization Loyola was building was called Allumbrados (Illuminati).  *

*Because of his secret activities, he was brought before the Inquisitors (The Holy Office).*

*THE DOMINICANS DID NOT UNDERSTAND THAT LOYOLA'S NETWORK WAS BEING SET UP TO HELP THE POPE.  THEY SUSPECTED THAT HIS SECRET ORGANIZATION, WHICH WAS GAINING STRENGTH, WAS IN FAVOR OF REFORMERS.  *
*___________*
*PAGE 17 - THE SECOND HALF - *
*___________*

*I am wondering if the readers on this board understand that the Inquisitions led by the Roman Catholic Vatican went on for hundreds of years.  During which time 68 million people were tortured to death - mass murdered.  There is no other organization on earth that could possibly compare with the bloodshed created by the Roman Catholic Institution.  They are bar none the most evil and dangerous Institution on earth today.*


* Now we are going to learn the truth about the Jesuits as Dr. Alberto Rivera begins to tell the story of who founded the Society of Jesus known as The Jesuit Order - and his other organization which was called the Allumbrados - The Illuminati.   *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Take a good look again at this son of hell, Ignatius of Loyola:






This man is highly revered by the Roman Catholic Institution to this very day. He was most highly revered by Hitler who said that Himmler was his own Ignatius Loyola.  Meant to be a high compliment.  Ignatius Loyola was an extraordinarily diabolical, evil man which you will learn from the following historical accounts of his life and what part he played in plotting the destruction of the Christian believers / followers of Jesus Christ.  He was the mortal enemy of the Protestant Christians and if there is a hotter place in hell?  

*HE'S SURELY THERE!*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 18 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - if anything - the readers of this historical information concerning the history of the Roman Catholic Vatican should forever change their point of view concerning Islam and the followers of Islam - for never in the history of the world - has there been such a diabolical deception, cover up as to who is really behind dominating the World for their own purposes.  It is most certainly not the Muslim people.  It's the Roman Catholic Vatican.  Their history is full of it and as you can see they have used the Muslim people repeatedly to do their own bidding - having deceived them repeatedly with lie upon lie.  It is quite despicable.  Indeed there would be little conflict between Arab and Jew today had it not been for the interference of the Vatican. For those of you coming on to this thread now?  Read it from the beginning and see if you do not find it to be so.  

Now to continue with Page 18. Stay tuned.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 18 of the Four Horsemen by Jack Chick publications - testimony of an Ex - Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera.  - This picks up with the introduction of Ignatius Loyola who is at this point in the story - under suspicion of the Dominicans and now the Pope.  Here it begins:

*When Loyola was brought to trial by the Inquisitors, he requested an interview with the pope, which was granted because of his military influence and his contacts with royalty throughout Europe.*

*When Loyola was brought before Pope Paul III, the pope told him according to the files of the Dominicans, that he was guilty of conspiring against the temporal power of Mother Church.  Loyola apologized to Paul III and to the Church, then confided that he was raising a militia to defend the papacy.*

*Loyola explained that God had divinely illuminated his mind to establish his brotherhood.  "THE ALLUMBRADOS,", TO PROTECT THE TEMPORAL POWERS OF MOTHER CHURCH.**

*LOYOLA MADE A PROPOSITION.*

*He supplied copies of his constitution showing Pope Paul III a way to implement the two goals, which would lead to absolute control of politics and military worldwide......also absolute control of a one -world church.*

*These two goals were world acceptance of the Vatican's claim to:  1.  Apostolic succession 2.  Temporal power.*

*The Pope declared Loyola "untouchable."*

*He was given a free hand to carry out his constitutional rule and orders.....  to develop the Illuminati into the Society of Jesus, the militia of the popes. *
*



*
*The Council of Trent*

*When the Council of Trent was held, the Jesuits were the controlling power.  The documents of the Council of Trent were based on the constitution of Loyola, an effective new way to destroy what was left of Protestantism.  *

*Those opposing the plans of the Jesuits were threatened.  Many were murdered.*

*Laws were passed at this time to put Catholics into deeper bondage and destroy all opposition. *

*The two greatest pillars of the Catholic "Church" were solidified at the Council of Trent. *

*footnotes*  See THE GODFATHERS by Chick Publications page 9*
*____________*
*page 18*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 19 of The Four Horsemen by Jack Chick publications.  Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera:

One of the pillars created by the Vatican on which they base their religious authority is called, 
*"Apostolic Succession."  *

*Peter is their foundation.*

*They claim Peter was the first pope.  Everything hinges on Peter.*

*They have St. Peter's Basilica, the chair of St. Peter, the keys of St. Peter, and St. Peter's Square.  The Roman Catholic System bases everything on St. Peter being in Rome and being the first pope.  *

*Jesus said to Peter in Matthew 16:18 and 19:  Thou art Peter, and upon this rock I will build my church and the gates of hell shall not prevail against it.  *

*The Roman Catholic theologians claim that Jesus made Peter the rock upon which He would build His church.  Making Peter the first Pope. The papacy, its priesthood and the whole Roman Catholic system hinges on their interpretation of this verse.*

*If that claim is disproven, their whole system falls flat on its face.  *

*To begin with, let's take a look at the context of this verse.*

*Jesus had asked Peter who He (Jesus) was, and Peter replied, Thou art the Christ the son of the living God.  Then Jesus said to Peter:  "And I say unto thee, thou art Peter,(Petros, meaning little pebble or movable stone).......  and upon this rock (Petra, huge boulder or bedrock) I will build my church; and the gates of hell shall not prevail against it."  (Matt. 16:16,18)  *

*Jesus used a play on words.  In essence, He was saying...... "Peter you are a stone,** but it is on this bedrock foundation I will build my church.  *

*Peter, you are a stone ( a pebble )*
*



*
*Petros: Peter

Jesus Christ is the Rock of Ages!  




Petra :  Jesus Christ*
*_______________*
*footnotes: *
** The unscriptural title of "pope" is taken from papa, which means "father" *
*** 1 Peter 2: 5-9 *
*______________*
*Page 19*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 20 of The Four Horsemen by Chick publications.  Evidence of the truth the Roman Catholic System continues to deny - found in the Word of God.  Page 20 begins with this:

*Jesus couldn't have called Peter the rock, because that would contradict what the His Holy Word which says: *






*"For other foundation, can no man lay than that is laid, which is Jesus Christ."  *
*1 Corinthians 3:11*

*For who is God save the Lord?  or who is a rock save our God?  *
*Psalms 18:31*

*The true church was founded upon Jesus Christ,* the rock;  not Peter the pebble.  Where in the Bible does Jesus call Peter a pope?  He doesn't!*

*The Catholic theologians cooked it up to give them clout.  And it also gives them a major problem. *

*Christianity started in Jerusalem, NOT IN ROME. *

*Paul was an apostle to the Gentiles. *
*See Romans 11:13*

*It was Paul who wrote the epistle to the Christians in Rome. *

*Why would Paul need to write to them to instruct them if Peter was there?   *

*In fact, in the book of Romans, Paul salutes over 25 different members of the church at Rome but never mentions Peter. ***

*Paul wrote many of his epistles while he was imprisoned in Rome......*

*and yet he never mentions Peter being there - because he wasn't!*

*PETER WAS IN JERUSALEM, HE WAS THE APOSTLE TO THE JEWS. *
*SEE GALATIANS 2:7 *

*When the apostles and elders met in Jersusalem (Acts 15:6) to decide how to handle the question of circumcision, JAMES was in charge.  Peter spoke, but it was JAMES who handed down the decision.  It is clear that Peter did not have the position of absolute authority.  Paul spoke of JAMES, as a pillar (Galatians 2:9-14) but REBUKED PETER to the face because he was in error. Peter wasn't infallible and he wasn't a Pope!  *

*The Vatican even claimed to have Peter's bones.  But now their faces are very red because there is a new claim that Peter's grave was just found recently in Jerusalem. ***  *


*



*
*Pope's Throne in the Vatican.*

*THEIR LIES HAVE CAUGHT UP WITH THEM. *

*Peter wasn't a pope.  He even had a wife.*
*see Mark 1:30*

*The great pillar called "Apostolic Succession" is only a theatrical stage prop.*

*The Roman Catholic system is simply religious show biz, and their public relations has sold the world a big lie.*

*On this phony pillar of authority, the pope stands before a confused world and arrogantly claims to be the visible head of the "Church" on earth, Jesus Christ.  *

*footnotes*  Ephesians 2:15-20, 1 Peter 1:1 and 2: 4-9, Acts 4:10-12, Psalms 62: 5-8, ** Romans chapter 18  **** Peter's Tomb recently Discovered in Jerusalem, Published by F. Paul Peterson Fort Wayne, Indiana 1960*
*____________*
*page 20*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 21 from the Four Horsemen by Chick publications - testimony of an Ex-Jesuit

*The other pillar is a "TEMPORAL POWER" upon which the Vatican bases its claim that the pope has the authority over the kings of the earth.  *

*The pillar as founded on the forced documents called "Donations of Constantine." * ( See post # 233, #234,#235  on this thread) *




*When you see these two fingers held up by the pope, they stand for those two pillars.*





** Apostolic Succession *
** Temporal Power*

*This is shown throughout Catholic art - it is also seen in the liturgy.* *

*



*
*Catholic art depicting another Jesus (false Christ) with two finger sign. *
* Although many have used it, being ignorant of its true meaning, "the peace symbol" was started as a code meaning that peace and victory could only come through world acceptance of apostolic succession and temporal power.  *

*___________*
*First part of page 21 *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The second half of page 22 of the Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications - testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera. 

Here Dr. Rivera explains the truth of what is happening when the pope visits a country and kisses the ground:





*When the pope visits a country and kisses the ground, many believe it to be an act of humility.  In reality, he is claiming the land as his own...... because of temporal power. *

*THE CATHOLIC SYSTEM TODAY STANDS ON THOSE TWO PHONY PILLARS......*

*And the world has bought it. *

*THE BIBLE SAYS".....AND THE INHABITANTS OF THE EARTH SHALL BE MADE DRUNK WITH THE WINE OF HER FORNICATION." (REV. 17:2)*

_footnotes:  Universal blessing given at the New Year's Mass._
______________
page 21


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

page 22 of the Four Horsemen by Jack Chick publications.  Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit:

*In the 24th Chapter of Matthew, verse 3, the disciples of Christ asked Him three major prophetic questions.   When shall these things be?  What shall be the sign of Thy coming?  And the end of the world? *

*Dr. Rivera who left the Roman Catholic Jesuit Order and Roman Institution after becoming a born again Christian, said:   Jesus spoke of many false Christs coming in His name that would deceive many. **

*John tells us that even now there are many antichrists. (1 John 2:18) *

*and the apostle Paul speaks of the final antichrist which is to come.**  I believe this is fulfilled in the dynasty of the papacy and that the antichrist will be the pope who is in power when Jesus returns.  *

**Matthew 24:5   ** II Thessalonians 2:3,10*

*In this final pope, the spirit of antichrist will take complete possession of his body, soul and spirit......  He will become physically "the spirit of the antichrist incarnate in the flesh."*

*"And then shall the wicked one be revealed, whom the Lord shall consume with the spirit of his mouth, and shall destroy with the brightness of his coming:  Even him, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders.  And with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish;  because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved.  And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie.  That they all might be damned who believe not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness." *
* (2 Thessalonians 2:8-12)*
*_____________*
*page 22*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I just found this on you tube - it was put up 21 days ago and already over 50,000 people have viewed it.  It would be right for the Government of Israel to sue the Vatican for every penny they have - for what they have done to the Jewish people from the time of 70 A.D. - to the Inquisitions, to their influencing Mohammad, brainwashing him to believe the Protestants and Jews were evil and the enemy of the Arab people, for creating WWI & WWII and raising Hitler up, for the mass murder of 6 1/2 million Jews and for the outright robbery of the Jewish people of Europe - the gold they stole from them, the art, the lands, the homes, the businesses, the fortunes, the millions of Jewish bank accounts seized, the valuables stolen from the Jewish people that is sitting inside the Vatican to this very day.  They should be sued for every penny they have got and then condemned and shut down.  Put out of business. Send all that gold and art and all valuables to the government of Israel and let them distribute it to the Jewish survivors of Holocaust and the Jewish people who suffered losing loved ones in the Holocaust. This video covers 5 points and truly it is not even scratching the surface of just how evil this satanic organization truly is.  A christian Church?  I think not!!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The video narrator is mistaken about when the Vatican files were first kept -it did not begin in 1611.  It began with Constantine as Dr. Alberto Rivera the ex-Jesuit revealed - the files go all the way back to the beginning of the formation of the Roman institution - even before - with records of Nero and were meticulously kept - even the methods of spying, capture and torture of Protestants and Jews during the times of Nero, Constantine and later the Inquisition - every detail was recorded as you can take note of in reviewing this thread and the two works by Chick - which were titled The Godfathers and The Four Horsemen.   Also - there is no way that there have only been 3,000 priests involved in molesting children in the past 50 years of the Roman Institution.  I believe there are 10 times that many that happen every single year!  As Rivera pointed out Homosexuality and paedophile is accepted and considered the norm inside the priesthood of the RCC.  They protect their own because most of them are involved in such wicked behavior.  The rule of the Vatican has been to not prosecute these paedophiles but merely transfer them to a new parish where they can continue to molest children undetected.   As for the Vatican giving safe refuge to other countries and financially helping them?  Of course they did.  The nazis they were protecting were their own priests!   That is the horrific secret that we are now learning.   The truth is Jesuits were covering for Jesuits!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Book of Jeremiah

An important book - Taking Washington out of the Lap of Rome - you can read for free on this link:Washington in the lap of Rome  It was written in 1888.  You think our founding fathers knew there was a great danger in permitting Jesuits into Washington?  You better believe it.  Read the book.  

just click the right page to turn pages or to turn back click the left page.  It's a free book! 

Opening page:


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

How brilliantly the author describes this satanic Jesuit Order!  Listen to this! 

Washington in the lap of Rome






Utterly brilliant and how right he is!   Glory to God!  This was written in 1888!   We need to review this book carefully and realize where America has gone off the rails!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Warnings about Papal Rome and the Jesuit Order May God forgive you for what youve done Blogging Citizen Journalism

The fact is that many heads of state around the world, former American presidents, Armed Forces generals and even powerful dictators have warned about the evil behind the most powerful organization in the world.

Those who tried to tell the truth were boycotted, persecuted and even silenced. Below are some of the statements pronounced throughout history.

*Samuel Adams* (American Revolutionary leader and statesman; *1722-1803*): _“I did verily believe, as I do still, that much more is to be dreaded from the growth of Popery_ [Ed.: i.e., the religion of the church of Rome] _in America than from the Stamp Act or any other Act destructive of civil rights.”_ (1768)

*John Adams* (2nd U.S. President; *1735-1826*): _“Can free government possibly exist with the Roman Catholic Religion?”_ [Note: Adams strongly condemned the Jesuit Order in a letter he wrote to Thomas Jefferson in 1816.]

*Abraham Lincoln* (16th U.S. President who was assassinated by agents of Papal Rome; *1809-1865*):_“If the American people could learn what I know of the fierce hatred of the priests of Romeagainst our institutions, our schools, our most sacred rights, and our so dearly bought liberties, they would drive them out as traitors.”_

*William Ewart Gladstone* (British prime minister and statesman; *1809-1898*): _“No more cunning plot was ever devised against the freedom, the happiness and the virtue of mankind thanRomanism_[Ed.: i.e., the Roman Catholic system]_.”_ (Statement made in a letter to Earl Aberdeen)

*Henry Palmerston* (British prime minister and statesman; *1784-1865*): _“The presence of theJesuits in any country, Romanist or Protestant, is likely to breed social disturbance.”_

*Thomas M. Harris* (U.S. Army Brigadier General; *1817-1906*; author of the book _“Rome’s Responsibility for the Assassination of Abraham Lincoln”_): _“*…*A foreign political power_ [Ed.: i.e., Papal Rome]*…*_has gotten a lodgment_ [Ed.: a military term for a foothold that has been gained or seized in the enemy’s territory]_in this land of Liberty_ [Ed.: i.e., the American Constitutional Republic]_, and*…*is evidently bent on the destruction of our free institutions, and substituting for them Papal despotism: a despotism that lords it over the minds, the consciences, and the actions of its subjects – and thus renders them incapable of loyalty to any other government.”_

*Napoleon Bonaparte* (Fr. emperor; *1769-1821*): _“The Jesuits are a military organization, not a religious order. Their chief is a general of an army, not the mere father abbot of a monastery. And the aim of this organization is power – power in its most despotic exercise – absolute power, universal power, power to control the world by the volition of a single man_ [Ed.: i.e., the _“Black Pope”_, the Superior General of the Jesuits]. _Jesuitism is the mostabsolute of despotisms_ [sic] –_and at the same time the greatest and most enormous of abuses*…*”_

*Adolph Hitler* (1889-1945; Nazi leader and chancellor of Germany from 1933-1945): “_Above all I have learned from the Jesuits. And so did Lenin too, as far as I recall. The world has never known anything quite so splendid as the hierarchical structure of the [Roman] Catholic Church. There were quite a few things I simply appropriated from the Jesuits for the use of the [Nazi] Party._” (Ed. Comment: What follows is a similar quotation of Hitler taken from Edmond Paris’ book The Vatican Against Europe).

*Samuel Morse* (American inventor of the telegraph; *1791-1872*): _“The Jesuits*…*are a secret society – a sort of Masonic order – with superadded features of revolting odiousness, and a thousand times more dangerous.”_

*Marquis de LaFayette* (1757-1834): _“It is my opinion that if the liberties of this country – the United States of America – are destroyed, it will be by the subtlety of the Roman Catholic Jesuitpriests, for they are the most crafty, dangerous enemies to civil and religious liberty. They have instigated most of the wars of Europe.”_

*Fyodor Dostoyevsky* (Russian novelist; *1821-1881*): _“The Jesuits*…*are simply the Romish army for the earthly sovereignty of the world in the future, with the Pontiff of Rome for emperor*…*that’s their ideal. *…*It is simple lust of power, of filthy earthly gain, of domination – something like a universal serfdom with them_ [Ed.: i.e., the Jesuits]_as masters – that’s all they stand for. They don’t even believe in God perhaps.”_

*Pope Clement XIV* (Who had “forever” abolished the Jesuit Order in 1773): “_Alas, I knew they [i.e., the Jesuits] would poison me; but I did not expect to die in so slow and cruel a manner._” (1774).

*Emanuel M. Josephson* (American physician and historian): “[_Wherever] a totalitarian movement erupts, whether Communist or Nazi [Fascist], a Jesuit can be found in the role of ‘adviser’ or leader; in Cuba [it was] [Jesuit-trained] Castro’s ‘Father’ Armando Llorente…”_

*R. W. Thompson* (Ex-Secretary, American Navy): _“[The Jesuits] are the deadly enemies of civil and religious liberty.”_


*R. W. Thompson* (Ex-Secretary, American Navy): “_The principles of socialism or communism…governed all the [Jesuit-run] Reductions [in Paraguay].”_


*Theodor Griesinger* (German historian; 1873): “_The whole frightful responsibility for this terrible Thirty Years’ War [1618-1648] must rest upon the [Holy Roman] Emperor Ferdinand II, and his teachers, rulers, and bosom friends – the Sons of Loyola [i.e., the Jesuit Order].”_


*Boyd Barrett* (Ex-Jesuit): _“The Jesuit Order at last reached the pinnacle of its power and prestige in the early eighteenth century [i.e., the early 1700s]. It had become more influential and more wealthy than any other organization in the world. It held a position in world affairs that no oath-bound group of men has ever held before or since… ‘Nearly all the Kings and Sovereigns of Europe had only Jesuits as directors of their consciences [i.e., as confessor-priests], so that the whole of Europe appeared to be governed by Jesuits only.’”_ (1927; using a short quote by _Jesuit Cordara_)


*James Parton* (American historian): _“If you trace up Masonry, through all its Orders, till you come to the grand tip-top head Mason of the World, you will discover that the dread individual and the Chief of the Society of Jesus [i.e., the Superior General of the Jesuit Order] are one and the same person.”_


*M.F. Cusack* (Ex-nun of Kenmore; author of the book The Black Pope): _“In Roman Catholic circles it is well known that the Black Pope is the term used for the [Superior] General of the Jesuits. As the Pope is always robed in white, and the [Jesuit Superior] General in black, the contrast is obvious. But those Romanists who do not greatly love the Jesuits, and their number is not limited, use the term as indicating that the Black Pope rules the White Pope…even while the former [i.e., the Black Pope] is obligated to make, at least, a show of submission to the latter.” (1896)_


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I will try to complete the Four Horsemen tomorrow. God willing.  Then it is on to the next series, called, What the Jesuits do not want you to know.  By Jack Chick publications.   You won't want to miss that series!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Well, we can finish up this series today, God willing - with page 24 from the Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications.

*The rider in Revelation 6 is a clever imitation of the Lord Jesus Christ.  So clever that many believe that this dangerous counterfeit is actually Jesus.  But let's take a closer look at what Scripture has to say about him. *

*In Chapter 19 of Revelation, John describes another rider on a white horse.  There is no doubt that the rider is the Lord Jesus Christ.  Let's compare these two riders and see if they are one and the same. *

*Revelation 6 *

*The rider comes out of one of the seals of judgment that only the Lord Jesus the Lamb could open. *
*(Revelation 6:1) *

*He has no title of his own. *
*(Revelation 6:2)*

*He has only one crown, which is given to him.*
*(Revelation 6:2)*

*Death and hell follow this rider.*
*(Revelation 6:4-6)*

*This rider is the counterfeit Christ, the anti-Christ.*
**See page 26*

Revelation 19

This rider comes out of heaven.
(Revelation 19:11)

Jesus has the title of King of Kings and Lord of lords. 
(Revelation 19:16)

Jesus has many crowns.
(Revelation 19:12)

The saints of God follow Christ.
(Revelation 19:14)

This rider is our Lord and Saviour, 
Jesus Christ.  

When a man becomes a pope, he gives up his own name and is given a pontifical title which gives him a new name.  

He no longer has the name he was born with. 

(Revelation 6:2 - he has not title of his own) 

The bible says he is given a crown.  
(Revelation 6:2 - A crown is given to him) 

When the pope is crowned during this coronation, these words, among others, are spoken:  Take thou the tiara adorned with the triple crown, and know that thou art the father of princes and kings and the governor of the World. *  

The papal dynasty has no real line.  When a man becomes pope, he is not born into it as in a royal dynasty.  

He is *given a crown and a kingdom that is not his own.  *

All Catholics , without exception, must be prepared for complete submission and obedience of will to the Roman pontiff as to God Himself.  **

He has a bow with no arrows.






He carries no weapons.  His followers fight for him.  Although the Vatican is a sovereign political state, it has not official army of its own. ***

The bowed crucifix the pope carries was intentionally bowed to identify the pope with the rider of the first horse.  

The awesome power of the antichrist has always been orchestrating wars throughout history...enemies have fought for the popes from before the time of the Crusades to the current battles raging in Lebanon, Central America and Ireland.  

footnotes
* Vatican Imperialism in the 20th Century by Avro Manhattan page 76
** Pope Leo VIII's Encyclical Duties of Christians as citizens page 79 *** Except the masquarade of the Swiss Guard. For more in-depth study and documented evidence see "Catholic Power Today" by Manhattan, "The Godfathers by Chick publications Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris. The Vatican Moscow Washington Alliance by Manhattan, "Smokescreens" by Chick publications, *50 Years in the Church of Rome by Chiniquy. 
____________
Page 25


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Before moving on to page 26 let's take a closer look at what is on the Popes head in this picture and do a history review:






Excellent explanation of photos below I saved to my notes on this subject - have a look:  

Dagon  Little fish; diminutive from dag = a fish, the fish-god; the national god of the Philistines (Jdg 16:23). This idol had the body of a fish with the head and hands of a man. It was an Assyrio-Babylonian deity." [Easton's Illustrated Dictionary]. 

Dagon is Babylonian in origin. Revelation 17 is right when it calls the church of the False Prophet "Mystery Babylon". Dagon was the god of the philistines who Samson came against.  

Note the various representations of the way in which the Dagon Mitre was worn. At the far left you will see a Dagon priest wearing his mitre, sprinkling holy water with one hand while holding the container of such water in the other hand.

 The picture in the upper right shows two Dagon priests sprinkling holy water while looking upward to an Egyptian symbol of Sun Worship.

The Pope is wearing an exact replica in his ceremony on bottom right photo. 

Roman Catholicism is rooted in Pagan god worship.  It's Baal worship, people.  If you are in Catholicism you must get out because there is no salvation in Roman Catholicism.  God warns people to have no part in Baal worship.  You must depart from it and have nothing else to do with this cult.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Continuing to page 26 Evidence for the hidden cause finally revealed of what was behind WWI and WWII - from the Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications.

*In the 20th century, during WWII, armies were still fighting for the antichrist, Hitler, Mussolini, and Franco, each one a faithful Roman Catholic serving the pope, tried to conquer the world for him......and set up his millenial kingdom.*
*




*
*Poster proclaiming Papist - Nazi solidarity.  Page 26*
*of the Four Horsemen by Jack Chick Publications **
*



*
*Outdoor Roman Catholic mass held to bless the Roman Catholic Nazi Party and Roman Catholic Fuhrer.*



*What appeared to be just another war of aggression was in reality another brutal Roman Catholic inquisition.    *

*Only instead of wearing robes.......they wore Nazi Uniforms.*

*Outdoor mass is held in Munich in 1937 to bless the Nazi party and the Fuhrer.  Another photograph. *

*Photos on page 26 *
*______*
*to be continued*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Finishing page 26 of the Four Horsemen by Chick Publications:

*To make it nice and legal, Hitler, ** Mussolini and Franco all signed official contracts with the Vatican, They were called concordats (a political and religious contract of mutual support).*

*



*


*Signing the concordat is Cardinal Pacelli (later to become Pope Pius XII).  By 1933, he was the Vatican Secretary of State.  Second to the left is Franz Von Papen, a sinister Nazi and devout Roman Catholic ** who was the Papal Nuncio (ambassador to Germany), the Vatican's ace diplomat who helped bring Hitler to power.  Standing at the far right can be seen the little known Vatican prelate, Montini, later to become Pope Paul VI.  Von Papen boasted to the world, 'The third Reich is the first world power which not only recognizes, but puts into practice, the high principles of the papacy."  *

** footnotes*
*The secret history of the Jesuits page 128*
*Adolph Hitler page 171 published by Exeter Books, New York. *

**** The Secret History of the Jesuits by Paris page 165 *
*________*
*page 26*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 27 we covered earlier - it quotes Hitler saying,

*I reject this book by Rosenberg.   It was written by a Protestant.  It is not a party book.  As a Catholic I never feel comfortable in the evangelical church or its structures.  As for the Jews, I am just carrying on with the same policy which the Catholics have adopted for 1500 years, when it has regarded the Jews as dangerous and pushed them into ghettos because it knew what the Jews were like.  I don't put race above religion, but I do see the danger in the representatives of this race for church and state, and perhaps I am doing*"Christianity" a great service.  ***

*To Hitler who was raised in Roman Catholicism and brainwashed - Christianity was Roman Catholicism.  He served Pius XII very faithfully.  *
*_____*
*review of page 27 photos of slaughtered Jews in second half of page with words - the Slaughter of Jews was perfectly legal according to the laws of the Roman Catholic system, because according to the Council of Trent they were heretics and considered enemies of God. *

*NOTHING HAS CHANGED.  THESE LAWS ARE STILL IN EFFECT TODAY.  VATICAN II DID NOT CANCEL OUT THE COUNCIL OF TRENT - IT IS STILL UNCHANGED TO THIS VERY DAY. *


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

*During the Reformation, the Protestant Christians called the papacy ........the dynasty of the antichrist, ruling from the Vatican.  *

*We call the Roman pontiff Antichrist.  *
*John Calvin*

*Because of the horrible, intense suffering for their belief in Christ, at the hands of the Roman Catholic Institution... All Christians were praying and looking for the second coming of Christ to save them.  But it was not yet God's time, So they had to endure tribulation for the sake of the Gospel.  *
*Philippians 1:29*

*___________*
*first part of page 28 from the Four Horsemen Jack Chick Publications*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Latter half of page 28  the Four Horsemen by Jack Chick publications testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera. 

*After the fiasco of Pius XII (World War II), the Vatican needed a face lift.  Preparations for Vatican II Council were set in motion.  Protestantism became unpopular.  It was a no-no to talk about the Vatican or its bloody history.  The Protestants were hit continuously by pro-Catholic propaganda through books, education, films and TV.  It was well planned........and it worked. *

*Bible believing Christians were guilt-induced and silenced by Rome's psychology.  They had been made drunk by the wine of her fornication. - Rev. 17:2*

*Beloved, if you open your eyes, you can see that the antichrist is riding full tilt, conquering nation after nation.*  The pope has become the most respected man on earth.  Today he is called the man of peace.**  No other individual on earth gets more worldwide publicity than this man.  *

*footnotes*
**Especially after the death of Pius XII and gaining momentum during the reign of John Paul II.  ** Speaking of anti-christ, Daniel said, And he shall magnify himself in his heart and by peace shall destroy many.  Daniel 8:25*
*__________*
*page 28*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Now for the plans of the Roman Empire anti-Christ system to rule the world - beginning  on page 29 the Four Horsemen by Chick publications testimony of an ex Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera.

*The super army being raised up in preparation to serve and fight for the Antichrist is the Communist forces of the world.  How could this be? *

*The rider on the red horse is Communism.  It is a documented fact that the Jesuits helped create and finance the Communist party. *

*The Red Horse:  War. *
*Rev. 17:5*

*Today, Communism is sweeping the world in preparation for a one - world government.  Little do they know they are being used by the forces of Antichrist. *

*The Communist pope from Poland was carefully picked because the Vatican believes the United States will lose World War III.  And the Whore of Revelation always wants to be on the right side.****

*The Vatican has plans to sign a concordat with Peking and Moscow, making Roman Catholicism the only recognized religion in Communist countries, in exchange for the Vatican's political and financial support.  *

_Faithful U.S. Catholics, under the leadership of their priests and bishops, scream for the U.S. to disarm...  _
_Peace at any price....disarm America they cry....... paving the way for the rider on the red horse to gallop across our country...... _

_Legislation is now being pushed through our judicial system which will make it possible for our freedoms to be taken from us.   1983 saw the installation of Catholic tribunals world-wide recording the names and activities of those unfaithful to "The Church" in preparation for the coming Inquisition._

_footnotes*_
_See Vatican Moscow Washington Alliance by Manhattan and Holocaust by Jack Chick.  Also the Godfathers by Chick publications ( posted on this thread) _


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

See Washington in the Lap of Rome - free book on history forum link Washington in the Lap of Rome.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Page 30 of the Four Horsemen by Chick Publications :  it has a diagram of the power structure of the Roman Catholic Vatican - Jesuits - and the various organizations that are a part of their One World Order system - organizations that they created - through their people such as Ignatius Loyola who created the Illuminati.  So the diagram on page 30 looks like this:  


The Vatican
        I
  Jesuits 

        I

The Illuminati - The C.F.R. - International Bankers - The Mafia - Criminal 
                                                                                    Arm of the Vatican
 I                                     I                                            I
the Club of         The Opus     The Masons            New Age Movement
Rome                      Dei                                                     etc,


*"The Catholic Church is the biggest financial power, wealth accumulator and property owner in existence.  She is a greater possessor of material riches than any other single institution, corporation, bank, giant trust, government or state of the whole globe.*

*The pope, as the visible ruler of this immense amassment of wealth, is consequently the richest individual in the twentieth century.  No one can realistically assess how much he is worth in terms of billions of dollars." **
***
*The Vatican Billions by Avri Manhattan*
*_____*
*That book was written some time ago and it is believed that today the Roman Vatican has trillions of dollars.  TRILLIONS with a T.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

On Page 31 it goes into further discussion about the Protestants being the target of the Vatican and Jesuits who work for them - but in order to not be repeating earlier material we can move on to the next series.  Before going to What the Jesuits do not want you to know - we missed part four series so let's do part four first and then we can move on to the series that exposes Jesuit secrets they do not want the world to find out about.  This fourth series is called, "The Force".  It covers the occult HISTORY of Roman Catholicism and will further explain why no Christian should have anything to do with Catholicism, their rituals, their masses, etc.


We may pick up on 3/27/2015 - God willing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dr. Alberto Rivera - Ex-Jesuit speaks for himself here. Listen to this.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dr. Alberto Rivera - Ex-Jesuit speaks for himself here. Listen to this.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Due to the content in the comic books - The Force - and What the Jesuits do not want you to know - I am going to post - God willing - those two on the Jack Chick thread in the near future. (religion forum) God willing.  For now it is sufficient to say there is plenty of information here from many sources to learn from history what hidden causes contributed to WWI and WWII.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah is there a Jack Chick comic book about the evil NFL Patriots team and their recent satanic Super Bowl victory?     .....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremiah is there a Jack Chick comic book about the evil NFL Patriots team and their recent satanic Super Bowl victory?     .....



why are  you so obsessed over the cheatriots team?

But since you are on this subject,they have tarnished their championships with their lying this year and  their new scandal deflategate to go along with spygate proving they have to cheat to get to superbowls and since Belicheat has taught Brady how to lie to win now,they are going to be thought of in the same breath as Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,Roger Clemons,and Barry Bonds now.players who had to cheat to set records and because of that,all have an asterisk next to their names now.

as far as this last superbowl victory of theirs? Pete the cheat has tarnished the NFL as well.I was warned before about what a cheater he was,how players in college accused him of purposely taking payoffs to throw games.I did not believe it but now I do.any thinking person can see that he was paid off to throw that game.

He is even more scum than Belicheat.Belicheat at least cheats to win where Carrol cheats to lose.

The NFL has turned into a joke with the way they allow the patriots to commit rule violations and pete the cheat throwing this game. I have been played for a sucker long enough but no more,the NFL will no longer ever get one dime from me in the future.

Im sure many more americans are fed up with the NFL as well thanks to these two corrupt coachs and how they are allowed to keep coaching.

In college,they kick you out of the program for cheating.the NFL is just pure business and profit nothing more


----------



## Roadrunner

guno said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
Click to expand...

Damn, I finally agree with you on something.

What a flake this Jeremiah is.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah is there a Jack Chick comic book about the evil NFL Patriots team and their recent satanic Super Bowl victory?     .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are  you so obsessed over the cheatriots team?
> 
> But since you are on this subject,they have tarnished their championships with their lying this year and  their new scandal deflategate to go along with spygate proving they have to cheat to get to superbowls and since Belicheat has taught Brady how to lie to win now,they are going to be thought of in the same breath as Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,Roger Clemons,and Barry Bonds now.players who had to cheat to set records and because of that,all have an asterisk next to their names now.
> 
> as far as this last superbowl victory of theirs? Pete the cheat has tarnished the NFL as well.I was warned before about what a cheater he was,how players in college accused him of purposely taking payoffs to throw games.I did not believe it but now I do.any thinking person can see that he was paid off to throw that game.
> 
> He is even more scum than Belicheat.Belicheat at least cheats to win where Carrol cheats to lose.
> 
> The NFL has turned into a joke with the way they allow the patriots to commit rule violations and pete the cheat throwing this game. I have been played for a sucker long enough but no more,the NFL will no longer ever get one dime from me in the future.
> 
> Im sure many more americans are fed up with the NFL as well thanks to these two corrupt coachs and how they are allowed to keep coaching.
> 
> In college,they kick you out of the program for cheating.the NFL is just pure business and profit nothing more
Click to expand...

 
To answer Sunni's question - there are Jack Chick tracts on Liars - and that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven - and Sunni man can find that tract (about Liars) on Jack Chick thread - Religion forum.  I'm not obsessed with the Patriots. I just have no respect for people who call themselves professionals yet lie and cheat in order to win a football game.  It is setting a bad example to young people who are watching them. 
I agree with 9/11 that Carroll was reported to have a history of having thrown games before - his own players reported that about him - so what can be said of such a man?   I believe all good things come from the LORD and if the LORD desired to give Carroll's team a superbowl championship only for Carroll to throw it away and hand the victory to his enemy....... what sort of fool does that? 

I suppose the only thing worse would be the type of fool who claims to have known Jesus Christ - been a believer in Jesus Christ - had his salvation in Jesus Christ - and threw it away for a false prophet who did not die on a cross for his sins, never raised a single person from the dead, never performed a single miracle and who - by following -  is a guaranteed one way ticket to hell.  So who wins biggest fool out of those 3 scenarios?  Sunni man.  He's the clear cut "winner AND loser" in this runoff because there can be no greater fool than someone who throws away their own salvation in Jesus Christ over a loser and a false prophet like Mohammad.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Getting back on topic........ the book I had begun to read - The Nazi Next door - is not worthy of finishing.  I'd recommend the books mentioned in OP and this thread to understand the aftermath of WWII and the hidden causes behind it - but the Nazi next door was poorly researched in my opinion.  The author missed a great opportunity - the story was there - but he missed the message.  (perhaps on purpose - who knows)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah is there a Jack Chick comic book about the evil NFL Patriots team and their recent satanic Super Bowl victory?     .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are  you so obsessed over the cheatriots team?
> 
> But since you are on this subject,they have tarnished their championships with their lying this year and  their new scandal deflategate to go along with spygate proving they have to cheat to get to superbowls and since Belicheat has taught Brady how to lie to win now,they are going to be thought of in the same breath as Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,Roger Clemons,and Barry Bonds now.players who had to cheat to set records and because of that,all have an asterisk next to their names now.
> 
> as far as this last superbowl victory of theirs? Pete the cheat has tarnished the NFL as well.I was warned before about what a cheater he was,how players in college accused him of purposely taking payoffs to throw games.I did not believe it but now I do.any thinking person can see that he was paid off to throw that game.
> 
> He is even more scum than Belicheat.Belicheat at least cheats to win where Carrol cheats to lose.
> 
> The NFL has turned into a joke with the way they allow the patriots to commit rule violations and pete the cheat throwing this game. I have been played for a sucker long enough but no more,the NFL will no longer ever get one dime from me in the future.
> 
> Im sure many more americans are fed up with the NFL as well thanks to these two corrupt coachs and how they are allowed to keep coaching.
> 
> In college,they kick you out of the program for cheating.the NFL is just pure business and profit nothing more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To answer Sunni's question - there are Jack Chick tracts on Liars - and that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven - and Sunni man can find that tract (about Liars) on Jack Chick thread - Religion forum.  I'm not obsessed with the Patriots. I just have no respect for people who call themselves professionals yet lie and cheat in order to win a football game.  It is setting a bad example to young people who are watching them.
> I agree with 9/11 that Carroll was reported to have a history of having thrown games before - his own players reported that about him - so what can be said of such a man?   I believe all good things come from the LORD and if the LORD desired to give Carroll's team a superbowl championship only for Carroll to throw it away and hand the victory to his enemy....... what sort of fool does that?
> 
> I suppose the only thing worse would be the type of fool who claims to have known Jesus Christ - been a believer in Jesus Christ - had his salvation in Jesus Christ - and threw it away for a false prophet who did not die on a cross for his sins, never raised a single person from the dead, never performed a single miracle and who - by following -  is a guaranteed one way ticket to hell.  So who wins biggest fool out of those 3 scenarios?  Sunni man.  He's the clear cut "winner AND loser" in this runoff because there can be no greater fool than someone who throws away their own salvation in Jesus Christ over a loser and a false prophet like Mohammad.
Click to expand...


yeah you dont have an obsession with the Patriots but Sunni sure seems to.That was like over two months ago and he is STLL talking about that game? 

you on the other hand,have moved on and havent mentioned that game since then.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah is there a Jack Chick comic book about the evil NFL Patriots team and their recent satanic Super Bowl victory?     .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are  you so obsessed over the cheatriots team?
> 
> But since you are on this subject,they have tarnished their championships with their lying this year and  their new scandal deflategate to go along with spygate proving they have to cheat to get to superbowls and since Belicheat has taught Brady how to lie to win now,they are going to be thought of in the same breath as Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,Roger Clemons,and Barry Bonds now.players who had to cheat to set records and because of that,all have an asterisk next to their names now.
> 
> as far as this last superbowl victory of theirs? Pete the cheat has tarnished the NFL as well.I was warned before about what a cheater he was,how players in college accused him of purposely taking payoffs to throw games.I did not believe it but now I do.any thinking person can see that he was paid off to throw that game.
> 
> He is even more scum than Belicheat.Belicheat at least cheats to win where Carrol cheats to lose.
> 
> The NFL has turned into a joke with the way they allow the patriots to commit rule violations and pete the cheat throwing this game. I have been played for a sucker long enough but no more,the NFL will no longer ever get one dime from me in the future.
> 
> Im sure many more americans are fed up with the NFL as well thanks to these two corrupt coachs and how they are allowed to keep coaching.
> 
> In college,they kick you out of the program for cheating.the NFL is just pure business and profit nothing more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To answer Sunni's question - there are Jack Chick tracts on Liars - and that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven - and Sunni man can find that tract (about Liars) on Jack Chick thread - Religion forum.  I'm not obsessed with the Patriots. I just have no respect for people who call themselves professionals yet lie and cheat in order to win a football game.  It is setting a bad example to young people who are watching them.
> I agree with 9/11 that Carroll was reported to have a history of having thrown games before - his own players reported that about him - so what can be said of such a man?   I believe all good things come from the LORD and if the LORD desired to give Carroll's team a superbowl championship only for Carroll to throw it away and hand the victory to his enemy....... what sort of fool does that?
> 
> I suppose the only thing worse would be the type of fool who claims to have known Jesus Christ - been a believer in Jesus Christ - had his salvation in Jesus Christ - and threw it away for a false prophet who did not die on a cross for his sins, never raised a single person from the dead, never performed a single miracle and who - by following -  is a guaranteed one way ticket to hell.  So who wins biggest fool out of those 3 scenarios?  Sunni man.  He's the clear cut "winner AND loser" in this runoff because there can be no greater fool than someone who throws away their own salvation in Jesus Christ over a loser and a false prophet like Mohammad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you dont have an obsession with the Patriots but Sunni sure seems to.That was like over two months ago and he is STLL talking about that game?
> 
> you on the other hand,have moved on and havent mentioned that game since then.
Click to expand...


Thanking you for noticing, 9/11.  I have moved on.  The game is history. (no pun intended! ha! ha!)  As for Sunni man continuing to remind me of this "moment"  - in a way it is a compliment - it is as if he is telling me the worst I can say about you........_is that your socks didn't match on such and such a day!  _Truly if that is the worst he can say about me - I'm going to take it as a compliment.


----------



## imawhosure

After just joining, I was wondering how such an obvious attempt at re-writing history by using phoney baloney-good time rock-n-roll planted web sites to make someones case, could possibly go 28 pages.  After scanning it, I quickly discovered how----->1 poster both asked, and answered their own questions, lol.  They never answered any question asked of them about the veracity of the site their great assumption came from, but just prattled on re-writing history, making it appear as Gospel.

28 pages of propaganda.  What a waste of bandwidth-)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

imawhosure said:


> After just joining, I was wondering how such an obvious attempt at re-writing history by using phoney baloney-good time rock-n-roll planted web sites to make someones case, could possibly go 28 pages.  After scanning it, I quickly discovered how----->1 poster both asked, and answered their own questions, lol.  They never answered any question asked of them about the veracity of the site their great assumption came from, but just prattled on re-writing history, making it appear as Gospel.
> 
> 28 pages of propaganda.  What a waste of bandwidth-)



After _"just joining",_ I find it interesting that *your first agenda*  was to dig up a thread that hasn't been discussed in how many days?  Last post on April 17th?  Ah well......  In any case, had you *read* all 28 pages you'd know it isn't propaganda but for the sake of your "*own agenda*" it's clear your hoping against hope you could make the claim stick!  ha!  ha!    Not a chance.


----------



## jwoodie

The British declaration of war against Germany turned another European war into a World War.  Were the Jesuits involved in this decision?


----------



## imawhosure

Jeremiah said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> After just joining, I was wondering how such an obvious attempt at re-writing history by using phoney baloney-good time rock-n-roll planted web sites to make someones case, could possibly go 28 pages.  After scanning it, I quickly discovered how----->1 poster both asked, and answered their own questions, lol.  They never answered any question asked of them about the veracity of the site their great assumption came from, but just prattled on re-writing history, making it appear as Gospel.
> 
> 28 pages of propaganda.  What a waste of bandwidth-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After _"just joining",_ I find it interesting that *your first agenda*  was to dig up a thread that hasn't been discussed in how many days?  Last post on April 17th?  Ah well......  In any case, had you *read* all 28 pages you'd know it isn't propaganda but for the sake of your "*own agenda*" it's clear your hoping against hope you could make the claim stick!  ha!  ha!    Not a chance.
Click to expand...


Actually, perusing the threads.  This thread was 28 pages, and I am a history buff.  I spent more time reading and researching WWII then you might have been on planet earth, so of course I was drawn to it.  When I seen your proposition, I was extremely happy I wasn't drinking anything, or I might have needed the Heimlich.  That is no offense to you for you believe what you believe.  But in all honesty-------->there is more of a case to be made that the Armenian genocide had more to do with WWII because of Hitler referring to it on more than one occasion, than your left field assertion.

IC where you got the information from, I just can't believe that someone who appears to be extremely intelligent would use it without an agenda since it comes from such a small source with no factual footnotes.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jeremiah said:


> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.



This is the true history of the Roman Catholic Church.  Make sure to invite others to read and learn the truth.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Jeremiah said:


> Now to understand how Woodrow Wilson was manipulated we need to understand his relationship to Edward Mandelll House and who he was.  This piece explains that quite plainly:
> 
> Before we look at yet another reason for the Papacy’s delight in the First World War, let us look briefly at president Woodrow Wilson. Wilson was controlled and dominated by Colonel Edward Mandell House. Wilson said:
> 
> Mr. House is my second personality. He is my independent self. His thoughts and mine are one. — Charles Seymour, The Intimate Papers of Colonel House, Houghton Mifflin, vol. I, pp. 114-115.
> 
> For seven long years Colonel House was Woodrow Wilson’s other self…. It was House who made the slate for the Cabinet, formulated the first policies of the Administration and practically directed the foreign affairs of the United States. We had, indeed, two Presidents for one.… Super ambassador, he talked to emperors and kings as an equal. He was the spiritual generalissimo of the Administration. — George Viereck, The Strangest Friendship in History: Woodrow Wilson and Colonel House, Liveright Publishers, pp. 18, 19, 33.
> 
> Vierick says on pages 106-108 that while Wilson was running for re-election in 1916 on a platform of “because he kept us out of war,” House was negotiating a secret agreement with England and France, on behalf of Woodrow Wilson, that America would enter the war immediately after the election. House was also intimate with the power centers of money and power in Europe.
> 
> House had close contacts with both J.P. Morgan and the old banking families of Europe. — G. Edward Griffin, The Creature from Jekyll Island, American Opinion Publishing, p. 239.
> 
> Edward Mandell House totally controlled Woodrow Wilson. House was a Jesuit carrying out their every desire. He used Wilson as a puppet to create the League of Nations for the Jesuits. Wilson was nothing more than Rome’s tool to do their bidding.
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> _________________
> Once again we see that there was a Jesuit controlling Wilson and the Jesuit was getting his orders directly from his Jesuit General - the Black Pope - where the seat of power truly is - concerning  the Roman Catholic Institution.



Considering that the truth about the Roman Catholic Babylonian is being covered up again - it is a good time to review this thread and examine the truth about who and what they really are.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

imawhosure said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> After just joining, I was wondering how such an obvious attempt at re-writing history by using phoney baloney-good time rock-n-roll planted web sites to make someones case, could possibly go 28 pages.  After scanning it, I quickly discovered how----->1 poster both asked, and answered their own questions, lol.  They never answered any question asked of them about the veracity of the site their great assumption came from, but just prattled on re-writing history, making it appear as Gospel.
> 
> 28 pages of propaganda.  What a waste of bandwidth-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After _"just joining",_ I find it interesting that *your first agenda*  was to dig up a thread that hasn't been discussed in how many days?  Last post on April 17th?  Ah well......  In any case, had you *read* all 28 pages you'd know it isn't propaganda but for the sake of your "*own agenda*" it's clear your hoping against hope you could make the claim stick!  ha!  ha!    Not a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, perusing the threads.  This thread was 28 pages, and I am a history buff.  I spent more time reading and researching WWII then you might have been on planet earth, so of course I was drawn to it.  When I seen your proposition, I was extremely happy I wasn't drinking anything, or I might have needed the Heimlich.  That is no offense to you for you believe what you believe.  But in all honesty-------->there is more of a case to be made that the Armenian genocide had more to do with WWII because of Hitler referring to it on more than one occasion, than your left field assertion.
> 
> IC where you got the information from, I just can't believe that someone who appears to be extremely intelligent would use it without an agenda since it comes from such a small source with no factual footnotes.
Click to expand...

There have been many sources and factual footnotes provided on this thread.  Try again.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

The Catholic people must wake up and realize that the Vatican is "the force" behind Islam - they must abandon Rome and it's false teachings of idolatry and call upon the Lord Jesus Christ to be saved.


----------



## Sunni Man

Jeremiah said:


> The Catholic people must wake up and realize that the Vatican is "the force" behind Islam -


.......................


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the thread isn't about blaming the Jooooos for all the wars, disease, poverty, and famine. What a refreshing change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give them a chance
Click to expand...

It is difficult to change the minds of anti-Semites who are determined to blame the Jews for their troubles but hopefully by learning the truth about the RCC they will reconsider, Rosie.  I have for decades blamed the Roman Catholic Church and it's papacy for anti-Semitism, for the persecution of the Jews.  I blame them for the wars (both WWI and WWII and the coming WWIII and for the disease, poverty and famine they have purposely perpetrated upon the world in order to force their NWO plan on it.  The Church of Rome is the wealthiest private business on earth so it would make sense that it is they who control the Fed, the Bankers and wealth - NOT THE JEWS.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah----do all Jesuit priests know about this stuff?      ????     is this why there is
> no real archaeology done in Arabia?      Jews lived in Arabia for more than 1000 years
> before muhummad was born-------and there is an Hebraized Arabic-----a mixture of
> Hebrew and Arabic and written in Hebrew letters------an actual real language.------
> jews write lots-------and save the writings----in something like crypts.    There is no
> question in my mind that there are all kinds of such crypts buried here and there in
> Saudi Arabia.      ----I will add----I never believed that story about muhummad being
> completely illiterate-------there are very few people who interact with literate people
> who remain COMPLETELY ILLITERATE ----with the exception of secluded women.
> Do you think muhummad wrote stuff and it is hidden ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more testimonies from Dr. Alberto Rivera of a Black Mass in which a high ranking Mason was present - when Alberto Rivera went to kiss his ring he saw it was a Masonic ring - there are Jesuits who serve on low levels and will never have the information that Dr. Alberto Rivera and other Jesuits among his circle had privilege to know - Rosie - during the time of Dr. Rivera's testimony he said there were approximately 108,000 Jesuits and today I am not sure how many there are.
> 
> This is the same in Freemasonry meetings (they are an arm of the Vatican - many do not realize this) - you have lower level Masons who have no idea they worship Lucifer and then you have the highest levels who know they worship Lucifer - just as there are Jesuits who know they serve Lucifer and other Jesuits who are not aware they are serving Lucifer.   The Cardinal Bea told the Jesuits that there were writings of Muhammad that had not been published - I am compelled to believe the testimony of Dr. Alberto Rivera as nothing I have read - not one word - has been wrongly spoken. Rivera was a born again Christian a man who felt great compassion for the Roman Catholic people who had been deceived - he led over 1,000 Catholics out of Catholicism and to Jesus Christ - I hope to pray millions out of the Roman Catholic church and into the Kingdom of heaven but the truth must be told - they must know the truth about the history of the Roman Vatican and its Catholic institution - it is completely satanic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you don't have to be catholic to be a  "free-mason"------In fact I have known non catholic girls who were------part of that thing-----something  EAST GIRLS----or something like that.   or "rainbow girls"  ??    They had to learn some weird ritual for initiation----
> my college room mate was being brought into it by her parents-----I drilled her
> on the nonsense in preparation.    Some lady I knew (adult)  got all bent out of
> shape when I mentioned it-------it is supposed to be a  BIG TIME SECRET-----
> we both laughed whilst learning the silly crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Masons have no idea that the Vatican is at the helm of Freemasonry.  Many Masons have no idea that Ignatius Loyola - a Catholic occultist was the founder of the Jesuits AND the Illuminati.  They simply have no idea.  There are Jews who have become Masons too.  They do not necessarily know the connection to the Vatican either.  If they did they would have no part of it - (I'd have to believe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Jews are Masonite, and that is why they are so close to the Mormon church. Also many of our founding fathers belonged to Masonic lodges. Most were Deist, and or Unitarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "many jews are masons'??      I know lot of jews and never met a jewish mason.
> when I was a kid------no jewish masons at all----that was a kinda known fact---
> someone changed something------MORMON----it has something to do with
> Mormons?
Click to expand...

I would say few Jews are Masons but there are some.  Shimone Peres was a Jesuit agent of Rome. He sold Israel out.  It's possible he was a mason too.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

guno said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler?*
> 
> 
> Why Did German Protestants Support Hitler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the author reaches a wrong conclusion - yes - the UN was the creation of the Vatican - he is right on that point - but it was not the reason for WWII - the reason for the Vatican creating WWII was to turn Protestant Europe into Catholic Europe -  with the Bible in the hands of the people - the Roman Church was becoming a relic - they needed an Inquisition to bring all of Europe back under their power and this time their goal was to exterminate all the Jews and then - the Protestants - to take complete power and unite the world under a One World Government with the Pope as the spiritual leader and the anti-Christ ruler - being empowered by them. Hitler was their man for this Inquisition.  (along with Mussolini and Franco who were also Catholic and in service to the Pope)   If Hitler failed - Rome had already arranged a back up plan. They hid underground 1,000 Roman Catholic Jews so that if Hitler failed in his assignment they could tell the world the Vatican saved the lives of Jewish people.  All of this information came out from the Ex - Jesuit Dr. Alberto Rivera which his why they tried to murder him five times and when that failed they resorted to slander - false accusations - not of which worked as his accusers could never produce any evidence of their accusations against him!   All of Dr. Alberto Rivera's documentation as a former Jesuit priest and Bishop who answered directly to the Pope was verified and Dr. Rivera was vindicated - still the Vatican continued in their lies against him.
> _______________
> here is what the author writes:
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> After World War One ended, the Jesuits did not get what they wanted. Woodrow Wilson and Edward Mandel House managed to get them the League of Nations, but it failed miserably because the United States did not join. Therefore another war was necessary, a war so devastating that the people would cry out for a united nations. This was one of the goals of World War Two. We will look at this and other reasons for World War Two in our next chapter.
> _____________
> As I said this was not the goal - the Vatican did believe they would rule the world if Hitler could achieve victory and he did come dangerously close to doing it - still was it part of their agenda?  Sure it was.  Look at how the Vatican is manipulating wars throughout the world using the UN.  It has served them very well.  Do not forget that the Vatican has trillions of dollars and is very, very powerful.  They have plenty of money to pay off those who are willing to accept their bribes. And if that doesn't work?  They can use their Jesuits to assassinate them.  They've been doing it throughout history.  Roman Catholicism a Christian Church?  Not a chance.   The most heartbreaking part of this story is the millions of Catholic people who have been deceived and do not realize what is going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look Jeri
> 
> He loved your Lord man god just like you do!!!
> 
> "My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people."
> 
> -Adolf Hitler, in a speech on 12 April 1922 (Norman H. Baynes, ed. _The Speeches of Adolf Hitler_, April 1922-August 1939, Vol. 1 of 2, pp. 19-20, Oxford University Press, 1942)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> guno goes for adolf again
> 
> for the record-----the action by Jesus in the temple in attacking the
> money changers ----PROVES HE WAS A PHARISEE JEW.    ----
> Pharisee from top to bottom and outside and inside out.    Pharisee
> jew and-----generally  "anti rome"    which is why he was crucified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Shiksa, I am Jewish
Click to expand...

I'm a couple of years late responding to some of your posts, Guno, but let's be nice to Rosie.  You are a Jewish man, she is a Jewish woman........and an elder..  Shalom.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> ok---ok----here is my question.     HOW DID THEY KEEP THIS VAST
> CONSPIRACY ----a secret for so long?     It seems even more VAST AND
> INTRICATE than the---jewish CONTROL OF THE UNIVERSE
> 
> the masons???    were they not simply left over from the medieval guild
> system-----and the "MASONS"----was simply the guild of masons?????
> Or did the MASON GUILD act as a coverup for Jesuits?     Now for
> my next question------IS KAREN ARMSTRONG A JESUIT?


I have no idea who Karen Armstrong is.  How did they keep it a secret for so long? They are master deceivers, Rosie.  Worshipers of Lucifer and very subtle and crafty like their father the devil.  Since this thread there are at least 3 Jewish men (Guno being one of them) who are exposing the truth about the RCC and touching on what is even written here!  So this thread was definitely worth writing up and posting.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

guno said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Page 17 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications - Testimony of an Ex-Jesuit - Dr. Alberto Rivera:
> 
> Dr. Alberto Rivera:  At the end of World War 1, when the allies signed the Treaty of Versailles in July, 1919....  They were so mad at the Vatican for starting the war that they refused to recognize them as a political power any more and kept them away from the conference table. 1
> 
> Even though Europe was in shambles, neither France was broken nor was the Orthodox Church in Serbia (Yugoslavia)   Young people in Germany and Italy didn't know which way to turn.  They were rebellious.  Inflation was ruining the country.
> 
> picture of map of Germany, Spain, Vatican, Italy, on page 17 - Communists were organizing revolutionary groups.  The Jesuits moved on three fronts.  Pope Benedict XV died of poisoning in 1922, and Pope Pius XI took over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Pius XI
> 
> The first front was Italy.  At this time, an unknown man appeared, strutting around, saying he was the new Caesar destined to rebuild the Roman Empire.  His name was Benito Mussolini.
> 
> He was arrogant, ruthless, and vicious.  His little army of black shirts were nothing more than a group of thugs who beat all opponents into submission.
> 
> The Black pope assigned a top Jesuit to work with Mussolini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Black Pope - Jesuit General
> - Halke Von Ledochowski* 2
> 
> His priest and father confessor was a Jesuit named Venturi.  The Catholic vote, directed by the Vatican, swept Mussolini into power.  Pope XI called Mussolini, "The man whom providence allowed us to meet.
> 
> footnotes
> 
> 1.  The Secret History of the Jesuits page 122 2. The General of the Jesuits at this time was Halke Von Ledochowski.  3.  The Secret History of the Jesuits.  Edmond Paris page 126
> ________
> page 17 of The Godfathers by Jack Chick Publications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesuits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeri aren't you afraid that the jesuits might come after you for posting this info about them
Click to expand...

Let them come for me.  I can't wait.  Guno, what a difference a couple of years make.  A week ago I found some discussions by you on the topic of Catholicism, idolatry, praying to statues and I have to say - you have quite an excellent grasp on the false teachings of Catholicism now.  I'm very thankful to God for seeing you speak out about this because as a Jewish man you must realize that the long term plan of the Vatican to internationalize Jerusalem has already been put to a vote by their UNESCO group which seeks to steal Jerusalem away from the Jews.  So time is of the essence - you need to wake up as many Jewish people as you can about this and let them know what you know about Rome.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

LA RAM FAN said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah is there a Jack Chick comic book about the evil NFL Patriots team and their recent satanic Super Bowl victory?     .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are  you so obsessed over the cheatriots team?
> 
> But since you are on this subject,they have tarnished their championships with their lying this year and  their new scandal deflategate to go along with spygate proving they have to cheat to get to superbowls and since Belicheat has taught Brady how to lie to win now,they are going to be thought of in the same breath as Mark Mcguire,Sammy Sosa,Roger Clemons,and Barry Bonds now.players who had to cheat to set records and because of that,all have an asterisk next to their names now.
> 
> as far as this last superbowl victory of theirs? Pete the cheat has tarnished the NFL as well.I was warned before about what a cheater he was,how players in college accused him of purposely taking payoffs to throw games.I did not believe it but now I do.any thinking person can see that he was paid off to throw that game.
> 
> He is even more scum than Belicheat.Belicheat at least cheats to win where Carrol cheats to lose.
> 
> The NFL has turned into a joke with the way they allow the patriots to commit rule violations and pete the cheat throwing this game. I have been played for a sucker long enough but no more,the NFL will no longer ever get one dime from me in the future.
> 
> Im sure many more americans are fed up with the NFL as well thanks to these two corrupt coachs and how they are allowed to keep coaching.
> 
> In college,they kick you out of the program for cheating.the NFL is just pure business and profit nothing more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To answer Sunni's question - there are Jack Chick tracts on Liars - and that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven - and Sunni man can find that tract (about Liars) on Jack Chick thread - Religion forum.  I'm not obsessed with the Patriots. I just have no respect for people who call themselves professionals yet lie and cheat in order to win a football game.  It is setting a bad example to young people who are watching them.
> I agree with 9/11 that Carroll was reported to have a history of having thrown games before - his own players reported that about him - so what can be said of such a man?   I believe all good things come from the LORD and if the LORD desired to give Carroll's team a superbowl championship only for Carroll to throw it away and hand the victory to his enemy....... what sort of fool does that?
> 
> I suppose the only thing worse would be the type of fool who claims to have known Jesus Christ - been a believer in Jesus Christ - had his salvation in Jesus Christ - and threw it away for a false prophet who did not die on a cross for his sins, never raised a single person from the dead, never performed a single miracle and who - by following -  is a guaranteed one way ticket to hell.  So who wins biggest fool out of those 3 scenarios?  Sunni man.  He's the clear cut "winner AND loser" in this runoff because there can be no greater fool than someone who throws away their own salvation in Jesus Christ over a loser and a false prophet like Mohammad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah you dont have an obsession with the Patriots but Sunni sure seems to.That was like over two months ago and he is STLL talking about that game?
> 
> you on the other hand,have moved on and havent mentioned that game since then.
Click to expand...

Thank you LA Ram.  I realize I am 2 years later in reading this but I do thank you and may your team have a great year!


----------



## yiostheoy

Book of Jeremiah said:


> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.


WW1 was caused by the Kaiser's and the Tsar's and the Austrian Emperor's lusts for more territory.

Gluttony
Greed
Sloth
Envy
Wrath
Pride
Lust.

These are the 7 deadliest sins according to Pope Gregory.

The Kaisar and the Emperor ceased to exist after WW1 and were forced into exile.

The Tsar was murdered by the Bolsheviks.

Ergo WW1 was a very dumb idea.


----------



## yiostheoy

Book of Jeremiah said:


> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.


WW2 was caused by Tojo's and Adolf's greed.

Both of these morons committed suicide towards the end of it.

And a lot of their countrymen and women and children died as a result.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

yiostheoy said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.
> 
> 
> 
> WW2 was caused by Tojo's and Adolf's greed.
> 
> Both of these morons committed suicide towards the end of it.
> 
> And a lot of their countrymen and women and children died as a result.
Click to expand...

Read the thread, Y.  11,797 people have already read it.  You're turn.


----------



## Moonglow

Oh, you meant Eastern Orthodox Catholic Church..


----------



## Penelope

Hitler's army were mainly Protestants. The RCC didn't start WWI or WWII.


----------



## Moonglow

Penelope said:


> Hitler's army were mainly Protestants. The RCC didn't start WWI or WWII.


Not unless they were helping those just released from control of the Muslims and into the hands of an empire..


----------



## yiostheoy

Book of Jeremiah said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.
> 
> 
> 
> WW2 was caused by Tojo's and Adolf's greed.
> 
> Both of these morons committed suicide towards the end of it.
> 
> And a lot of their countrymen and women and children died as a result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the thread, Y.  11,797 people have already read it.  You're turn.
Click to expand...

It may "make sense" to 'you' but it is pure bull sh!t to me.

Not even worth reading.


----------



## Roudy

Penelope said:


> Hitler's army were mainly Protestants. The RCC didn't start WWI or WWII.


The RCC did "Bless" the Nazi party, which made Hitler more palpable to the Germans.  Up to then the German people were still on the fence. Hence why Pope Pius was named Hilter's Pope.


----------



## Picaro

The Pope and Cardinals and other RC bureaucrats and bankers have always tried playing all sides of any conflict. That's why they aren't trusted nor should they be.Even their own rank and file at the local and regional levels don't trust them and keep them at arm's length.


----------



## Picaro

Book of Jeremiah said:


> The Catholic people must wake up and realize that the Vatican is "the force" behind Islam - they must abandon Rome and it's false teachings of idolatry and call upon the Lord Jesus Christ to be saved.



A sliver of half-truth in this; Catholic priests trained and manned the Turkish bombards that collapsed the walls of Constantinople and brought about its fall, and they helped the Islamo-vermin invasions to the gates of Vienna. They were Venetians wanting trade monopolies with the Ottomans and other Muslim cities.


----------



## Roudy

Picaro said:


> The Pope and Cardinals and other RC bureaucrats and bankers have always tried playing all sides of any conflict. That's why they aren't trusted nor should they be.Even their own rank and file at the local and regional levels don't trust them and keep them at arm's length.


The Church not only sanctioned the Nazis, but some of its priests also helped the Nazis identify the Jews in their communities, such that the Nazis don't mistakenly grab one of their own.  

GHDI - Document

Reich Concordat between the Holy See and the German Reich (July 20, 1933) 

Although the Catholic Church represented only a third of the German population, the Nazi regime saw it as a particular challenge. On a political level, Catholic interests were traditionally represented by the Center Party. Moreover, as an international institution, the church rested upon a considerable power base. The following Reich Concordat, which was supposed to regulate the relationship between the German Reich and the Catholic Church, was signed by representatives of both entities on July 20, 1933, and ratified on September 10 of the same year. The Vatican, which sympathized with the Nazi regime’s anti-liberal, anti-Communist stance, hoped that by withdrawing from all political areas it could buy a legal guarantee of its special institutional rights – i.e., self-administration and confessional freedom. Although the Nazi regime had no intention of keeping its contractual obligations, it did appreciate the international prestige this agreement brought and hoped that it would placate the Catholic Church for the time being.


----------



## Picaro

Roudy said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope and Cardinals and other RC bureaucrats and bankers have always tried playing all sides of any conflict. That's why they aren't trusted nor should they be.Even their own rank and file at the local and regional levels don't trust them and keep them at arm's length.
> 
> 
> 
> The Church not only sanctioned the Nazis, but some of its priests also helped the Nazis identify the Jews in their communities, such that the Nazis don't mistakenly grab one of their own.
> 
> GHDI - Document
> 
> Reich Concordat between the Holy See and the German Reich (July 20, 1933)
> 
> Although the Catholic Church represented only a third of the German population, the Nazi regime saw it as a particular challenge. On a political level, Catholic interests were traditionally represented by the Center Party. Moreover, as an international institution, the church rested upon a considerable power base. The following Reich Concordat, which was supposed to regulate the relationship between the German Reich and the Catholic Church, was signed by representatives of both entities on July 20, 1933, and ratified on September 10 of the same year. The Vatican, which sympathized with the Nazi regime’s anti-liberal, anti-Communist stance, hoped that by withdrawing from all political areas it could buy a legal guarantee of its special institutional rights – i.e., self-administration and confessional freedom. Although the Nazi regime had no intention of keeping its contractual obligations, it did appreciate the international prestige this agreement brought and hoped that it would placate the Catholic Church for the time being.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm very familiar with all that. The Lutherans weren't much more resistant at the top levels, either, while many lower level Catholic priests were, especially after Hitler started banning the religious organizations and sports teams. Too late by then, though; the Party's Gestapo arm was already in place and functioning. The Federation was barely over a decade out of feudalism by 1933, and had no strong secular legal codes or institutions for the most part.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Hitler's army were mainly Protestants. The RCC didn't start WWI or WWII.


\


Most of Adolf's army was drafted-----the higher ups in the system were almost all
Catholics      The one hot shot islamo-Nazi not either catholic or muslim was
Adolf Eichmann.    Some of Adolf's army consisted of petty criminals- (based on islamo
Nazi law)----penalized after arrest by being conscripted.     Do you not read your own
posts?      This most recent one is grammatically correct-----but just as illogical as the
other.     HOWEVER-----it is not entirely clear to me that the Pope was IN on it


----------



## irosie91

Picaro said:


> The Pope and Cardinals and other RC bureaucrats and bankers have always tried playing all sides of any conflict. That's why they aren't trusted nor should they be.Even their own rank and file at the local and regional levels don't trust them and keep them at arm's length.



the visit by  Trump to Frances--------made my skin crawl.       I do not suspect all popes-----but frances
makes me itch


----------



## Picaro

irosie91 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope and Cardinals and other RC bureaucrats and bankers have always tried playing all sides of any conflict. That's why they aren't trusted nor should they be.Even their own rank and file at the local and regional levels don't trust them and keep them at arm's length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the visit by  Trump to Frances--------made my skin crawl.       I do not suspect all popes-----but frances
> makes me itch
Click to expand...


Poles mostly made Hitler's death camps work very well. The antisemitism of the Slavic countries gets hidden under the Nazi's dirty laundry in the vast majority of modern history books. They were also the main reason so many were kept interned in the concentration camps for years after the war was over; many who tired to return were killed by their former neighbors when they returned 'home'. Many also cheered when the local Mayors rounded up Jews in the villages and led them off to the trains, and Polish police units formed the bulk of the Nazi manpower encircling the Warsaw Ghetto and other city ghettoes, leaving Nazi troops free to search out people inside them. Polish history books and other eastern countries' histories are a lot like Japanese history books for decades after the wars, pretending their own complicity didn't exist.


----------



## Picaro

It was mainly Catholic officers involved in the plots to assassinate Hitler, by the way. His sending Gestapo thugs around the country to destroy crosses on churches enraged many of the Junkers, whose families' ancestors built most of them.


----------



## irosie91

Picaro said:


> It was mainly Catholic officers involved in the plots to assassinate Hitler, by the way. His sending Gestapo thugs around the country to destroy crosses on churches enraged many of the Junkers, whose families' ancestors built most of them.



sheeeesh ----poor adolf-----he forgot-----Nazi honor is not foolproof


----------



## Penelope

More Poles were killed by Germany than Jews.  Yes Poles did not like Jews either.  Most people here should love Hitler, they are so anti communism which by the way was a global Jewish movement.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> More Poles were killed by Germany than Jews.  Yes Poles did not like Jews either.  Most people here should love Hitler, they are so anti communism which by the way was a global Jewish movement.



your statements get more and more idiotic.      There were a lot more poles than jews in Poland------for the
islamo Nazis to kill.      A far higher PERCENTAGE of the jewish population of Poland than the Catholic
population of Poland was killed------(did the catechism whore teach you the word "percentage"?)    Of course,
the poles, themselves,   killed a lot more jews than they managed to kill germans in their  "resistance"     BTW --
germans did not like Poles.      As to  "communism" ----it is an economic theory.     Catholic monasteries
and nunneries function of
on communist economics.     The jewish communities that consisted of people
who fled to the desert to avoid the stench of Roman occupation also functioned on communist economics.
No doubt  John the Baptist was a communist-----and most Christian scholars believe that Jesus joined up
in those communes somewhere along the line.    There are communist enclaves in New York------called
ASHRAMS    ---------anyone can visit and have lunch-------since they are vegetarian----they are also
kosher.    Russians also killed poles when they marched their way to Germany.   Still---catholic Poles did better than did   JW's and gypsies in sum despite the fact that germans killed them AND Russians killed them.
Their german killers were mostly catholic but their Russian killers were most eastern orthodox


----------



## Picaro

Penelope said:


> More Poles were killed by Germany than Jews.




No big loss for the world.



> Yes Poles did not like Jews either.



So they don't get to whine about being slaughtered by their own brand of pagan brutalism coming home to them.



> Most people here should love Hitler, they are so anti communism which by the way was a global Jewish movement.



Right wing socialism versus left wing socialism is a distinction without a difference to most people subjected to either of them. They all look alike at the existential level most people survive at. Even their 'public art' is exactly the same, as were the 'lifestyles' the vast majority of proles under Hitler and Stalin. It was far worse for those living under Mao's 'revolutionary enlightenment'.


----------



## blotto

Book of Jeremiah said:


> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.



  The cause was already revealed.  It is in a thread on page 3 of the military section.  It is called "Why didn't the allies back Hitler."  But thanks to blithering fagdom, it was closed down to debate.  To die a slow, lingering death as it works its way farther down the list of threads in that section.  Leaving suckers like you to come up with other BS reasons.  Look the thread up and read it.  If you want to show other people the real truth instead of the garbage you posted, save it as a page and paste it on another reply.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Roudy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler's army were mainly Protestants. The RCC didn't start WWI or WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> The RCC did "Bless" the Nazi party, which made Hitler more palpable to the Germans.  Up to then the German people were still on the fence. Hence why Pope Pius was named Hilter's Pope.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  It was Pope Pius XII's endorsement of Hitler which rallied the people behind him.  It was Von Papen who personally endorsed Hitler for the job of fulfilling the Vatican's dream of a New World Order in which their Pope would be the head.  Though Hitler failed to win it for them by losing WWII they wasted no time in sending their Jesuit agents to form the UN which today is once again promising to deliver them Jerusalem (through internationalizing it  - see UNESCO vote) as their headquarters and a NWO which their Pope shall be the ruler over.  It's called Temporal Power according to the Catholic doctrine.  The Jewish people must realize that the Vatican is not their friend but in reality their very worst enemy and Israel's very worst enemy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

blotto said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cause was already revealed.  It is in a thread on page 3 of the military section.  It is called "Why didn't the allies back Hitler."  But thanks to blithering fagdom, it was closed down to debate.  To die a slow, lingering death as it works its way farther down the list of threads in that section.  Leaving suckers like you to come up with other BS reasons.  Look the thread up and read it.  If you want to show other people the real truth instead of the garbage you posted, save it as a page and paste it on another reply.
Click to expand...

It is amazing how anyone could read this thread and still deny the truth.  Your ignorance is truly astounding!


----------



## Penelope

Book of Jeremiah said:


> blotto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cause was already revealed.  It is in a thread on page 3 of the military section.  It is called "Why didn't the allies back Hitler."  But thanks to blithering fagdom, it was closed down to debate.  To die a slow, lingering death as it works its way farther down the list of threads in that section.  Leaving suckers like you to come up with other BS reasons.  Look the thread up and read it.  If you want to show other people the real truth instead of the garbage you posted, save it as a page and paste it on another reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is amazing how anyone could read this thread and still deny the truth.  Your ignorance is truly astounding!
Click to expand...

Jacob Schiff - Wikipedia

Jacob Schiff was  a jew, not a Jesuit.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blotto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cause was already revealed.  It is in a thread on page 3 of the military section.  It is called "Why didn't the allies back Hitler."  But thanks to blithering fagdom, it was closed down to debate.  To die a slow, lingering death as it works its way farther down the list of threads in that section.  Leaving suckers like you to come up with other BS reasons.  Look the thread up and read it.  If you want to show other people the real truth instead of the garbage you posted, save it as a page and paste it on another reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is amazing how anyone could read this thread and still deny the truth.  Your ignorance is truly astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jacob Schiff - Wikipedia
> 
> Jacob Schiff was  a jew, not a Jesuit.
Click to expand...


so true.      Jacob Schiff was a Philanthropist-----not a jesuit


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blotto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cause was already revealed.  It is in a thread on page 3 of the military section.  It is called "Why didn't the allies back Hitler."  But thanks to blithering fagdom, it was closed down to debate.  To die a slow, lingering death as it works its way farther down the list of threads in that section.  Leaving suckers like you to come up with other BS reasons.  Look the thread up and read it.  If you want to show other people the real truth instead of the garbage you posted, save it as a page and paste it on another reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is amazing how anyone could read this thread and still deny the truth.  Your ignorance is truly astounding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jacob Schiff - Wikipedia
> 
> Jacob Schiff was  a jew, not a Jesuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so true.      Jacob Schiff was a Philanthropist-----not a jesuit
Click to expand...

98% of all Jesuits are not priests.  They are bankers, lawyers, educators, professors, doctors, scientists, politicians, CEO's, Sr. Advisors to presidents, speech writers, psychologists, dentists,  News media personalities, they integrate into every possible private sector imaginable including the churches, synagogues and governments...  Jacob Schiff was a Jesuit and so was Shimone Peres.  Rome did many diabolical things Rosie.  Including taking Jewish babies from their parents and handing them over to convents, Jesuit boarding schools, monastery's to be indoctrinated into the ways of Rome and then used later on.  That is the history of the Church of Rome.  They hid 1,000 Jewish Catholics under the Vatican (tunnels) during WWII in case Hitler lost the war for them.  The Jesuits always have a back up plan and in this case they used the 1,000 Jews saved to prove to the world that they were busy rescuing Jews and had no part in what Hitler was doing.  Of course afterward the Vatican continued to protect their Catholic Nazis by arranging visas, new identities, travel money, giving them new lives in places like Argentina, USA, etc. For good measure they put their own nuns and priests and Catholics in good standing with them in the death camps and killed many of them.  Whatever it took to cover their tracks?  They did it!


----------



## DarkiJah

TheOldSchool said:


> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...



What is there to like, the Jesuits are the worst of worst - getting the protestants back under the wings of the AntiChrist 666, the Poop and Unholy Faker.


----------



## DarkiJah

Book of Jeremiah said:


> This is a fascinating report on the hidden cause behind WWI and WWII.  I am sure you will find the story to be quite revealing..  After finding this today - it made sense to me as I had prior been reading a great deal about the culprits behind WWI and WW II and this confirms much of those reports.  I had been wondering if there was ever an investigation putting the puzzle - as it were - together.  It appears it has been done.  Have a look at this!
> 
> 
> The Hidden Causes Of World War I Are Finally Revealed The Millennium Report
> 
> *The True Causes Of WWI — Who & Why*
> *WORLD WAR ONE — CHAPTER 6*
> PACIFIC INSTITUTE
> 
> The heir to the Austria-Hungarian throne, Archduke Francis Ferdinand and his wife, were in Sarajevo on July 26, 1914. As they made their way through the crowded streets in an open carriage, shots rang out, and both of them were dead.
> 
> The people of Sarajevo were predominantly Serbians. Their religious conviction was that of Orthodox Christians. Since the year 1054, the Catholic church has been waging war against the Orthodox Christians. Fifty years prior to the assassination, the Croatians, who are Catholic, were becoming extremely vocal about their hatred for the Serbians, who were a rival of Rome and needed to be exterminated.
> 
> Pope Pius X, in his hatred of the Orthodox Christians, was continually inciting Emperor Francis Joseph of Austria-Hungary to ‘chastise the Serbians.’ After Sarajevo, on July 26, 1914, Baron Ritter, Bavarian representative at the Holy See, wrote to his government: “The Pope approves of Austria’s harsh treatment of Serbia. He has no great opinion of the armies of Russia and France in the event of a war with Germany. The Cardinal Secretary of State does not see when Austria could make war if she does not decide to do so now….” There, in true colours, is the Vicar of Christ [the pope], the gentle apostle of peace, the Holy Pontiff whom pious authors represent as having died of sorrow at seeing the outbreak of war. — Edmund Paris. The Vatican against Europe, The Wickliffe Press, p. 14.
> 
> One may say quite specifically that in 1914, the Roman Catholic Church started the series of hellish wars. It was then that the tribute of blood which she has always taken from the peoples began to swell into a veritable torrent. — Ibid, p. 48.
> _____________
> 
> There is much more.  Keep reading.



Hear hear!!!


----------



## DarkiJah

TheOldSchool said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man you really don't like Jesuits do you...
> 
> 
> 
> Really sounds like she was sexually abuse by a priest at an early age, she did say he was born and raised catholic, why else ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think she might just be clinically insane
Click to expand...

Seems pretty sane to me.


----------

